# Niagara Fall's Area Rally



## Thor

I know it is early to be even thinking about 2006 rally, but here it goes anyway. I'm looking for interest, helping organize, input, feedback, timing etc. Niagara area is popular so booking early really helps.

Rally - Niagara Falls Bissell's Hideway (Best Park in the surrounding area in my opinion) website Bissell's Campground (Has Woodall's highests ratings) for at 4 day Rally or less for those who wish

Reason for the 4 days is that it allows people to attend that may travel some distance and most import the ability to see the Niagara Region. There is lots to do and see for everyone. Based on interest, we could arrange group outings to an event every day. (example Fri - falls, sat potluck, sun wine tour & Niagara on the lake, mon Butterfly conservatory, floral clock, gardens)

1 - Niagara Falls
2 - Clifton Hill & Lundy's Lane
3 - Maid of the Mist
4 - Whirlpool
5 - Butterfly Conservatory
6 - Floral Clock
7 - Gardens
8 - Wine Tours
9 - Marine Land
10 - Shopping
11 - Casinos
12 - Bike trails
13 - Hiking trails
14 - Live Shows
15 - Niagra On the Lake
16 - Camping Potluck on Sat Night
17 - Golf 
18 - Bissell's own water park

Rally info - July 28 - Aug 6 Bissell's Campground 

Please let me know your thoughts

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I'll talk to Peg
And see if she gain for it
She wants to see Niagara Falls,So we'll see.

Don


----------



## huntr70

We may have an interest also.

We've been talking about it for a few years already.

I guess it would depend on a time frame.

Steve


----------



## wingnut

Been wanting to make that trip for three years. Sounds good. Let us know when you get the dates set.


----------



## Fire44

The DW and I were talking about a trip there just the other day. If the dates work we maybe interested.

Gary


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Count us in. We almost booked in this summer at Bissell's but simply ran out of vacation time/weekends.

I've heard very good things about this place. This time we will come ... no matter what!









Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Thor 
I ask Peg and she say you bet ya.
So we are in and so is the (Baby Sitters)








Now we just have to figure out a time frame.
Just let me know how I can help you.

Don


----------



## camping479

Sounds like a plan, let's get some dates together and see what will work. I'll organize the pot luck since I'm experienced at that









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

A committee volunteer already!

I plan on doing Ft Wilderness in the middle of July for 2 weeks, so as long as it does not conflict I am IN









John


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,
Count us in. Do I need to bring my own barrel for the falls, or can I rent one?

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve, You could always use the Cambridge Valdez.......oh, wait, Exxon tried that already in Alaska....







Sorry, could resist.









Thor, sounds great, as long as the dates work out. The only conflict I know of right this moment is mid to late August. Other then that, we should be good. I will double check with Clare though.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96

Depending on the dates.....We would be in. School starts the third week in Aug. for Michelle.

Other than that.........

Oh, where is Niagra??????









































































Just kidding!

Tim


----------



## nonny

I've been to that area a couple of times and have always enjoyed the trip. I would be interested, as well.


----------



## HootBob

Well I'll make the first suggestion on a date.
How about the second weekend in Aug.

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain

Niagra Falls, is that near St. Louis?


----------



## Thor

OK --- Niagara Falls is located between lake Ontario & lake Erie. It is one of the 7 natural wonders of the world. It is the largest volume waterfall in the world. It is truely an awesome sight regardless when or what time of year.

Dates so far - (Should be durnig summer vacation)

A - 1st weekend in July
B - 2nd weekend in July
C - 2nd weekend in Aug

Info on Niagara Falls Niagara Falls

All you need know but were afraid to ask









Ice Age History of the Niagara River and Whirlpool Rapids

The Niagara River, as is the entire Great Lakes Basin of which the river is an integral part, is a legacy of the last Ice Age. 18,000 years ago southern Ontario was covered by ice sheets 2-3 kilometers thick. As they advanced southward the ice sheets gouged out the basins of the Great Lakes. Then as they melted northward for the last time they released vast quantities of meltwater into these basins. Our water is "fossil water"; less than one percent of it is renewable on an annual basis, the rest leftover from the ice sheets.

The Niagara Peninsula became free of the ice about 12,500 years ago. As the ice retreated northward, its meltwaters began to flow down through what became Lake Erie, the Niagara River and Lake Ontario, down to the St. Lawrence River, and, finally, down to the sea. There were originally 5 spillways from Lake Erie to Lake Ontario. Eventually these were reduced to one, the original Niagara Falls, at Queenston-Lewiston. From here the Falls began its steady erosion through the bedrock.

However, about 10,500 years ago, through an interplay of geological effects including alternating retreats and re-advances of the ice, and rebounding of the land when released from the intense pressure of the ice (isostatic rebound), this process was interrupted. The glacial meltwaters were rerouted through northern Ontario, bypassing the southern route. For the next 5,000 years Lake Erie remained only half the size of today, the Niagara River was reduced to about 10% of its current flow, and a much-reduced Falls stalled in the area of the Niagara Glen.

About 5,500 years ago the meltwaters were once again routed through southern Ontario, restoring the river and Falls to their full power. Then the Falls reached the Whirlpool.

It was a brief and violent encounter, a geological moment lasting only weeks, maybe even only days. In this moment the Falls of the youthful Niagara River intersected an old riverbed, one that had been buried and sealed during the last Ice Age. The Falls turned into this buried gorge, tore out the glacial debris that filled it, and scoured the old river bottom clean. It was probably not a falls at all now but a huge, churning rapids. When it was all over it left behind a 90-degree turn in the river we know today as the Whirlpool, and North America's largest series of standing waves we know today as the Whirlpool Rapids.

The Falls then re-established at about the area of the Whirlpool Rapids Bridge upriver to our right, and resumed carving its way through solid rock to its present location.

Straddling the Canadian-United States International Border and both in the Province of Ontario

and the State of New York, Niagara Falls attracts some 12 Million tourists to her majestic

awesome beauty each year.

The Niagara is a fairly young river, only 12,000 years old!, a microsecond in geological time. The 
Niagara Escarpment, which was created by erosion is much older. The glaciers pressed down on 
the land during the last ice age and laid down layers of sediment, then the slow process of erosion

of ice and water ate at the surface of the escarpment 
. 
The mighty river plunges over a cliff of dolostone and shale. Niagara Falls is the second largest

falls on the globe next to Victoria Falls in southern Africa. 
One fifth of all the fresh water in the world lies in the four Upper Great Lakes-Michigan, Huron,

Superior and Erie. All the outflow empties into the Niagara river and eventually cascades over 
the falls.

At the bottom of the falls, the water travels 15 miles over many gorges until it reaches the fifth

Great Lake-Ontario. The land between the lakes does not slope at an even grade, but forms a 
spectacular drop approximately the same height as a 20 story building and this is known as the 
"Niagara Escarpment" Two billion years ago it was buried under a blanket of ice. 
As the years past, the process of erosion took place, (and still does) five distinct 'gorges' were 
formed-Lewiston Brange Gorge, Old Narrow Gorge, Upper & Lower Great Gorges and the 
Whirlpool Narrow Gorge. 
Approximately 500 years ago the river encountered an obstacle that caused it to 'split into two

channels', thus Goat Island was formed named after John Stedman whose goat herds froze to 
death in the winter of 1780). This was the original sediment left from a vanished Lake Tonawanda 
(an Indian name). 
On the eastern part of the island, the American Falls took shape, the Horseshoe Falls, is on the 
western side, where the river angles some 90 degrees.

The water flow on the American side of the falls is much less in strength because of Goat Island,

whereas Horseshoe Falls has no obstruction to divert it. 
It should be noted that a third much narrower falls exists. Over the years these falls have been 
called at different times; Luna Falls, Iris Falls and is currently named Bridal Veil Falls.

Man has not been able to completely control the flow of the water over the falls, even modern 
engineers have tried. Much of the water today is fed through underground channels and pipes to 
nearby hydro electric power stations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do the Falls Freeze over in the Winter?

Yes and No...... We'll try to explain

The tremendous volume of water never stops flowing, However, the falling 
water and mist create ice formations along the banks of the falls and river. 
This can result in mounds of ice as thick as fifty feet. If the Winter is cold for 
long enough, the ice will completely stretch across the river and form what 
is known as the "ice bridge". This ice bridge can extend for several miles 
down river until it reaches the area known as the lower rapids.

Until 1912,visitors were allowed to actually walk out on the ice bridge and 
view the Falls from below. February 24th of 1888 the local newspaper

reported that at least 20,000 people watched or tobogganed on the ice. 
Shanties selling liquor, photographs and curiosities abounded. On February 
4th 1912 the ice bridge broke up and three tourists lives were lost.

There can also be a great deal of "mini-icebergs" which flow down the

Niagara River from frozen Lake Erie. The flow of ice has been reduced 
considerably by the yearly installation of the "ice-boom" on Lake Erie. The 
ice-boom is a long floating chain (2miles- 3.2 KM) of steel floats strung across 
the Niagara River from Buffalo New York to Fort Erie Ontario. 
It is set in place during the month of December and removed during the 
month of March or April. It is maintained by the New York State Power 
Authority. The ice boom helps prevent the ice from clogging the river and most 
importantly the hydroelectric companies water intakes.

Spring Ice flowing underneath the North Grand Island Bridge

HOWEVER.... The flow of water was stopped completely over both falls 
on March 29th 1848 due to an ice jam in the upper river for several hours. This 
is the only known time to have occurred. The Falls did not actually freeze 
over, but the flow was stopped to the point where people actually walked out 
and recovered artifacts from the riverbed!

The "Ice Bridge" underneath the Rainbow Bridge. 1997

Interesting facts about Niagara Falls

The flow over the American Falls was stopped completely for several months 
in 1969. The idea was to determine the feasibility of removing the large 
amount of loose rock from the base of the falls to enhance it's appearance. 
In the end the final decision was that the expense would be too great.

The word "Niagara" is derived from the Iroquois Indian word "Onguiaahra" 
meaning "the strait" 
There is an international boundary between the United States and Canada. 
Before the invention of film, tourists would sketch pictures of the Falls. 
The flow was also halted over both falls on March 30th 1848 due to an ice jam 
in the upper river. 
The movies Niagara and Superman were filmed in part at the Falls.

In the past ten years, two daredevils lost their lives trying to conquer Niagara.

In the evenings, intense spotlights bathe the falls with different shades of color.

The first person to go over the Falls in a barrel and survive was a 63 year old 
female schoolteacher.

High wire tightrope acts used to be performed across the river. Most notably 
was "Blondin" who once actually carried his manager across on his back, 
stopping midway to rest !

The Falls make a tremendous sound as the water goes over and lands at the 
bottom.

Twenty percent of the worlds freshwater lies in the Great Lakes, and most flows 
over Niagara Falls.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Nice bit of info there on NF
Any one of those date will work us.
I'll double check with Peg.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor, you have too much time on your hands to be able to type all that. Go wax the Outback







.

Second weekend in Aug would be my choice. Do I see a poll in the future?

John


----------



## BoaterDan

We are already talking about our big trip for next summer which is going to be a tour basically around Lake Huron with the goal of visiting and swimming in all 5 Great Lakes in one trip. I've already thought that hitting Niagara or Toronto would be perhaps the centerpiece of the trip since I've got to get to Lake Ontario anyway.

So I'm definitely in if it works out with the schedules.

And for those considering the trip that have never been, it's truly one of the things that it would be a shame not to visit in your lifetime, like the Grand Canyon. The Maid of the Mist trip, which takes you on a boat right into the churning water beneath the falls, is one of the most amazing experiences of my life.


----------



## bachala

You can count us in also..............
All dates look good.
So far the only weekend that is out would be Aug 19th. 
Going to Lake Placid with the Outback for a wedding







....................


----------



## BigBadBrain

Oh, THAT Niagra falls.


----------



## Thor

BBB

You crack me up






























Thor


----------



## Fire44

Kevin,

That is ashame, it looked like a great campground!!! Maybe we can find one close by that would work. Thanks for you work on this.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

It was nice of them to inform you immediatly, I would start at the one they suggested. 8 'km' , thats far right?







Any place will work.

How about a Wal Mart parking lot, it would save my DW the trip, she could just walk to the store. We seem to end up in one on every trip









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Thank you for inquiring about Bissell's Hideaway. Unfortunately our campground has become mostly seasonal in the past few years therefore we do not have enough serviced sites to accommodate such a group.


Figures. I knew that place sounded too good to be true. Alarmingly, I've noticed this is starting to be a trend.

I promise you guys, if I ever own a campground (unlikely), I will shy away from seasonal sites, and Outbacker members will stay for fr....discounted rates...









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

You are correct Tim on the trend. Unfortunatly if fuel prices stay high it might get worse. For Campgrounds, seasonals are guaranteed money.

John

You mispelled a word







..........ee


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Nope, not misspelled. I double checked in my wallet dictionary.









Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I think I better quit while I'm behind.







Kinda reminds me of that game you would play as a kid, when you said something in someone's ear, and they told someone, and so on, until nobody had the original passage correct.

I'll look over the campgrounds that Kevin posted on the Poll thread.

Hmmm, just one more month to UHL Hockey! And guess who the Danbury Trasher home opener is against....yep. Them stray dogs from Elmira.









Tim


----------



## Thor

Hockey Season already...I haven't even winterized the TT yet









thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Youre sliipping Tim. Listen to XM radio on the computer so you can also check out the site while watching 3 TV stations.

Multi-tasking at its finest.

John


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Youre sliipping Tim. Listen to XM radio on the computer so you can also check out the site while watching 3 TV stations.
> 
> Multi-tasking at its finest.
> 
> John
> [snapback]55778[/snapback]​

































Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin's the one who's slipping. I was able to watch the Ranger/Bruin game, the Patriot/Steeler game, and the highlights of the earlier games and eat dinner while at work. It doesn't get any better than that.









Tim


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all 
I 've been out for a couple of days and wondering about the rally. I found a thread that said the campground didn't want us there. Are we still on go. Talked to the DW and she is excited about the trip. It will probably be our first with the new baby. I showed scooter a picture of the falls and he wants to ride a tube over them. I told him I would have to think about that.







Let me know if we can help.


----------



## Golden Mom

Have a Question? Someone just recently told me that anyone traveling out of the country would be required to have passports, not just birth certificates and photo I.D. This includes Canada. Anyone else heard of this? 
We just recently went to the Bahamas and we were okay with the b.c. and I.D. but sometime within the last couple months, it was supposed to be changed.
This could put a damper on some of us going into Canada.


----------



## mswalt

> The Intelligence Reform and Terrorism Prevention Act of 2004 requires that by January 1, 2008, travelers to and from the Caribbean, Bermuda, Panama, Mexico and Canada have a passport or other secure, accepted document to enter or re-enter the United States. In order to facilitate the implementation of this requirement, the Administration is proposing to complete it in phases following a proposed timeline, which will be published in the Federal Register in the near future.
> 
> This is a change from prior travel requirements and will affect all United States citizens entering the United States from countries within the Western Hemisphere who do not currently possess valid passports. This new requirement will also affect certain foreign nationals who currently are not required to present a passport to travel to the United States. Most Canadian citizens, citizens of the British Overseas Territory of Bermuda, and to a lesser degree, Mexican citizens will be affected by the implementation of this requirement.


Golden Mom,

I found this information on the web. Went to Google, typed in "US government passport requirements" and got the info on the passport webpage.

Found this a few months ago and even had a note on my calendar to apply for our passports in October of this year for some reason.

Mark


----------



## Guest

Kevin,
The wife and I are going to spend a couple of days in Niagara next month.








If you would e-mail me the names of a couple of the CGs that are still in contention, I'd like to stop by and look at them if I have time. I'm not familiar with that area at all, but would like to attend the rally in '06. If Virginians are allowed, that is.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

There is a poll subject. The list is in that location.

Virginia, is that above or below the Mason Dixon line? Looks like it could turn out to be a East rally.

John


----------



## Guest

John,
Found it, thanks! Looks to me like everybody's leaning toward Shalamar, that's fine with me. btw, SOUTH!!









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Thor

I spoke with Bissell's today and they are trying to work something out for us. I have told them for planning purchase 10 - 15 sites for 3 nights. Full hook-up if possible but water & elect. for sure. The issue is have everyone right beside each other. I told them we do not have to be neighbours but we do not want to be at opposite ends of the park. We would like to be at min in the same section.
Please let me know if my assumptions are wrong.

It will take a few more days - But once things are a bit closer I will post a site map of the spots and then we can make a decision.

Thor


----------



## Highlander96

We are good with that!

Heep up the good work, Thor!!!!!









Happy outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## BoaterDan

Sounds great to me.

That place looks so awesome I have to admit the thought crossed my mind of going there even if the group ended up somewhere else. shy


----------



## tdvffjohn

You the man Thor









John


----------



## huntr70

BoaterDan said:


> Sounds great to me.
> 
> That place looks so awesome I have to admit the thought crossed my mind of going there even if the group ended up somewhere else. shy
> [snapback]56686[/snapback]​


You were not alone in thought......

We were planning on doing the whole week, and the kids were looking forward to the water slides and other activities. The were upset when they said they couldn't accomodate us....

Keeping fingers crossed...

Steve


----------



## Fire44

We would have ended up with two rallys. I was planning on going up early and spending a few days there and then moving to the rally park!!!









Keep up the good work Thor!!!

Gary


----------



## wingnut

thor

Thanks for the work. I went and looked at the CG site and WOW.







I have to agree that would be worth the wait.

John,
I'm not sure, when I moved here from ALA they asked me why so far north? I told them I would not forget my heritage. I don't know about Sensai's neck of the woods, but we have been over run by them "dang yankee's"







They come for a visit and find out how great it is and wind up staying.


----------



## dmbcfd

We will definitely stay for a few days before and after the rally, preferably at the same campground. It's far enough from us that an overnight stop each way is also needed. I also hope Bissel's works out, that place looks great!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96

We would probably make a week of it as well! The kids would love it.

Do they serve grits up there?????









Wingut====

Funny thing about North Jersey.... My roomies at Radford were from Basking Ridge, NJ and Sparta, NJ.

They are both living in Charlotte now!









I guess the high school in Sparta that was built on the old "Tang" plant was enough for them!!























Just ribbin' you guys from North Jersey!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Well DW says she would like to make it a longer trip
So we may spend more time before and after the rally up there somewhere.

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

Well, there may be an opportunity for some of us to do some additional travelling together.

My plan right now is for this to part of a larger trip up around Georgian Bay, through Sault Ste. Marie, by Mackinaw City, on to Traverse City or Muskegon, and then home.

That's a lot of driving so if I can't take 2 weeks off the plan may become more of a Niagara Falls -> Niagara on the Lake -> Toronto -> Parry Sound and back kind of trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn

From the looks of the amount of people making a week out of it, maybe the rally should be from sunday to tuesday. This way with traveling time it would not extend into 2 different weeks.

Just a thought.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> From the looks of the amount of people making a week out of it, maybe the rally should be from sunday to tuesday. This way with traveling time it would not extend into 2 different weeks.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> John
> [snapback]56862[/snapback]​


I'm thinking I would probably leave early Saturday morning from home to travel up there, and leave from there to come home either late Saturday night or early Sunday morning. I guess it all depends on availability of sites and on which dates they are available. (Sometimes you can only book a week from Sunday afternoon to Sunday morning)

Steve


----------



## nonny

I'm thinking my granddaughter and I will also spend more like a week on this trip. If our plans are finalized early enough, perhaps some of my kids might be able to get vacation time to come for at least the Rally.


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Nice Job. Let me know if you need any help planning. Hey maybe we could actually get together at the Timmy's in Bowmanville some day to discuss.









I have family in that area and they speak very highly of Bissell's so we can't go wrong.

If all the folks responding intend to come for a longer period of time I think we would stay longer also.

Pretty sure the kids would love the waterslides etc.

Wayne


----------



## luv2rv

I checked the polls section and can't find the date poll???? User error obviously:blink:

Can someone insert a link or help me find it?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Thor

BoaterDan said:


> Well, there may be an opportunity for some of us to do some additional travelling together.
> 
> My plan right now is for this to part of a larger trip up around Georgian Bay, through Sault Ste. Marie, by Mackinaw City, on to Traverse City or Muskegon, and then home.
> 
> That's a lot of driving so if I can't take 2 weeks off the plan may become more of a Niagara Falls -> Niagara on the Lake -> Toronto -> Parry Sound and back kind of trip.
> [snapback]56860[/snapback]​


You will not regret this trip at all. Niagara Falls







, Niagara On The Lake







Toronto (food and shows),







Parry Sound (Breath taking)









Dan - the above would make a fantastic vacation. I have been to all areas several times!. Parry Sound - Killbear Park is a must - 5 month lead time to book









Thor


----------



## nonny

Sounds like y'all are plannin' me a real nice vacation next year. Keep up the good work. I've got the whole summer off and our kind governor just signed into law that schools in MI don't begin until after Labor Day!


----------



## tdvffjohn

So nanny, does that mean you might join us?

Come on, ya know you want to









John


----------



## nonny

I'm absolutely planning on joining you. I'm just waiting to see where all you guys add to my trip with your awesome suggestions!


----------



## Thor

Toronto itself has very little camping - besides a Walmart. It depends what side of TO (north, east south,west) well the lake is south







. There are few between Niagara and TO, there alot east of TO and a ton north. West of TO is Darlington Park (less than 10min from my house).

Now you are welcome to set up at camp thor's - I do have the following

Grass & Trees
Fire Pit - lots of wood
Hot tub (no pool... sorry)
Patio Set
Elect & water - sorry no sewer
Fishing from the back yard
Neighbours own a Jumping Castle Business - Great for the kids and its free.
Another Neighbour owns a golf coarse - Just 5min up the road.
Lots of glow sticks - Mind you I am down to my last 50









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor you're down to 50 glow sticks








I think you better start ordering more for next season
Because thats your trade mark you know









Don


----------



## camping479

I still have two glow cups in my freezer at home from the rally in May.







Will most likely be coming to the rally. We'll probably make a long weekend out of it.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan

Thor said:


> Now you are welcome to set up at camp thor's - I do have the following
> 
> Thor


Expect a dozen trailers to come rolling in there next summer.


----------



## Guest

OK, it's settled then!! A four day rally at Camp Thor's, followed by a three day rally at the Toronto Walmart parking lot!









Yusta kiddin, I don't know enough about the area to really contibute anything. Like nonny, I'm enjoying the luxury of having you folks plan a wonderful vacation for me. Let me know if there's anything that I can help with; you know grits, Virginia ham, stuff like that. (_I don't know if the customs folks will let me bring ham across the border_)

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

All the food you brought originally? Yea I loaded up the fridge , did not eat any of it , ate what I bought in Canada and I am returning with the food I originally packed.









John

Well ship the ham to Thor s house


----------



## Highlander96

We need noodles with the Ham!!!!!!!!









My buddy in Winchester is geting ready to butcher hogs again this fall. They cure hams in the garage all winter long.

Boy, I can't wait!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Thor

The glow stuff is a big hit while camping the kids just love them. The glow ear-rings I found at the dollar store. Don I would love to know where you found the cups - talk about a party hit. My kids will not let me throw them out. (They don't even glow anymore).

Well I guess ebaying I go.









Camping in T.O - Just found out that the Toronto Metro Zoo - has camping. During Ehtan's Beaver meeting they talked about camping at the zoo. I will check into to see if they allow RV's in. Camping at The Metro Zoo - Now that would be different. Forget about the bears --- They got Lions!!!!! and you will be BBQing









Bissell's

Getting closer - Assumptions so far made.

1) 10 - 15 Outbacks
2) Length of stay Min 3 nights up to a week 
3) The Full Hooks will be for the Outbacks who are staying the longest
4) Camp Site Priority - Full Hook-up followed by Elect & Water
5) If we get be right beside each other at least in the same section of the campground

Let me know if so far OK - I should have a finally answer by early next week.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

That sounds good Thor
Have we decided on a date yet.
I'll have to check and see where my BL got them.
Glow is In.

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

Fantastic work Thor. I've been to that zoo one time 15 years ago and I remember it being nice.

I'm thinking something like a 2-3 days each at NF, TO, Parry Sound (or other Georgian Bay destinations), with perhaps some Niagara On the Lake in there, is what this is going to shape up like for me.


----------



## Highlander96

Everybody...

Here is some new information that was released yesterday regarding border crossings.

Passport Requirement for Travel between the Americas, the Caribbean, and Bermuda
bls-central home
travel home

The U.S. Departments of State and Homeland Security announced that implementation of the "Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative" will be postponed until December 31, 2006. When implemented, the Initiative will require all travelers, including U.S. citizens, to and from the Americas, the Caribbean, and Bermuda to have a passport that establishes the bearerâ€™s identity and nationality in order to enter or re-enter the United States.

The Initiative was to have been implemented starting December 31, 2005. However, due to delays in publishing the public notice in the Federal Register and to provide a longer lead-time for travelers to meet the new requirements, implementation has been delayed.

The new timelines are as follows:

December 31, 2006 - Requirement applies to all air and sea travel to or from Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda. 
December 31, 2007 - Requirement extended to all land border crossings to or from Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda as well as air and sea travel. 
Please note that the Initiative will not affect travel between the United States and its territories. Therefore a passport will not be required for U.S. citizens traveling between the United States, Puerto Rico, the U.S. Virgin Islands, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, and American Samoa.

For additional information, DOL employees may visit the State Department's travel website, or call the U.S. National Passport Information Center at 1-877-4USA-PPT (TDD/TTY: 1-888-874-7793).

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> The glow stuff is a big hit while camping the kids just love them. The glow ear-rings I found at the dollar store. Don I would love to know where you found the cups - talk about a party hit. My kids will not let me throw them out. (They don't even glow anymore).
> 
> Well I guess ebaying I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camping in T.O - Just found out that the Toronto Metro Zoo - has camping. During Ehtan's Beaver meeting they talked about camping at the zoo. I will check into to see if they allow RV's in. Camping at The Metro Zoo - Now that would be different. Forget about the bears --- They got Lions!!!!! and you will be BBQing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bissell's
> 
> Getting closer - Assumptions so far made.
> 
> 1) 10 - 15 Outbacks
> 2) Length of stay Min 3 nights up to a week
> 3) The Full Hooks will be for the Outbacks who are staying the longest
> 4) Camp Site Priority - Full Hook-up followed by Elect & Water
> 5) If we get be right beside each other at least in the same section of the campground
> 
> Let me know if so far OK - I should have a finally answer by early next week.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]57270[/snapback]​


Sounds great, Thor!!









I would be in for the week stay.......

Steve


----------



## happycamper

Check out Oriental Trading Company for glow stuff. Cups, neklaces, braclets, sticks I think I even remember seeing plates in a catalog around 4th of July. They have a website www.orientaltrading.com

Happy Shopping. By the way lots of other fun party things too.

Enjoy


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,
We're in for a week, full hookups if available, please.
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## SharonAG

Hi 
This will be our first rally!!! We probably would be doing 3 to 5 nites or so, it depends on which week. 
Sharon


----------



## Highlander96

Thor,

We would probably go "all in" and stay the week. As long as it is not the last two weeks in June or the last two weeks in August, we should be fine. Well, lets say we would make seven nights of it.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action

P.S. I just switched over to a Pellet Stove, so I should have plenty of cord wood to burn. Oh, I forgot. We are crossing the border, will they let me bring wood?


----------



## Thor

We are going to stay for about 4 days but keeping it open. (Niagara area is a great for family fun)

Thanks for the reply, it gives a good feel so I can arrange things with Bissell's.

Big Kids - We will need to arrange a wine tasting tour







This will have to include a bus/van, because no one should be driving.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, we'll be good for at least 3 nights, maybe more depending on the exact date.

Tim


----------



## Guest

Thor,
I'll have to stay for a week, just to make it worth the drive up from Virginia. The deciding factor for me is the date.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Fire44

We would be in for 4-5 days. The date is going to make the decision for us also.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

How about driving a stake for week of Aug 6 to12. Any takers?

John

Adjusted due to school starting....Lets go for .July 30 to Aug 6, 2006


----------



## BoaterDan

tdvffjohn said:


> How about driving a stake for week of Aug 6 to12. Any takers?
> 
> John
> [snapback]57473[/snapback]​


Works for me.


----------



## Not Yet

tdvffjohn said:


> How about driving a stake for week of Aug 6 to12. Any takers?
> 
> John
> [snapback]57473[/snapback]​


 Too late in the summer for us. School starts up here that week.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn

Did not realize NY schools started that early. So Maybe quickly adjust, can t have a rally in a state where school started.

Week of July 30 to Aug 6

John


----------



## Highlander96

30 July to 6 Aug would work for us.

Anyone have a hammer to drive the stake?

Tim


----------



## Fire44

That should work for us, I think!!!!

Gary


----------



## Guest

Preliminary check, looks good for us also.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## BoaterDan

My wife's family reunion is that last weekend in July so that's a no go. But if you guys are going to stay there all week we can catch the end of your stay as the beginning of ours.


----------



## camping479

Will check it out, we'll come up for at least a few days.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Will check it out, we'll come up for at least a few days.


Same here. I just found out today that we had to move our week with Mickey up a week to accomdate a triathalon the DW wants to compete in during the weekend of August 21. We will be in Fla. most likely from the 8/9 to 8/16, so I don't think there will be more then a few days in Niagra Falls for us.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim, your kids will love Mickey
We booked another Disney Cruise for June
You guys would love that









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Both of my kids have been down there before. It is sort of a bi-annual pilgrimage. Last time we were down there, Erin was 2 1/2, and the time before that, Timmy was about 18 mos. We have never stayed on the Disney property though, so we are taking the Outback down to Fort Wilderness.

Some day we will get on the cruise.

Tim


----------



## Thor

I work with Bissell's for that date and a few more just to keep options open.

Don - Anymore room for one more big kid









Thor


----------



## nonny

Unfortunately, that's the week we have an annual camping trip with my late husband's family. Unfortunately, I couldn't join them this year nor last so I don't want to miss another year. I can see if they'd like to join us there but we generally camp close to where the grandchildren live (Western MI) so they can join us for at least a couple of days. However, if that's the best week for everyone else, my granddaughter and I will try to do a half and halfer so we miss neither. I would think it would make sense to spend the last half of the week with y'all and then we could stay on so we could see all of the sights!


----------



## matty1

Count us in if we can swing the dates...


----------



## nonny

And nonny (for at least part of the week).


----------



## Not Yet

Not Yet said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about driving a stake for week of Aug 6 to12. Any takers?
> 
> John
> [snapback]57473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Too late in the summer for us. School starts up here that week.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]57488[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry for the confusion. NY schools do not start that early, but life here at the United States Military Academy does. The current date looks good to me but I will not be able to lock in until spring. So much for long term training schedule.....

Jared


----------



## wingnut

Hello everybody

Sorry to have been gone so long, but we have been very busy. Sounds like you have been busy. Please add us to the list. the week you have planned would be great for us. Thor what is the weather like up there that time of year? Any chance of a caravan goin north? I will put in for the time right away. I will get the DW to do the same. right now count us in for the week. this will have to be vacation.


----------



## wingnut

Hello everybody

Sorry to have been gone so long, but we have been very busy. Sounds like you have been busy. Please add us to the list. the week you have planned would be great for us. Thor what is the weather like up there that time of year? Any chance of a caravan goin north? I will put in for the time right away. I will get the DW to do the same. right now count us in for the week. this will have to be vacation.


----------



## nonny

Okay, I guess nonny can't read today. My name's right there on the bottom of the list. Sorry about that, hurricaneplumber.


----------



## Highlander96

Todd,

We are up for a caravan. Looks like we'll do the week as well. We could hook up with Don and Steve somewhere on 81. I am sure Fire 44 would be close to the same route as us. If I missed someone, I am sorry.

Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## JMH712

Is there room for one more? DW put the stamp of approval on it tonight, cleared scouts, softball, baseball and everything else.







Mitch


----------



## HootBob

There always room Mitch.
The more the merrier.

Don


----------



## Guest

I'm in for a caravan up 81, if all the mid-Atlantic folks join in it could be a pretty inpressive







CONVOY









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Thor

I cannot believe the traffic..you are gone for a few days and the thread has almost doubled.

I spoke with Bissell's again and they said they should be able to have us.







The Best Time for them is anytime after July 12th.

Unfortunately, they did not wish to dicuss anymore details until Jan 3/06 - (New Camping season starts & new rates). They are very busy shutdown for the year.

I think with this number we should be able to get some sort of discount. Bissell's wasn't to interested until I told them we are staying from 3-7 nights.

Canadian's to come.

RCCL - I think they will come but need to speak to them
King of the Castle - Looks like their in
Wayne --- I thought he is coming??

Anyway the weekend/week - is being narrowed down.









Cannot wait.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Kevin,
Those dates will work for us.

Don


----------



## huntr70

We will be good for any of the weeks in question...

We just would like to know a final date(s) for vacation planning for next year.

Not that we are in a hurry either, we don't need to put in until January.

I know the kids keep talking about that 1 acre pool and waterslide....
















Steve


----------



## nonny

I'm not trying to bog down the thread but I'm so excited and just wanted to say Thanks for getting this organized! I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## Not Yet

I'll bring the firewood. Enough for all to burn.... well at least a full truck load. No need to burn the leveling blocks


----------



## wolfwood

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just throw in a stop to Bowmanville and jump on the castles for a real good time.
> 
> Can you camp in Toronto??? or outside the area
> [snapback]56998[/snapback]​


We were just there this summer - Owen Sound. Georgian Bay is beautiful. Be sure to go out to 5 Fathoms Provincial Park - out on the tip of the penninsula (Tobermorey) ....and if you like boat excursions - the trip to FlowerPot Island is neat. The drive out from Montreal took a bit longer than expected so called KOAs enroute...not our choice but a GREAT alternative when we needed it. There are several all around Toronto - we stayed at 1 in Brighton - about 100m east (maybe a bit less) from Toronto proper.


----------



## wolfwood

[quote name='hurricaneplumber' date='Oct 7 2005, 07:39 AM']
****updated list 10-07-2005****

So it looks as the majority here is going with these range of dates???..

*Friday July 28th until Sunday August 6th.*

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE count us in, too. (By then we won't be such newbies .... no, next to some of you, I'm sure we'll ALWAYS be "new") We'll be heading for Owen Sound for 4 days of Dog showing and then on to Montreal for 3 days of Bagpiping competitions. Maybe we can get Jim (aka "HatCityHoseHauler") and KB to serenade ya'll to sleep with some quiet







B'piping duets!


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood
The more the merrier
It doesn't matter if your a newbie or not
You Are An Outbacker








Rallies are fun(4 so far) 
And hatcityhosehauler is Tim.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks Don.









I'll probably bring the pipes. Don't know if you guys will like 'em or not, but I would like to think I will be much better by then.









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tim,
I could get into the sound of some pipes
You know what this means: You better practice practice

Don


----------



## camping479

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe I should rethink bringing the dog on this trip, might go after you when you play those pipes









mike


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in for a full week. Those dates are fine.

Not Yet,
Thanks for the offer, but I doubt they'll let you take any firewood into Canada. I think they're worried about bringing in some disease that'll kill the lumber industry. I would hate to see you unloading a truckload of wood at the crossing. Maybe Thor can elaborate or correct me, if I'm wrong.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]58064[/snapback]​


Sorry - TIM







My bad.


----------



## wolfwood

camping479 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe I should rethink bringing the dog on this trip, might go after you when you play those pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike
> [snapback]58109[/snapback]​


In fact, KB plays the pipes, too and our dogs (Shelties) LOVE 'em - they start howling when the pipes hit 'high A" and they just keep on goin' 'till th epiping stops! Makes for quite a racket but - hey - if you don't like the pipes just listen to the dogs. You'll soon be laughin' so hard you won't hear ANYTHING.


----------



## camping479

Okay, the dog's comin' then









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds like it will be worth the trip


----------



## happycamper

Brought home the new TV on Friday(see sig.). Spent all weekend discussing when to winterize and where to go next year. Decided early this morning that we're gonna commit. So count us in. Gotta few schedule issues to check on but were for the whole week for now.

HootBob, Huntr70 and the rest of the MidAtlantic gang we'll be up for the Convoy if it gets going. We can just imagine the looks on I 81







as the conjoy goes by.

Lookin' forward to meeting you all. Thor thanks for all the hard work already done and yet to be completed on this one.

Jim and Steph


----------



## happycamper

So that would make the list:

From Virginia
1-Sensai
2-wingnut

From Conn.
3-hatcityhosehauler

From Pennsylvania
4-HootBob
5-Huntr70
6-Happycamper

From Michigan
7-BoaterDan
8-Nonny

From Maryland
9-Highlander96

From Mass.
10-dmbcfd

From New York
11-SharonAG
12-Matty1
13-hurricaneplumber
14-Not Yet

From Delaware
15-Fire44

From New Jersey
16-tdvffjohn
17-camping479

From Canada
18-Thorsten
19-King of the Castle-Thor's Neighbour
20-RCCL---?????
21-Luv2rv---?????

From Ohio
22-JMH712

From New hampshire
23-wolfwood


----------



## huntr70

happycamper said:


> HootBob, Huntr70 and the rest of the MidAtlantic gang we'll be up for the Convoy if it gets going. We can just imagine the looks on I 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the conjoy goes by.
> 
> Jim and Steph
> [snapback]58152[/snapback]​


I want to be in the back so you guys can break the air and pull me along!!!









Sounds good, Happycamper!!! We are gonna be there!!! Looking forward to it!

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

huntr70 said:


> I want to be in the back so you guys can break the air and pull me along!!!


As long as they don't break the WIND ahead of you.


----------



## tdvffjohn

No Bump Drafting


----------



## Fire44

Hey John how about I hook a chain to your Outback and to the tow hooks on my Suburban and you just drag me along.....

That 454 wouldn't have any problems with pulling your 28', my Suburban, and my 27' would it......just think how much I could save in gas!!!!

If you guys are bringing your bag pipes, can I bring my trombone and tuba????

Gary


----------



## BoaterDan

Fire44 said:


> If you guys are bringing your bag pipes, can I bring my trombone and tuba????
> 
> Gary


Now, there's a combination you don't hear every day.


----------



## Fire44

BoaterDan said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are bringing your bag pipes, can I bring my trombone and tuba????
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Now, there's a combination you don't hear every day.
> [snapback]58243[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not that you would want to hear it!!!!


----------



## camping479

Quite a sing-a-long we could have around the fire

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

You know the dogs will be howling for sure


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> Quite a sing-a-long we could have around the fire
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]58251[/snapback]​


Oh great!!!

We're not even there yet, and we are gonna get thrown out of the CG!!!























Steve


----------



## HootBob

Not me I'm not bringing my dog








Ya could you see a convoy of outbacks going up the interstate









Don


----------



## johnp

I think you can add us to the list. That looks like a great campground. So add RI to the list.

John


----------



## Thor

Firewood - I think most of the US lumber comes from Canada anyway









Levelling Blocks work very well







- You can get at least a few more hours of burn









OK it sounds like the plan and the dates have been nailed down









Could people email/post who is staying for what dates. I am going to start a spreadsheet. It will make it easier to get the sites arranged with Bissels.

It sounds like the party is becoming about 100 strong







. Just a thought ...need to start to organize some events for campers who are interested.

Pot Luck
Maid of The Mist
Butterfly Conservatory
Niagara-On-The-lake
Wine Tour
Casino
etc

We should be able to get discounts on most tours









Thor


----------



## Fire44

Good idea Thor.

We are up in the air right now as to when we will be able to go. My wife is third in line for vacation time so we will have to wait till they start taking vacation request for next year. I am on the top of the list so I get to go when I want.

If she cannot get the vacation time we would not be able to leave Delaware till the 3rd or the 4th. So we might be a last week end crew. We will just have to wait and see.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> In fact, KB plays the pipes, too and our dogs (Shelties) LOVE 'em - they start howling when the pipes hit 'high A" and they just keep on goin' 'till th epiping stops!


Tucker will do the same thing while I'm playing. High A's and actually D's make him howl. But he will just lay there and listen away. It's when I play the practice chanter, that he gets up and leaves the room.











> That 454 wouldn't have any problems with pulling your 28', my Suburban, and my 27' would it......just think how much I could save in gas!!!!


Don't tell Mike or Steve, but I just got permission to start looking again. Seems I've been able to convince the DW that a new TV would really help with the trip to see Mickey in August. I just spent about 45 minutes looking at Duramax's online. I'm gonna need some advil, I feel the fever coming on











> Firewood - I think most of the US lumber comes from Canada anyway


I believe the issue is to control the spread of certain insects. I remember when we were in Ivy Lea in 2004, there were signs in the campground, and alot of the Parks of the St. Lawrence facilities warning against transporting firewood from even one part of Ontario to another. I would wave off on transporting the firewood, and secure it up north. You can also check with Canadian Border Services Agency to see what you can legally cross the border with, and a check with US Customs would'nt hurt for the return trip either.

US Customs

Canadian Border Services Agency

As far as when in the week, I will talk about it with Clare this week, but I would guess that we would be looking at the beginning for us. There is the slight possibility that we would do the end, but I don't know if I want to drive from Lake Erie to Orlando.
















Tim


----------



## HootBob

Well I think we are going to go for athe week
But still have to talk to DW as for the plan.

Don


----------



## camping479

> Don't tell Mike or Steve, but I just got permission to start looking again. Seems I've been able to convince the DW that a new TV would really help with the trip to see Mickey in August. I just spent about 45 minutes looking at Duramax's online. I'm gonna need some advil, I feel the fever coming onÂ


Uhhhh, I don't think so Tim







, lousy excuse. We drove to SD and back which is a LOT farther than you will be going and did just fine, in fact did really well. Don't worry about the truck and take that extra money you would be spending on a new truck every month and send it to your mortgage company, you'll thank me in the end.

I'm tellin' Steve too









Mike


----------



## wolfwood

"Tucker will do the same thing while I'm playing. High A's and actually D's make him howl. But he will just lay there and listen away. It's when I play the practice chanter, that he gets up and leaves the room.







"
!

Tim - KB tells me that tuning works wonders


----------



## tdvffjohn

22 families with a definite maybe is just tooo cool. Can t wait now.









I will go from fri the first weekend til thurs during the week. Looks like I will go directly from Niagra to the truck show in Carlisle.

John


----------



## BoaterDan

I like the idea of a Niagara-On-The-Lake day trip rather than making that another stop on my plan.

Of course it's way too early to lock in anything too tight, but my plan right now is to be there at least for the final weekend. I would probably try to get a head start by a few days so I'm not zipping in the day everyone is leaving.

So if I got there like Thursday night and we did that day trip on Friday.

But as I'll probably be the exception in terms of schedule just make the plans that fit the most people and I'll work in what I can.

The campgrounds here are pretty adamant about not transporting firewood. The emerald ash borer has destroyed most ash trees in southeast michigan. Most ban outside firewood completely (of course, it helps justify their high priced wood too). I was in Port Huron last weekend and was amused to see their "local" firewood came from Canada.


----------



## wolfwood

hurricaneplumber said:


> *****Updated list 10-11-2005*****
> 
> *Friday July 28th until Sunday August 6th.*


D*** - make that 21.







We are already committed to 4 days of dog shows at Lake Huron & 3 days of bagpiping competitions in/around Montreal ... all between July 30th - Aug. 6th ... plus driving time on both sides to/from NH & in between.







The employers don't think they can do without us for 2+ weeks







I say it would be good for them to try







Guess who wins?!







Gotta keep the boss happy .... gotta pay for that new Hensley somehow. Will this be the only 2006 NEast Rally ?


----------



## BoaterDan

Just to clarify, I'll be leaving at the end of the weekend, but continuing Northward to Toronto and Georgian Bay (and POSSIBLY on to Sault Ste. Marie and down through Michigan) through the following week (if anyone else wants to go on).


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

You can mark us as confirmed to attend. Not sure which dates yet or for how long but will be there.

Luv2rv

Wayne


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> *****Updated list 10-11-2005, 12:50*****
> :
> 
> [
> 
> Outbackers Planning on Attending for the week:
> ***please provide arrival and departure dates***Can email me with your arrival/departure dates: [email protected]
> 
> wingnut
> highlander96**** Sat. July 29 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> happycamper
> dmbcfd
> hootbob
> 
> [snapback]58409[/snapback]​


We will attend for the week also....probably Saturday July 29th through Sunday August 6th.

DW and I gotta work Friday!!!

Steve


----------



## Thor

I must be a bit slow on the uptake







Which sat will be the Potluck? It looks like the possiblity for 2 Potlucks.









We are planning on 4-5 days. Is better to stay the 1st weekend or the 2nd?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

First


----------



## dmbcfd

Hurricane,
We plan to arrive on July 28th and leave on August 5th. We are flexible, though. If staying longer or shorter on either end makes it easier to get full hookups, then we'll do it.

Tim, Tim, Tim.







Mike told me all about your evil plan. You should be ashamed of yourself, sneaking around behind my back







. I want you to think really hard about this. Nothing good ever came from a new truck. 
Big payments=bad







. No payments=good







.

JohnP2000,
Lisa asked a while ago if you were going. I told her to be patient, give him time. We're glad we'll see you there!

Steve


----------



## Thor

We are in - 1st weekend to mid week


----------



## johnp

I'm planning on Fri. 28th to Sat 5th.

John


----------



## Guest

We're in for the whole thing, provided that the MidAtlantic gang has the convoy set up for arrival on the 28th. With the distance, we may have to plan a one night stop-over enroute, oh darn







We'll stay at least seven nights after we get there. I am already looking forward to this, it's going to be GREAT!!


----------



## happycamper

Most likely Saturday to Sunday for us too.


----------



## Thor

It looks like the rally is growing by leaps and bounds.









Does anyone know the largest number of Outbacks at a rally to date?

The North Eastern Spring was 14 if I can remember correctly.

20 plus Outbacks at a rally - The food at the Potluck will be























Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

Thor said:


> The food at the Potluck will be


I hope you like liver and onions.


----------



## Thor

BoaterDan

I am as close as you can get to a human garbage can. I eat almost everything









Thor


----------



## nonny

Me, too, and I LOVE liver and onions and fried chicken livers and gizzards! Yum, yum! I'll be there, guys, for as long as I can. Since that's the week of my annual family camping trip with my in-laws and I'll be getting together with them next weekend, I won't be able to commit arrival and departure dates until I've spoken with them. BUT I'LL BE THERE and my tummy will be empty when I arrive and full when I depart (oh, lets make that leave).


----------



## Highlander96

Boy....The closest I get to eating organ meats is Scrapple! Boy, I only eat that once per year.

My parents force fed me liver and onions for years when I was a kid!!!!!









More for you, right!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## nonny

OK, I'm a little afraid to ask but what the heck is Scrapple?


----------



## Fire44

It is a breakfast meat that is made from pork and is in a "meatloaf" form. It is cut into slices and fried. Is one of the greatest breakfast treat that you can have. Now your next question is what part of the pig is it made from......

I was always told it is everything but the squeal!!!

I am sure that I will be bring some to Canada....can I get it across the border???

Gary


----------



## nonny

So, would it be something like SPAM?


----------



## Highlander96

Gary,

If you can't, I will.

My old roomie from college slaughters hogs every January. What better way to keep you hands warm than by hanging around the scalder. Let me just say this......Nothing, I mean nothing, goes to waste. It is well seasoned with coarsely ground black pepper. Slice it 1/4" thick and fry in a well seasoned cast iron skillet. Heaven, well it might help you meet your maker a little faster. With my trigliceride issues, I only eat it a hand full of times per year. Moderation.........









I was coming through Bridgeville the other day and noticed they were having the Apple Scrapple Weekend last weekend.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Highlander96

Not exactly.........

SPAM has a "Half Life", not a "Shelf Life"























Just kidding.....You could draw that conclusion, but it may offend some.

You'll just have to try some!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## nonny

Don't count on it! Ewwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## HootBob

Well it looks like we are leaning towards July 29th- Aug 5th

Don


----------



## huntr70

nonny said:


> Don't count on it! Ewwwwwwwwwww!
> [snapback]58792[/snapback]​


If you can eat gizzards and liver, and that other stuff, scrapple will not be bad at all......

Basically you cook off all the bones and "scrap" meat from butchering. Then you add spices and cornmeal and cook down to thicken it. Then you pour into loaf pans. Harden and slice. It really isn't all kinds of gross stuff......at least not when we make it. We do all the deer bones from a season of hunting.

Think I may have some left from last year.....

Steve


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

Wow looks like we are have'n a party! Sorry I have been gone so long. Getting real busy here. We have been doing a lot of business with FEMA and the contractors who are doing the clean up. I actually got home last night before 10:00pm and I'm playing hooky this morning. We will schedule to be at the Rally from Sat 29th to Sat 5th. We have never been there so we are up for the group tours. Don't know how much we will be able to do because of newborn.

UPDATE ON OB2B, We found out yesterday, It's a boy!! Due date is Feb 10th. We had a girl's name picked out. I guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## BoaterDan

wingnut said:


> UPDATE ON OB2B, We found out yesterday, It's a boy!! Due date is Feb 10th. We had a girl's name picked out. I guess it's back to the drawing board.


I think Daniel is a great name!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m gonna say it so no one take offence. It is a lot of work to pre arrange tours or plans for a given day. If you make reservations for something and it rains............I personally think a good list of what to see is good and then go where you want any given day. Does not mean a group cannot go. Families will be coming and going all week depending on the weekend and days they come. I would enjoy going as a group (small or large), I am just wondering how much preplanning is necesary.

Can t wait to go.

John


----------



## Thor

John

I agree, it is camping time, go with the flow type of atmosphere. My thoughts are that there is alot than can be done and seen at Niagara and if you are up for a week and some things are worth exploring. Niagara area can be expensive - tourist trap and there discount avaliable to groups and families. For example, at the Ontario info booths just outside Niagara you can get coupons to various venues that can save you $$. You can get discounts on pkgs as well based on what a person wishes to do and see.

Having a few things planned for campers who wish to attended might be fun. Marineland is great for family with kids and if you can get a group discount even better. Once in Marineland the odds of actually bumping into someone you know is pretty small.

Our company gets us discounts - For example if you attend Canada's Wonderland on certain days you can save $5-$10/person just by presenting ID. Basically it is for who every wants to come and there is no pre-purchase required.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I would have to agree
Go with the flow either by yourself or a group
Thats what we did the last to rallies
plenty of time to gather around the fires at night.

Don


----------



## nonny

What y'all said!


----------



## Guest

Boy, you guys are busy. Drive around for a few days, and I've got a bundle to catch up on.









As far as the liver/onions and scapple - I'm on a seefood diet. I usually don't eat it unless I see it.
















As far as activities - Ronnie and I were just at the falls Saturday and Sunday. It was our first time, so we took one of the tours. Now that we know what's available, we can take individual excursions, and enjoy them more. The tours are great if you're starting from scratch, but I think that there's enough knowledge in the group to give some good guidance.









Since Niagara Falls Ronnie and I have spent two days each in Lancaster NH and Boston MA. We just arrived in Lancaster PA for the last two days of our trip. I sure miss the Outback when I see all this prime camping country, but the milage was just too great on this trip.


----------



## wingnut

Didn't mean to start anything with the group tour statment. I thought I saw that mentined before.







DW says I can get in enough trouble by myself anyway.







Does anyone know If you have to buy a special permit to fish in Canada? How much is it?


----------



## HootBob

When you get to the border, If they don't ask about fishing then don't tell









Don


----------



## BoaterDan

hurricaneplumber said:


> And if using a boat do not take any alcohol. I know some folks who just had some beer in a cooler in the boat while fishing, $250 fine, confiscated the cooler and beer.


I'll bet they did. Sounds like the Reno 911 episode where they have a bonfire to burn all the confiscated weed.


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Are you into fishing?









Thor


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Awesome pics. I love ice fishing as well. I usually fish Lake Simcoe & a small lake about 20min north of me.

Ice fishing in Feb on Hudson's Bay - Man you are north and it would be cold. How do you get there? Ice road or by bush plane?

As for fishing - I back onto the 3rd largest spwaning creek in Ontario. During fishing season you can see the trout & salmon from my backyard. If a net would be legal I would not have to buy fish for the rest of the year. Caught a 27lber last year









Last year a friend came up to fly fish in my backyard. He was out there for 4 hours and not a bite. You could see 10 salmon resting but they wouldn't bite. Boy was he getting frustrated because they where only 20ft away. I brought him down a beer and asked him how it was going. I told him he is doing it all wrong.....So I simply walked into the creek and grabbed one by hand. You should of seen the look on his face. shy









Thor


----------



## HootBob

HA Thor, 
You bringing some of that good salmon to NF.









Don


----------



## BoaterDan

That rally at Thor's place is sounding better and better, eh folks? What was that date again?


----------



## Thor

Ok I will have to eat the grill one. shy I used to like the the grill until now. Actually I have used several times since than and no problems...go figure. It was just a piece of debris from the last cleaning?

Trust me on this on. Next rally, the Q is going for a trial run before firing up









Don

And you thought I bought the salmon at the store









BoaterDan

I always enjoy a party - For anyone taking the 81N to the 401w, you are welcome to stop and for a few cold ones. Convoy starting at my house









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> I always enjoy a party - For anyone taking the 81N to the 401w, you are welcome to stop and for a few cold ones. Convoy starting at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]59873[/snapback]​


We'll all have to make that a mini rally on the way to Niagara next year.

(Is that on the way to Niagara??)









Steve


----------



## Fire44

Steve, I guess that it could be the way to Niagara....if you want to go the long way!!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70

Long way, short way, whichever way!!!!

As long as we get there!

I'll have to check that new map thingy to see who's on the way there....

Steve


----------



## HootBob

The glow stick will be easier to follow









Don


----------



## SharonAG

Anyone going through Corning, NY towards Buffalo? Route 17/86 to route 390.
[snapback]59880[/snapback]​[/quote]

We probably will be!! I'm thinking that we will be leaving for the rally on the 28 or the 29 and be staying til about 8-2 or 3. So put us down for those dates.

Sharon


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just look for the huge inflatable castles off of the 401, I think it should be on your rightside. If you miss the castles, look for the salmon poacher, he is easy to spot, just follow the glowsticks.
> 
> Anyone going through Corning, NY towards Buffalo? Route 17/86 to route 390.
> [snapback]59880[/snapback]​


ROTFBAG -






























Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I have been trying to get my bride to go on a ice fishing trip up by the Hudson Bay in February





> I love ice fishing as well.


How do you fry up all the ice you catch without drowning or flooding the house?









Tim


----------



## nonny

It's a learned thing - takes years and years of practice!


----------



## Thor

That is the beauty of ice fishing. The small huts on the ice have a hole in them. All the water runs right into the hole









Thor


----------



## HootBob

unless my young lad is there,
Then he'll soak up all the water









Don


----------



## Fire44

I have never tried ice fishing but I think it solves one of the major problems with fishing in the summer.

How to keep the beer cold.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut

hurricaneplumber said:


> Gary,
> 
> When I came home from the Northeast Canada rally 2 weeks ago, I was searched at the border, first time ever, The guy walked in the camper, looked around, opened the fridge, asked "is all of the food in here stuff that you brought with you originally?, then looked in the bathroom." So just put your ham in the bed or somewhere else. Sure would love some of that great VA ham, ummm.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]57123[/snapback]​


Hmmm. And I'm thinking about smuggling some Canadian bacon home. Just waiting for the date to be settled to see if we can make it.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut

[/quote]
Hmmm. And I'm thinking about smuggling some Canadian bacon home. Just waiting for the date to be settled to see if we can make it.

Scott
[snapback]60002[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm soooo disappointed. Just finished reading the rest of the thread and see the date is a no-go for us. We'll be on the opposite side of NY at Lake George. I was gonna bring a ton of Taylor Ham with us too. The Jersey guys know what that is.

Pictures, pictures, pictures! Take lots of them. The caravan, the Outbacks all together, the people. I can only imagine what that many Outbacks are gonna look like - on the highway and at the campground. It will be amazingly impressive.

I think someone should notify Keystone. The caravan and the rally sound like it could be a big PR thing for them. They may even be willing to sponsor something.

Scott


----------



## Thor

You did not smuggle any of that great Canadian duty free beer home









PS - Do not forget about the Tim Horton's coffee

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

What kind of fish do you catch when you go ice fishing?

I'll post the answer tomorrow evening if nobody gets it right.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Tim Horton's coffee I gotta get some more
















Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Frozen fish???? I sure it is not that simple then that though. Steve wouldn't make it that easy for us......would you.

Hey, we have Tim Horton's here in CT too. Mostly on the east end. I did see one when we went to Mystic last month. Next time we are out that way, I will stop and see what all the fuss is about.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

How about cube'r









Don


----------



## Moosegut

dmbcfd said:


> What kind of fish do you catch when you go ice fishing?
> 
> I'll post the answer tomorrow evening if nobody gets it right.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]60050[/snapback]​


A skate?


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> Kevin
> 
> Awesome pics. I love ice fishing as well. I usually fish Lake Simcoe & a small lake about 20min north of me.
> Thor
> [snapback]59742[/snapback]​


No ice fishing for me man. Just one look at this movie is enough to show me the dangers.

Scott









http://www.landbigfish.com/jokes/showcase.cfm?ID=41


----------



## HootBob

That was really cool








It made me jump wasn't exspecting that









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think that was Thor









Too Funny


----------



## nonny

How do you guys find these things? You crack me up!


----------



## Thor

John

What gave it away









Thor


----------



## HootBob

John 
It does kinda look like Thor









Don


----------



## Thor

I am sure glad the pic wasn't of me in my happy face "shorts" at the fall NE rally









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim is correct! Frozen fish.

Let's see how you do with this one.

You know how ducks fly in a "V" formation? Why is one side of the "V" longer than the other?

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

Cuz there's more ducks in it?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good Answer







LMAO


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Great Job keeping the list updated









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, great job. I will check with the DW, and as soon as we have the week with Mickey set in stone, I will be able to lock down the Niagra time frame. Should be within the next week or so.

Tim


----------



## LILLUKIE

We're in for the rally, just checking dates and picking vacations. Most likely it will be the whole stay. Thanks for getting this going the campground Bissels looks excellent.


----------



## JMH712

I go away for a week and it takes a day to get caught up with all the posts! So what did I miss?
I'll confirm the dates with the boss and e-mail them later tonight. Mitch


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> *****Updated list 10-25-2005, 11:00*****
> 
> *Friday July 28th until Sunday August 6th.*
> 
> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway
> 
> *It is up to each individual attendee to plan their own activities and excursions.*
> 
> Outbackers Attending for the *WEEK*:
> 
> dmbcfd**** Fri. July 28 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> Sensai**** Fri. July 28 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> johnp2000**** Fri. July 28 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> LILLUKIE**** Fri. July 28 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> hootbob**** Sat. July 29 till Sat. Aug 5th
> highlander96**** Sat. July 29 till Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> huntr70**** Sat. July 29 till Sun. Aug. 6th
> happycamper**** Sat. July 29 till Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Outbackers Attending for *Partial Week*
> 
> tdvffjohn**** Fri. July 28 till Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> boaterdan**** Thurs. Aug. 3 till Sun. Aug. 6th
> Thor**** Fri. July 28 till Wed. Aug. 2nd
> SharonAG****Fri. July 28 till Wed. Aug. 2nd
> hurricaneplumber**** Fri. July 28 till Tues. Aug. 1st
> 
> ***please provide arrival and departure dates***Can email me with your arrival/departure dates: [email protected]
> 
> -----Overall Attendees---------------------------------------------------------
> From Virginia
> 1-Sensai
> 2-wingnut
> 
> From Conn.
> 3-hatcityhosehauler
> 
> From Pennsylvania
> 4-HootBob
> 5-Huntr70
> 6-happycamper
> 
> From Michigan
> 7-BoaterDan
> 8-Nonny
> 
> From Maryland
> 9-Highlander96
> 
> From Mass.
> 10-dmbcfd
> 
> From New York
> 11-SharonAG-Bath
> 12-Matty1-Rochester
> 13-Not Yet-West Point
> 14-hurricaneplumber-Elmira
> LILLUKIE-Syracuse
> 
> From Delaware
> 15-Fire44
> 
> From New Jersey
> 16-tdvffjohn
> 17-camping479
> 
> From Canada
> 18-Thorsten
> 19-King of the Castle-Thor's Neighbour
> 20-RCCL---*?????*
> 21-Luv2rv
> 
> From Ohio
> 22-JMH712
> 
> From New hampshire
> 23-wolfwood-Unfortunately will not attend
> 
> From Rhode Island
> 24-johnp2000
> [snapback]60479[/snapback]​


Mitch

Kevin does a great job updating the master list. Email him when you know if you are able to attend. We hope to see you there.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

BoaterDan wins the prize









Steve


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

I hate to say it but that four letter word(work)







keeps dragging me away for days at a time. I guess I need to get my priorities straight. My family is getting excited about this trip. For those of us in the Mid Atlantic region I'll be the first to suggest a plan to meet for the Caravan. We will leave the Star City friday afternoon. We will take 81N and the plan is to be somewhere in Winchester or North Friday night. We will finish the trip Sat the 29th. Any ideas of where to boondock? Any takers on the Convoy?


----------



## Thor

wingnut said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> I hate to say it but that four letter word(work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps dragging me away for days at a time. I guess I need to get my priorities straight. My family is getting excited about this trip. For those of us in the Mid Atlantic region I'll be the first to suggest a plan to meet for the Caravan. We will leave the Star City friday afternoon. We will take 81N and the plan is to be somewhere in Winchester or North Friday night. We will finish the trip Sat the 29th. Any ideas of where to boondock? Any takers on the Convoy?
> [snapback]60847[/snapback]​


Anyone taking the high road (401) you are welcome at my place.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I can see it now a mini rally at Thor Campgrounds









Don


----------



## Thor

Hey, maybe I should take the low road and drive around the lake to get Bissell's. Let see 3hrs vs a 14hrs drive. It will be worth it to convoy with other Outbackers









Thor


----------



## wingnut

Kevin

Not sure right now. I'm willing to do a little extra for the fun of it. Just trying to get a handle on it so I'm not rushing around at the last minute. Besides we are all excited about the trip. This will be our first long trip with a TT. It will also be our first time to Niagra. So I guess were open for just about anything.


----------



## HootBob

I think that we will do I81 to I90
Hows I90 to travel on.

Don


----------



## Thor

I -90 isn't bad at all. I took it from Niagara all the way to Cape Cod. Lots of tolls







.

Thor


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all
Well gas dipped below $2.00 per Gal today. I never thought that would be exciting.







Now if i can just stock pile enough to get through till next summer. What are the gas prices in Canada like?

Thor
Are there a lot of toll roads up there? We've never been that far north on four or more wheels. Really lookin forward to putting faces with the names.


----------



## Thor

Well happy to say in Canada tolls are very rare. The only one in Ontario I am aware is the 407 which runs just north of Toronto.

The only toll that you will be charged is at the border crossing, just before the bridge which is usually a couple of bucks.

Gas is dropping as well







I just was a stations at $0.83 / l. In Aug it was $1.34 / l. I find that gas is a bit more expensive in Canada.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

That's $.83 a *litre*, for those of you south of the mason-dixon.


----------



## Thor

Conversion - 1 litre = 3.8 imp gal

Thor


----------



## dougdogs

Thor said:


> Conversion - 1 litre = 3.8 imp gal
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]61659[/snapback]​


be careful posting late at night. . .I'm sure you meant 3.8 litres to the gallon

That, or I am going to start driving up to Canada to fill my diesel tanks!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

And what is the difference between a US gallon and an Imperial Gallon?

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## tdvffjohn

The things you can learn here


----------



## HootBob

Ha all I know is pump it in,fill it up,pay and go









Don


----------



## Thor

dougdogs said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion - 1 litre = 3.8 imp gal
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]61659[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> be careful posting late at night. . .I'm sure you meant 3.8 litres to the gallon
> 
> That, or I am going to start driving up to Canada to fill my diesel tanks!!
> [snapback]61693[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Conversions!!!!
















Thanks - Must be lack of sleep.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi

Spoke with RCCL - He will not be joining us. His TT is now a park model.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor 
Sorry to hear that RCCL is now a park model









Don


----------



## huntr70

We are definitely in.......

only 1 change though. We will be there from Saturday July 28, through Saturday August 5th.

I think I may need that extra day at home to recuperate from the week!!









Steve


----------



## camping479

DW really wants to go away the first two weeks of August and we are thinking of heading to Texas. So from NJ to Texas by way of Niagara falls is a bit out of the way so we may not make it









Mike


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that Mike.

Don


----------



## Thor

Mike

Sorry to hear that you cannot make the rally but it sounds like you have a great trip planned.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

What a bummer Mike. Now you will have to forward the recipe for the turkey chile









John


----------



## Thor

John

I have a better idea. Mike can still send his turkey chile and the pot that he cooked in to the rally







Just because he cannot make it to the rally... I see no reason why the chile can't come









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Come on Thor
You can't have mike's chile without his cooking pot too








Sorry Mike couldn't resist

Don


----------



## camping479

No problem, I'm all over it, chili fedexed to the rally, probably from somewhere on the road down south









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mike has some competition now though. I picked up my Dutch Oven this year, and have already made a pot or two of chili.









Kevin, we should be in, but I am still waiting on the Fort Wilderness plans to be finalized. Once that is done, I will know for sure. I am trying to fit Disney and Niagra between two triathalons, and it's not as easy as it looks.









Tim


----------



## Highlander96

Don't forget.............

Wingnut makes a mean batch of Chili as well.







Wait, we might need them for that pineapple cake they made as well!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

Oh that pineapple cake was really good
















Don


----------



## camping479

Uhhhhhhh, never got my piece here









Mike


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

Tim and Don, we have two Dutch Ovens and may have a third by then. There should be NO problem with the chilli or the cake.







Well maybe one problem with the chilli







. We have be careful though, I feel the new truck bug coming on and snickers is feeling it too.







. The vacation time is set though.


----------



## Thor

I smell an Outbacker cook-off









Mike - I like your idea of Fed-ex chile (or the what ever it takes mentality) not to let down a fellow Outbacker....you are a true brother of the Outback Family. Please do not forget the re-heat instruction and you can address the package to

Bissell's Camping Resort
c/o - Thor









Thor


----------



## LILLUKIE

Not so good news again, Picked vacations at work and this trip gets cut shorter than expected due to a blocked out vacation dates, So We'll be attending the second half of the fun. Mid week to August 6th I believe. See you there!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Hey Guys I need Your response to something,
Our oldest daughter will be celebrateing her "Sweet Sixteenth" on July 20th. The week before we go to Niagra Falls. Well she has a small request,She would like to celebrate her b-day with her Outback family. Does anyone going have a problem with this?

Peggy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Been a looooooong time since I went to a sweet sixteen party









Sounds like a plan to me









John


----------



## BoaterDan

HootBob said:


> Hey Guys I need Your response to something,
> Our oldest daughter will be celebrateing her "Sweet Sixteenth" on July 20th. The week before we go to Niagra Falls. Well she has a small request,She would like to celebrate her b-day with her Outback family. Does anyone going have a problem with this?
> 
> Peggy
> [snapback]65023[/snapback]​


Are you kidding? Any excuse to parrrrteeeee!









I think we should all let her take our TVs for a spin around the campground once if she has her license. I'll go last.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Did somebody say party??? Does this mean I'll have to learn Happy Birthday on the pipes?

Tim


----------



## Highlander96

Peggy,

Madison LOVES parties!!!!!

We are all in!!! Sounds like fun!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Did somebody say party??? Does this mean I'll have to learn Happy Birthday on the pipes?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]65060[/snapback]​


Not as tough as it sounds, Tim. KB figured it out on the way from the airport to my brother-in-law's 40th. We got home to find out that the school has the music. I'll see what I can do about getting it for ya!


----------



## Thor

Don

I would be honoured that is wishes to party with us on her 16th B/Day

Let the planning begin...Casinos, beverages..oh wait that is 18









Thor


----------



## HootBob

DD says thanks to all and can't wait.
DW just say it would be neat if her boyfriend could go with








Would you believe his birthday is the same day









Tim I told her about the pipes(she just looked at me and said I'm not Scotchish
I looked at her and said you are part Scothish)
Thor
She said no fair
Good one Thor









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Bring the boyfriend as well. The way I looked at it ...more babysitters...this way it allows the rest of us a night out at the Casino







But wait, does this mean 2, 16yrs olds are by themselves









Thor


----------



## HootBob

No Thor he will be 18yrs. old

Don


----------



## Thor

He is 18 ... I know what I was like when I was 18....







Are you sure you want to bring him along?
















Thor


----------



## Thor

Hurricane

Another scotch lover







You know what goes well with a single malt..... a nice Cubin cigar







They are ok in Canada

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Maybe Thor don't know yet








So Thor is bringing Salmon Scotch and Cubin cigars Glow Sticks









Don


----------



## Firefighter2104

I know it's in here somewhere, but trying to find it within 19 pages maybe a little hard, so I am just going to ask.

I have a friend up north that goes into Canada several times a week. He said its best to have a passport but if you don't have to it just takes a while to get or out.

Currently I don't have a passport and I don't really want one at this time because of the cost. What is the best move? I sure would like to come to the fall's rally.


----------



## Thor

I agree with your friend. Passport is the best way to go.
In the past a driver's id or birth cert. was ok but I tink they just changed the rules.

When we cross to go to the states, passports allow for easy crossing.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Passports are the best way to do it. For now a photo ID and "original", or certified copy of a birthcertificate (usually has the embossed imprint of the clerks office) should work. For more up to date info, check both of these sites, for both coming and going info.

US Customs and Border Protection

Canada Border Services Agency

We plan on getting passports for everyone this year.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

From what I heard you won't really need a passport till 07
We didn't have a problem when we went to the Canada Rally.

Don


----------



## HootBob

Ha Thor
As of now, no boyfriend they broke up









Don


----------



## JMH712

We have not forgot about setting the dates in stone. We will know on Wendsday for sure but everything looks good. Who said they want to babysit so Mom & Dad can go to casino? 16!!! to be 16 again ????

Mitch


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahh, Don, you are a lucky man.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ahh, Don, you are a lucky man.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]65862[/snapback]​


Good one









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Don


----------



## cookie9933

Although I have read many posts for this topic, I haven't read them all. One thing I haven't seen is the final definitive dates for this rally. I kinda think it starts about the 1st of August, but not sure.

To save reading through all 20-some pages of posts, can someone please tell us the official start date and ending date. I may have a conflict for some of the rally days, but we may be able to participate for part of the event. If we're welcome, of course.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933

Appreciate the quick response. If things work out, we might be able to attend the first half. When do we need to know for certain? Have any reservations been made yet?

Bill


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Your postings are becaome very animated...soon I will need a computer than can do mach 3









Thor


----------



## Thor

Kevin

No I have no problems with it. I like it.

Ok 3 more weeks before I contact Bissell's again to get the site numbers and final cost.

FYI

Also our paper just had an article about passports. It looks like the US will be only accepting passport for the Canadian border. Now they did not give a date when this would be in effect. It alos looks like some of the islands will require a passport soon. Currently a passport is not required, however it does make border crossing a bit easier.

Thor


----------



## scouser

Thor said:


> Kevin
> 
> No I have no problems with it. I like it.
> 
> Ok 3 more weeks before I contact Bissell's again to get the site numbers and final cost.
> 
> FYI
> 
> Also our paper just had an article about passports. It looks like the US will be only accepting passport for the Canadian border. Now they did not give a date when this would be in effect. It alos looks like some of the islands will require a passport soon. Currently a passport is not required, however it does make border crossing a bit easier.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]67079[/snapback]​


Hi Guy's,
When will the cut off date be for signing up? (I have to wait until mid Jan to book holidays!!) it sounds like a good time. Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn

I would guess the only cut off date would be to reserve together in an area. As long as the campground has openings for sites you can reserve anytime.


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> I would guess the only cut off date would be to reserve together in an area. As long as the campground has openings for sites you can reserve anytime.
> [snapback]67171[/snapback]​


John has got it right. As long as Bissell's has room, you can book. The only thing is that you may not be in the same area of the campground. When I call them I am going to try and get a few extra sites just in case additional Outbackers wish to join later on.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Got the hint.

It was very nice you to burn everything you owned in order for us to have a campfire. How did you manage to keep it dry and your TT level







.

I will bring lots of wood, I have all kinds...mind you it is stored outside?????
















Thor


----------



## scouser

Thanks for the replies I'll watch the thread till I get some firm dates.
Hey Hurricaneplumber I hear ya about the (BBB) brown bottle bevy!!! I don't leave home without it!!


----------



## HootBob

I'll have to see if I can get any kiln dried blocks form work









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Please make sure the box is empty









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor that is nasty
Would I do something like that
I don't think so.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Might have some trouble getting "mortal remains" across the border though?


----------



## huntr70

Would that be considered....

"Outbacker Cremation"???
























Steve


----------



## HootBob

You guy are nuts
















Don


----------



## Thor

LMAO


----------



## HootBob

Peggy read this little bit
And was laughing her a** off









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just call it "cabin fever". I look out my bedroom window, and the old 26RS, surrounded by 11" of snow, and I long for spring.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Here too, Just reached -21C last night, coldest temp so far this winter. Lots of white stuff on the ground and they are calling for another big storm tomorrow. The Outback looks like a big frozen cube of ice sitting next to my house. The snow has covered the Outback logo.

Good News is that Dec 21 is almost here (shortest daylight day of the year) and then it is on to spring.

Thor


----------



## Firefighter2104

This topic is now 21 pages long. Does anyone know what the longest one was? I think by the time this topic is over it will set a world record.


----------



## BoaterDan

Firefighter2104 said:


> This topic is now 21 pages long. Does anyone know what the longest one was? I think by the time this topic is over it will set a world record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]67590[/snapback]​


Well, the key is drifting all over various topics.









We rented the movie Mr. and Mrs. Smith last night and thought it was kind of cute, and what's not to like about An... uh, never mind.


----------



## Thor

I think I found the longest thread.









It is 38 pages, 561 posts and 11,186 views !!!!!!!!!!









Now you make ask, what can possibly take 561 post and 38 pages of communication???????

Well if you guessed Northeast Rally 2005 your are right.









I think we talk too much






























Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

We re just a friendly bunch


----------



## HootBob

It beats thinking about whats outside right now









Don


----------



## BigBadBrain




----------



## Thor

Welcome back BBB!!!!

As always your computer skills are impressive









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Awesome BBB That is neat








Glad to have you back

Don


----------



## Thor

Contacted Bissel's today and they are working on it. I should know something soon.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the update Thor









Don


----------



## BoaterDan

Thor said:


> Contacted Bissel's today and they are working on it. I should know something soon.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]70378[/snapback]​


I think we're going to need to set a "need to know by" deadline with the number of trailers we have. I'd hate for them to come back in May and say they can't do it and then we can't find anywhere else that can.

Yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## tdvffjohn

yes


----------



## Highlander96

tdvffjohn said:


> yes
> [snapback]70450[/snapback]​


Yes!!!!


----------



## huntr70

yes!!!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## Guest

Yes, Oh Yeah, You bettcha, Oui, Si, affirmative !!!!
















Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Outbackers Unheard From*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> YES-NO-Maybe---Nonny*--????*
> YES-NO-Maybe---Matty1*--????*
> YES-NO-Maybe---Not Yet*--????*
> YES-NO-Maybe---King of the Castle-Thor's Neighbour*--????*
> YES-NO-Maybe---Luv2rv*--????*
> YES-NO-Maybe---JMH712*--????*
> [snapback]70497[/snapback]​


Sooooo......

What are you trying to say????









Steve


----------



## camping479

Put us back on the list, we'll be there, just not sure which days yet.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Oh right Mike









Don


----------



## huntr70

Glad to have you aboard Mike!!!!

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

Yes,

And now that Mike is back in.........

*YES!!!* 

Steve


----------



## Thor

Mike - Glad you are coming.

I am working with 20 trailers to be booked at Bissell's as a starting point. 
I am hoping that everything will be nailed down in a couple of weeks.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Great News!!!!!!!!

I just received an email - They are more than happy having us stay with them.

Bissell's just confirmed a green light









I haven't got any more details than that because they are updating their booking software and once it is running the detail will be worked out.

Need to know who wishes what

What level of service (full hook-ups to dry)? If limited numbers of full hook-up who is willing to to camp without or give the Outbackers who are staying a week the priority.

I will try an keep everyone as close together as possible. I would also like to know if camping close together is more important than level of service at a camp site? (ie: I will take elect. only camping with fellow Outbackers vs Full hook-ups at a different part of the campground)

Thanks

The Rally is a Go at Bissell's


----------



## Highlander96

Thor said:


> Great News!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just received an email - They are more than happy having us stay with them.
> 
> Bissell's just confirmed a green light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got any more details than that because they are updating their booking software and once it is running the detail will be worked out.
> 
> Need to know who wishes what
> 
> What level of service (full hook-ups to dry)? If limited numbers of full hook-up who is willing to to camp without or give the Outbackers who are staying a week the priority.
> 
> I will try an keep everyone as close together as possible. I would also like to know if camping close together is more important than level of service at a camp site? (ie: I will take elect. only camping with fellow Outbackers vs Full hook-ups at a different part of the campground)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The Rally is a Go at Bissell's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]70693[/snapback]​


Thor,

Great news! Thanks for all of the hard work!









We would prefer full hook up's, if available.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thor 
Full hookup for us also

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Full hook ups,

John


----------



## Guest

Full hook-up if available, please.


----------



## SharonAG

Hi All
We are still a YES!!! And would like full hookups!!!

Sharon


----------



## huntr70

Full hook ups for us also, please.

Unless Hootbob wants to make a lot of trips with his portable tank.....









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve
I'll probably have it with just in case.
So you would been more than welcome to use it









Don


----------



## Thor

The initial info is at Bissell's and they are working on a price for me - Hopefully discounted









I should know more by next week. My thinking is that once the arrangements are made, everyone can call Bissell's to make their own reservation. I will post some sort of password that when you call Bissell's they know you are apart of the rally and get a better price.

Is everyone OK with this? Any other ideas?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Full hook-ups please. I would also like to be near everyone else. However, since we are going for the whole week, the same hemisphere would be close enough if that's the only way to have full hook-ups. 
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## matty1

We are still in the planning phases..my oncall schedule doesn't get posted for a couple of weeks still.


----------



## mom30075

Looked at the website for the campground, rates are in Canadian funds, so what is $50 Canadian compared to US?

We've dreamed about making a long road trip to Niagara, but just not sure when we can plan it, campground looks very nice


----------



## nonny

Thanks for the nudge, Hurricane Plumber. I'm sorry that I am unable to make a commitment at this time. I am undergoing further testing for a health situation. I still hope to attend.


----------



## happycamper

We are still in for the whole week at this point. Would love full hookups since it'll be a long stay.


----------



## wolfwood

Just want you guys to know that it's VERY HARD knowing that we won't/can't be there!




























Sounds like a great rally.


----------



## Thor

Nonny we all understand. Hope things will work out for you. Bissell's is a large campground...I am sure they will be able to squeeze you in at the last minute. It would be real pleasure meeting you and your family.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Don t worry Wolfwood, think of how many posts you can get while we are away









John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Don t worry Wolfwood, think of how many posts you can get while we are away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]71210[/snapback]​


Yeah, sure. There you go.







I thought I had this all figured out. KB keeps suggesting (shhhh) that there may (I empasize - MAY) be more important things than posting







(I know, I know - that sounds like trouble brewing - but its okay - its curable







) But then I started thinking maybe this was right







Yeah, more important things like - um - mods - and Rallys.







But now you - oh mighty Grasshopper - seem to be reversing that logic... I'm sooooo confused. Just where are the priorities of an Outbacker to be? Do enlighten us, Grasshopper


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don t worry Wolfwood, think of how many posts you can get while we are away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]71210[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure. There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had this all figured out. KB keeps suggesting (shhhh) that there may (I empasize - MAY) be more important things than posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, I know - that sounds like trouble brewing - but its okay - its curable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But then I started thinking maybe this was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, more important things like - um - mods - and Rallys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now you - oh mighty Grasshopper - seem to be reversing that logic... I'm sooooo confused. Just where are the priorities of an Outbacker to be? Do enlighten us, Grasshopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71226[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It's good you have the laptop to post with.......

I keep missing the best parts of the Scooby Doo reruns.....









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

If I had a laptop I might have to teach my wife to pull the trailer







so I could sit in the passenger seat.


----------



## HootBob

Good one John









Don


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> If I had a laptop I might have to teach my wife to pull the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I could sit in the passenger seat.
> [snapback]71232[/snapback]​


We have the laptop now......

just need the aircard to make it mobile.......

Nah.....that is way too out of hand!!!!

Steve


----------



## Fire44

My DW just got word from work, another medic has the last week of July and the first week in August book for vacation, and it is the only medic on her shift that can bump her.

So it is with deep regret that I must bow out of the rally.

But would someone please have a nice cold beer for me during the rally.

Have fun and post lots of pictures.

Gary


----------



## BoaterDan

So far, still going with the original plan. Just have to make the plans for the rest of the following week now.


----------



## Thor

Hi

Sorry - I will take full's but will give it up if there is limited sites to an Outbacker who is staying longer.

King of the Castle is out - They just booked a trip to England to visit family.

Thor

PS - I am working on a price break - I figure with a group this size there should be savings for all of us. Pot Luck is the 1st Sat. (Double checking) I will see if there is a group covered eating area that we can use.


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all
It has been a while, and alot has been happening in Virginia, at least in our neck of the woods.







I have a new job, and OB2B is due the 6th of Feb. I have almost got the nursery together. We are going to be there and will need full hook ups if possible, especially with the new baby. I also have messed up my back. i go in for a MRI Monday night. Like I said very busy. We are all looking forward to meeting you all and seeing hootbob and highlander again. Highlander I have a new steak soup recipe I'll have to try out on you. No complaints as yet.


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

You can do it Rob
Just give her that sweet talk









Don


----------



## luv2rv

Sorry, I haven't been back to this post in awhile... and I see things are heating up









We are planning to attend from Friday July 28th to Sunday July 30th.

Has everyone started booking? are they taking our reservations?

If so, I will book asap. Sounds like it's going to be an incredible group.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Hi

I just word back on sites.

They only have 8 site together (side by side) with full hook ups but have more if we can be split up. They can give us all fulls; however we will not be as a single group.

They do have another campground that can accomodate all of us together and it is cheaper.

http:// www.netcampingresort.com 

Please check it out and let me know what everyone wishes to do.

My vote is to stay at Bissell's - it is more expensive but has the water park and I think they can group us together is small batches throughout the campground. We will not be all together but it will be fun exploring the campground looking for Outbackers.

Thor

PS - I do not why my link does work, sorry that you have to type it manually.


----------



## Thor

Hi

I think I got the link to work on this posting

Alt Camp Site

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

I agree with you. Let's stick with Bissell's ... lot's more for the kids to do than the other place. We could even do a "Walking Tour" of the OutBacks.









BTW, we only need Electricity and Water if that helps with sites.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

I will stick with water & elect. as well.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I'll go along with everyone else

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Stay at Bissels, groups would be ok. Hey we could play musical campsites every other day!









John


----------



## Highlander96

Let's keep it where it is.....Small Groups are okay.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## BoaterDan

Is that other campground close, and would we be able to come over there and use the giant pool, etc.?

If not then I say splitting up is fine.

(I think we're going to have another run of Oubacker stickers in the Spring so everybody better order up!)


----------



## huntr70

Im for staying at Bissels......

I really would like the full hookups, and it would be OK to be in small groups.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I have not stayed at Bissell's before so I cannot comment on atmosphere; however, I did tour the park 2 years ago when we stayed at Niagara. The campground does have seasonals but extremely well kept, this place was spotless and is on rolling hills. I believe they did have a section on the north side of the campground that was strickly for seasonals but I cannot remember.

We did tour approx 8 campgrounds around Niagara and Bissell's was the best by a long shot, no other park even came close. The other campgrounds including KAO are very small and tight (alsomost to a point were your awning would touch the next trailer.) The only 2 cons for the park are that it is about 15min - 20 min drive to Niagara (The park is located in a town called Font Hill) and it was the most expensive park.

The water park they have is also open to the public so the campers must be used to different people.

But I think after your post I will try and make sure that no Outbacker is left on their own.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Everyone

I have asked for a site map with the site numbers that they have potentially reserved for us. Hopefully, I can post it tomorrow. The way things are working we shuold be able to start booking this Monday. So far no price break








but I am working on it...if I cannot get $$ off, any ideas (T-shirts, hats, discounts tickets for some attractions etc) looking for some ideas. I just find it hard to imagine that there are alot of people that book 15-20 sites at a time. Maybe Bissell's fills up anyways????? Bissell's is roughly $10/night more than any other campground but we are booking in the middle of high summer season.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I don't know
You think they would offer something with that amount in a group booking.

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Do they offer a Good Sam discount?

They may not offer a discount up front, what about the back end? Say they give us a price break on the total number of sites that are actually booked. That was there is no speculation on how many sites we may or may not take.

Just my $.02









Tim


----------



## huntr70

Get what we can get, but, I am alright with that price.(Unless they want to through in some fuel reimbursement!!!!







)

Most of the CG's we go to are in that range anyway, and don't seem to have as much included as what Bissel's does.

My .02.......

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

hurricaneplumber said:


> I am still trying to find a place to spend the rest of the week when we leave Bissells, thought about going towards Slt. St. Marie area, who knows right now, maybe spend entire week in Niagara.
> 
> kevin


That's what I'm planning to do for the rest of our trip, but ours will be the week following the ralley. I'm not sure if I'm going all the way around Lake Huron and back down through Michigan or just up a bit North from Toronto and back.

Let me know what interesting places you find. Looks so far like there's some interesting provincial parks up there.


----------



## Thor

I like the back end idea. Maybe use that $$ to supply stuff for the potluck.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

I have family in the Niagara Falls area and the one thing they said was that Bissell's is always busy and the price is usually the price.

If you can get them to budge that would be awesome and I agree put it towards the potluck.

For those looking for additional places to go ... I would suggest a trip up to Algonquin Park if you have the time. It would be a few hours drive but a very scenic one. Lots of wildlife to see (not sure about that time of year) and many rustic trading posts etc. to visit.

I think there are three campgrounds there. Lake of Two Rivers, Rock Lake and Mew Lake.

Just search Algonquin Park on the web or go to www.ontarioparks.ca

Wayne


----------



## Firefighter2104

OK after reading from page 22 where I left off I finally caught up.









Golden Mom and myself are coming and we would like full hookups and don't mine being in a small group. I am not sure what date we will arrive but maybe the 29th. I still need to get with the DW

You guys are doing a great job setting this up I know it's a lot of work.

Thank You!!









I will start looking at this site more often, just got caught up in the holidays.









Have a Great Week sunny


----------



## Thor

Glad you can make it









Bissell's aer tough when it comes to a price break. This is what I have so far..

Response from Bissell's

As for a place to have your potluck dinner, mention that to me when you book and we can arrange to give you either the barn or pavilion free of charge. They usually range in price from $100 to $125 for the day. We do have a park map on our website under park map that everyone can see. As for the cancellation policy, we require 2 weeks notice to get full deposit back less $15 administration fee.

Thor

PS - I guess $100 is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Highlander96

Thor said:


> Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bissell's aer tough when it comes to a price break. This is what I have so far..
> 
> Response from Bissell's
> 
> As for a place to have your potluck dinner, mention that to me when you book and we can arrange to give you either the barn or pavilion free of charge. They usually range in price from $100 to $125 for the day. We do have a park map on our website under park map that everyone can see. As for the cancellation policy, we require 2 weeks notice to get full deposit back less $15 administration fee.
> 
> Thor
> 
> PS - I guess $100 is better than nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72206[/snapback]​


Hey,

I fthey are a Good Sam park and you are a member, they should give an extra 10-15% off.

I guess it is worth a try.

Thanks again for all of your hard work kill.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor

A Hint for everyone south of the Border. If you save all of your receipts from Canada and stop at the border, fill out some paperwork, you can get your 7% GST $$ back. I think they end up mailing you a cheque. Most people do not know this









I have had friends do this and for small amounts of $ it is not worth it (extra time at the border and paperwork; however if you have spent alot, it maybe enough to fill your tank)









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> A Hint for everyone south of the Border. If you save all of your receipts from Canada and stop at the border, fill out some paperwork, you can get your 7% GST $$ back. I think they end up mailing you a cheque. Most people do not know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had friends do this and for small amounts of $ it is not worth it (extra time at the border and paperwork; however if you have spent alot, it maybe enough to fill your tank)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]72318[/snapback]​


Do they give receipts at the casinos now???
















Just kidding.....

That is good to know.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

luv2rv said:


> ... For those looking for additional places to go ... I would suggest a trip up to Algonquin Park if you have the time. It would be a few hours drive but a very scenic one. Lots of wildlife to see (not sure about that time of year) and many rustic trading posts etc. to visit.
> 
> I think there are three campgrounds there. Lake of Two Rivers, Rock Lake and Mew Lake.
> 
> Just search Algonquin Park on the web or go to www.ontarioparks.ca
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]72193[/snapback]​


....and stop in to visit us, 'cuz THAT's where we'll be! Algonquin for the "Rally week", followed by a weekend of dogshowing at the base of Huron, then over to Montreal for bagpiping competition (then home to sleep it off!). Hey, how 'bout a Progressive Rally starting at Niagra, then up through Canada & down thru NE ???


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> thanks for the info Thor
> 
> I have a curious question... can you all list how many people mat be attending and if any kids are going their ages.
> 
> I have counted 16 potential attenders and was wondering how many kids and such..
> 
> thanks
> 
> At this point I will have in our bus.
> Adults: Kevin & Pebbles
> Kids: Mckenna (17) and maybe a friend (16 or 17)
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]72321[/snapback]​


We are a party of 4....

kKds are DS-12 and DD-6

Not going to elaborate on the adult ages...lets just say I just turned "mid-30's" and DW is younger....

Steve
Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Me, the DW, and 2 girls ages 8 and 6


----------



## wolfwood

hurricaneplumber said:


> Hey Steve Steve,
> 
> Finally someone in my age group, I will be in August at mid-30 and the wife is well older, but I won't say that she is 7 years older, no way will I tell! Not even if you twist my arm I won't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72327[/snapback]​


BABIES!!!


----------



## HootBob

As for our party its
Me 42 DW








DD 15 DD 13 DS 9

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> DD 15
> 
> Don
> [snapback]72334[/snapback]​


Turning 16 while we're there, isn't she???


----------



## HootBob

Steve
A week before the Rally but wants to celebrate with her Outback Family

Don


----------



## Not Yet

Well, we finally worked out leave dates for this summer. I have to conduct a faculty workshop from early July through mid August so no rally for us. My leave will be in June. Maybe next time. Thanks for all the hard work and keeping me on the list despite my absence.

Jared


----------



## Thor

For us

2 adults (me in my very late 30's (as late as you can get) and DW a wee bit younger) and 3 kids (7,5,3)

Thor


----------



## matty1

still waiting for the supervisor to post the schedule...but if we make it there will be 4 of us, Me (30), wife (younger), two sons who will be 3 and 1.

I would probably want to have a spot as far away from everyone else as possible due to the fact that I have virtually no modifications done to the rig.







..oh wait, I put up some of those 3m key holders..does that count?


----------



## Highlander96

matty1 said:


> still waiting for the supervisor to post the schedule...but if we make it there will be 4 of us, Me (30), wife (younger), two sons who will be 3 and 1.
> 
> I would probably want to have a spot as far away from everyone else as possible due to the fact that I have virtually no modifications done to the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..oh wait, I put up some of those 3m key holders..does that count?
> [snapback]72493[/snapback]​


Matty1,

Key holders are a mod in my book.

Okay......I am 33, DW is younger, two girls 5 & 2.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## happycamper

Our bus will be carrying four for sure. We do get a few tag alongs sometimes so maybe there will be an extra.

Let's see August would put me at 32 so that means, well DH has a complex so I'll let you do the math he's 8 years older and that will happen in April







DS will be 3 and DD a few weeks shy of 7.

Can't wait to meet up with you all. Seems to me if there's this much chatter and humor on a website the conversation, laughter and good times should be abundant!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

We will have the usual crew: 2 adults, DS-age 12, DD-age 8. DW thinks there should be a better description for me. She says "adult" doesn't quite fit.

The dog is staying home for this trip.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Otto's staying home







who is penny going to play with.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

So Hurricane, since you started the question about the kids ages, when are we going to see the updated list with this info added to it.??????

Only kidding









John


----------



## HootBob

Ha John thats a good Idea























Don


----------



## Firefighter2104

Two @ 40 (DW is older)







and one @ 11.


----------



## Thor

I guess we are all old enough for the Casinos









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Yeah But will they lat this crew in









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

I was looking at the individual names, did not see the line dedicated to kids ages









You da man









John


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> I was leery for updating the update date, voodoo man it's the 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hootbob, you bringing the Mom-in-law with you? that would balance out the adult to kids count.
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOO it is Friday!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72648[/snapback]​


TGIF









Big Party at my House tomorrow. Mom & Dad's 40th







50+ people over and it still is a surprise









Thor

PS - Outbackers are invited


----------



## dmbcfd

John P,

I was worried about getting Otto across the border. He doesn't have a passport and I don't know the regs anyway. You could hide Penny in your pocket. Where am I going to put that furry, 70lb beast?

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Yes Kevin M I L is coming along

Thor if I had a little more notice 
I would gladly join your Party
Have a good Surprise Party
Tell them Happy 40th from all of us Outbackers

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Family ages:

DW and I both mid 30's (DW is 2 years younger) Chloe (4 1/2) and Emma (2 1/2).

Thor, congrats to your parents on the 40th. mine will celebrate theirs a few years from now.

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> John P,
> 
> I was worried about getting Otto across the border. He doesn't have a passport and I don't know the regs anyway. You could hide Penny in your pocket. Where am I going to put that furry, 70lb beast?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]72765[/snapback]​


All you need are his shot records (of course - he has to have had his shots in order to have "shot records"). We took our 2 boys over the border for dog shows last summe. Hadn't done that before and were a bit nervous about it so we had them microchipped, had all kinds of records withe us, even had the show registrations at the ready .... agents came into the RV, petted & talked to the dogs and never asked for any records. (Of course, the same agents walked past 8 orchid plants sitting in the sink and never said a word!)


----------



## Thor

Thanks everyone.

The Party was great - They were totally surprised. I made a Slide show on DVD of about 250 photos dating back to their child hood. Brought tears to my Mom, she is very emotional type person.

I think I will have a map by Mon with site numbers.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Glad to hear they were surprise
And you all had a great time.

I'm looking forward to see the map.

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

Rob I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks Wolf,
He has had all his shots. Now to find the paperwork.......

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin,

Sorry, haven't been around lately, the wife will be over 21, and I will be 40 when the time comes, and the kids will be 7 and 5. The dog, well, he is somewhere between 6 and 8 when the time comes, and I wish he only weighed 70 lbs.....

Steve,

Give the vet a call, I'm sure they will be able to print you up a record to show the dates.

See you all in July.

Tim


----------



## Thor

The Vet should have all of the records. Border crossing with a dog is no big deal, just have to make sure you have the health records in case they ask.

Thor


----------



## johnp

My wife's rat would fit in the console between the front seats.








What dog







Beside its not a real dog anyway.

John


----------



## SharonAG

Hi
Here is another to add to the update....
DH is 50ish and I will be the big 40 in May. Not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not. Looking forward to the party that I probably won't have!!! Anyway.... also might have 2 teenagers with us both girls are 17.

Can't wait!!
Sharon


----------



## Thor




----------



## Thor

Bissell's Campground Site Map










Ok it looks like we have sites E46 thru E58 and sites E73 thru E77

Our contact person had to step out of the office until this Friday and asked that we hold off calling until the end of the week.

I will Post name and number and code word by Thur.

I think it is best that we give the Outbackers staying a week 1st choice of full hook ups - What does everyone else think?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

OK Thanks for the update Thor

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

Full week = full hookup makes sense to me.

I figure since I'm not coming until the end of the week I'll end up in the redheaded stepchild section anyway.


----------



## johnp

Great job Thor

I think we may make it up mid week and try to get one of the sites from someone leaving Tues or Wend.

John


----------



## HootBob

Well I know young Hootbob will never stay dry that close to water








Can't wait till its time to go.

Don


----------



## Thor

Hi

The sites numbers I listed are all full hook-ups

I figure that we will fill up these 1st ... than we book the nearest elect. & water sites until the entire group has a site. Maybe give the Outbackers that are staying a week ... a couple of weeks or so to book the site and than the "weekenders" after that. This way if there are any full hook-ups left the "weekenders" will have a choice. Unfortunately late comers will not be able to get full hook-ups.

Everyone OK with this?

Regarding ales .... where do I begin ... no just kidding no need to worry, I think there will be more than enough to go around









Next step:

Sat's Potluck - Anyone interested in taking the lead?

Niagara Area Tourists type stuff - I know there is alot to do and organizing group activities will be a huge task; however, there are discount coupons that can be found (internet, tourist info booths etc....) Maybe a few of us can start to collect these for people who wish to go. This way everyone is on their own but get a discount on what they wish to see. My Plan is stop along the way (Tourist Rest area) and pick up dozen or so coupon books (they are usually free) for everyone to share. Good idea or not? The other idea is maybe organize a few group events like wine tasting tour etc... there is alot to do and see in Niagara Falls.

Thor


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Well I know young Hootbob will never stay dry that close to water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till its time to go.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]73518[/snapback]​


Don

I think keeping your son dry is going to be impossible. Water park in the middle of the campgroud







- Your son will be living there









ow for site seeing - Once he sees the amount of water going over the falls ..... You get wet just watching the falls (the mist is everywhere)









Thor

PS - Just leave young HootBob in a bathing suit and he will be good to go


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

How many families are staying the whole week again? I have no issue giving preference to those, but how long will Bissels be holding the sites for the group before they release them to everyone else. That is something to keep in mind.

Also, do you know if there is honeywagon service available to those that only have W/E?

Tim


----------



## Guest

Looks like just Ronnie and me for this trip. I'm older than dirt (58), and Ronnie is XXXXXX...a very nice person.









Kevin, what does the underline mean on the names?

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like you guys are well on your way to a PNW Outbackers style Mega Rally!

OK, fellow Northwesterners (Northwestites ?).... The bar has been raised!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like you guys are well on your way to a PNW Outbackers style Mega Rally!
> 
> OK, fellow Northwesterners (Northwestites ?).... The bar has been raised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]73589[/snapback]​


Hey Professor - I won't be there but I'm pretty sure that my fellow Nor'Easterners are already planning to "raise the bar".... maybe you guys on the west coast are more used to raising the glass - one at a time. Not us - we go for the whole bar! At any rate - you'll have to come up with something more creative than "raising the bar" to best a Nor'Eastern Outbacker!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Raising the bar? I thought someone was bringing a keg


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOW! And I was feeling good about the number of folks we have lined up for the southeast rally....we have some catching up to do........

Congrats on the turnout (so far).....

No matter what region, Outbackers ROCK!!


----------



## Highlander96

tdvffjohn said:


> Raising the bar? I thought someone was bringing a keg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73631[/snapback]​


John,

We can get several kegs up there. That way we don't have to tdeal with CBP......









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Alcohol and glass containers are not permitted in the pool area. Glass containers are not permitted at camp- sites at any time.wonder what this means, beer cans no bottles?????


I'm glad Guiness comes in cans.......Brilliant!


----------



## HootBob

Alcohol and glass containers are not permitted in the pool area. Glass containers are not permitted at camp- sites at any time.wonder what this means, beer cans no bottles?????

DW is not going to like that








She like drinking her Wine Coolers while camping









Don


----------



## luv2rv

Yikes, guess I better stock up on the beer bottle jackets.

Wayne


----------



## tdvffjohn

Don, she can just transfer to a glass inside the trailer.. I have the same rules at my pool in the yard. 1 broken bottle piece in the pool and you have a leak. If someone steps on a sliver you missed in the dirt from a broken bottle, well......

I like the rule.

John


----------



## HootBob

Well John I can always stock up on empty soda bottles









Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Well John I can always stock up on empty soda bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]73685[/snapback]​


"Wow Don, thats funny colored Pepsi you have there...."

I can hear it now....









Steve


----------



## HootBob

"Wow Don, thats funny colored Pepsi you have there...."
I can hear it now....









Steve

Yeah Steve but it taste better









Don


----------



## Firefighter2104

RE: Any ideas on campgrounds

I am coming from Indiana







going towards Cleveland, OH I would like to get near or just past Cleveland before I stop for the night.









Does anyone know of a good place to stop?

I will be coming up I-71 to I-271 then onto I-90.

My DW wont drive,







so I am not going to drive all 10 hours in one day. I would like to split up the day and have maybe 3 hours left for Saturday.

My the way how far is everyone driving?

My trip is 10 hours per Mapquest.


----------



## johnp

Just checked mine is 500 miles so without stops it should be uh 5 hour trip









Thats 4 tanks of gas round trip







so does slowing down really help









John


----------



## Firefighter2104

Update my trip per mapquest is 10 hours @ 586 miles.

Also we are staying until August 5th.


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> Just checked mine is 500 miles so without stops it should be uh 5 hour trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 4 tanks of gas round trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so does slowing down really help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]73716[/snapback]​


John

The really neat thing about Bissell's - only 15min fromteh casino - Put your $100 down get a 21 and you walk away with $250 - Gas is paid for in a matter of minutes









Regarding the portable pump out - I believe they have this but I will confirm. If this doesn't work just bring an extra long sewer hose and run it to HootBob's site. I have Y sewer fitting you can borrow









No glass rule - I like it. I try to camp & boat with no glass in case it breaks. I even found a great wine that comes in the tetra packs







(no drink straw)
Don - just pour your DW's cooler into one of your empty beer cans









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked mine is 500 miles so without stops it should be uh 5 hour trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 4 tanks of gas round tripÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â so does slowing down really help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]73716[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> The really neat thing about Bissell's - only 15min fromteh casino - Put your $100 down get a 21 and you walk away with $250 - Gas is paid for in a matter of minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the portable pump out - I believe they have this but I will confirm. If this doesn't work just bring an extra long sewer hose and run it to HootBob's site. I have Y sewer fitting you can borrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glass rule - I like it. I try to camp & boat with no glass in case it breaks. I even found a great wine that comes in the tetra packs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no drink straw)
> Don - just pour your DW's cooler into one of your empty beer cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]73747[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thor I do like the idea of no glass rule
no problem with it.








I'll just have to work around that little bump









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

717 miles...7 hrs it says

Have we started making reservations yet?

John


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked mine is 500 miles so without stops it should be uh 5 hour trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 4 tanks of gas round tripÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â so does slowing down really help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]73716[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> The really neat thing about Bissell's - only 15min fromteh casino - Put your $100 down get a 21 and you walk away with $250 - Gas is paid for in a matter of minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the portable pump out - I believe they have this but I will confirm. If this doesn't work just bring an extra long sewer hose and run it to HootBob's site. I have Y sewer fitting you can borrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glass rule - I like it. I try to camp & boat with no glass in case it breaks. I even found a great wine that comes in the tetra packs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no drink straw)
> Don - just pour your DW's cooler into one of your empty beer cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]73747[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thor I do like the idea of no glass rule
> no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just have to work around that little bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]73776[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Just get her one of those boxes of wine....you can tap it right out of bottom!!
















Steve


----------



## Golden Mom

"for us, 210 miles, 4-1/2 hours, plus 1-2 hour wait at border?"

Why 1-2 hour wait at the border? What is the procedure at the border and what can we expect?

We didn't allow time for this, so we may have to readjust our time schedule.

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Talk about miss reading







....445 miles.. 7 hrs driving.

With this new truck tho maybe I could go that fast









John


----------



## huntr70

Here is a thread from another forum....it gives a little insight to the area and what not to bring across the border.

Steve
Lots to see in the Niagara area. I'm a motorcoach (bus) driver and many of my tours include the Niagara Region.

Check out the Niagara Parks Commission web site.
http://www.niagaraparks.com/

Not to be missed is the Maid of the Mist boat ride..its as good as advertised and better...

The Butterfly Conservancy is facinating, a real neat experience for all.

The Skylon Tower provides an incredible view of the falls from above...but you may find it to be pricey...second choice would be the Minolta Tower.

Whirl Pool Rapids and the Spanish Aero Car. You can get a great view of the rapids free without riding the car.

Check out the Imax (Canadian invention!)theatre. There is a very interesting film on the history of the falls and stories of those who have attempted to go over the falls in various contraptions. They also have a small museum of these contraptions. Great for the kids.

Parking...in busy season leave your vehicle in the main car park and use the public transit system. The kids will love the buses and you won't have the traffic/parking hassle.

Clifton Hill dosen't turn my crank and I avoid the glitter and the typical neon lights and arcades and Ripleys etc.

Make sure you spend some time at the falls after dark to witness the lighting effects on the falls.

Sir Adam Beck generating station offers tours...which my family did last year and found very informative.

Dinner Theatre "Oh Canada Eh!" I have found most amusing and good meal as well...good Canadian humour....brush up on your Canadian Geography eh!

Marineland may be of interest. One of the longest steell roller coasters in the world is located here. There is also a new shot tower ride that offers a thrilling blast skyword and a spectacular view of the falls from above. Of course there are the various marine aquariums and shows.

You might check out the Welland Canal Lock 3 near St Catherines where you can watch lake freighters and ocean going vessels as they are "locked" around Niagara Falls as they journey from Lake Ontario to Lake Erie of vice versa.

Don't take this the wrong way but why do many Americans leave out the provinces when talking Canadian Geography?...ie Its not Toronto Canada just like its not Buffalo United States. Toronto is in Ontario and Buffalo is in New York.

You don't indidcate when you plan your visit to the province of Ontario. As you might expect the warmer weather will bring many tourists from all over the world to "The Falls" during the period from May through September.

Is electric at campgrounds same as U.S????? Not sure why the question....we run on 110-120volt and 60 cycle power just like the US and my plug looks just like yours LOL! Remember Aug 14 of 2003...yeh...we're all connected and we wer in the dark too! 
The campground will have 15amp, and maybe 30amp and 50 amp plugs just as US.

Food ...well contrary to the press and USDA our Canadian beef is quite safe (I'm a retired Ag Extension Agent). The BSE issue is an attempt to close the border to our producers and protect the US farmer...Free Trade...sure). Don't bring apples of other fruit...peaches or pears etc with you..citrus is OK as we don't grow oranges here.

Dog...make sure shots are up to date and you have a record with you. Not sure what you'll do with "Goldie" when you are touring the falls area. Certainly not a good idea to leave an animal in an enclosed vehicle or alone at the campground.

Other:

Check out Toronto...Metro Zoo, Ontario Science Centre, Paramount Canada's Wonderland.

Hamilton has an interesting steam museum.


----------



## huntr70

I just did a direction search from here on three different venues....

Mapquest- 345 miles- 6 hrs 45 min.

AAA Trip Tik- 410 miles- 6 hrs 32 min.

Yahoo Maps- 396 miles- 7 hrs 42 min.

I wonder which one is the best??









They all show different routes from my home.....

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Just a quick question regarding rates....

General Camping Rates: (2 adults, 2 children) per night--from website
Friday-Saturday: $50 Can (W/E/S site +/-$47 US)
Sunday-Thursday: $45 Can (W/E/S site +/-$43 US)
Weekly Rate: $300 Can (WES site +/-$257 US)
Add $5/day for water-electric-sewer site (W/E/S)
ADD 7% G.S.T. Tax to above Canadian rates.

It lists the Friday-Saturday: $50 Can (W/E/S site +/-$47 US)
Sunday-Thursday: $45 Can (W/E/S site +/-$43 US), but then says add $5 per day for E/W/S...????

Not that it really matters I guess...

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thanks Steve and Kevin for the price info
Now all we need now is to book it.
Then the long wait for Rally Day









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

JohnP,
Glad to see that you'll be there. Don't leave too early or you will pass me on the way.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Hi

Start calling Friday: Ask for Isabelle & mention Outbackers

An Email fronm Bissell's

That will be fine for everyone to book their own sites but please make sure that everyone calls soon because the sites with full hook-ups go very quickly, especially for July. They can call us at 1-888-236-0619. As for a place to have your potluck dinner, mention that to me when you book and we can arrange to give you either the barn or pavilion free of charge. They usually range in price from $100 to $125 for the day. We do have a park map on our website under park map that everyone can see. As for the cancellation policy, we require 2 weeks notice to get full deposit back less $15 administration fee.

Thanks!
Isabelle
Thor

PS - I will wait until the the Outbackers that are staying a week have made reservations.


----------



## HootBob

Thanks Thor
I will be giving her a call sometime today.

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Thor said:


> Bissell's Campground Site Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it looks like we have sites E46 thru E58 and sites E73 thru E77
> 
> Our contact person had to step out of the office until this Friday and asked that we hold off calling until the end of the week.
> 
> I will Post name and number and code word by Thur.
> 
> I think it is best that we give the Outbackers staying a week 1st choice of full hook ups - What does everyone else think?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]73414[/snapback]​


I just booked and Isabelle gave me site E94. She told me that she was moving the group up on to that road. Where did everyone else end up????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## happycamper

Happycampers are booked on sit E57 sat to sat . How many more months is it till July? Can't wait!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Done, site 52

























John


----------



## Fire44

I have got to stop reading this topic.....

I really wanted to go






























Gary


----------



## Golden Mom

We are booked! Site 50


----------



## huntr70

Just called...

we are in site 48.

Can't wait!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

We are set we'll be in site 49

Don


----------



## johnp

Thor 
Go ahead and book a full hookup site if your leaving Wendsday I will call and request your site and take it from Wendsday to Sunday.(if its a good site







)

John


----------



## Thor

John

I will call Mon. and book. I should book for a week and get the rate. Than you and I can split it ... it should save us both a few $$$

Thor


----------



## LILLUKIE

Made the reservation this morning, We will be on site #93 (I think) in the Pete's Point area with w/e. Can't wait See ya there.


----------



## HootBob

Kevin
That little lad is wearing his swimming suit all week long








Then I can hang them on the rail on the slide out









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, I will call in tomorrow. I was waiting for all the full week folks to get a space, but if things are filling up fast, and they are keeping us separate anyway, I will go ahead and call.

Maybe since we are leaving the same day, we will be near each other.. I'll have to bring my Trashers stuff!

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom

Okay, I have a silly question: 
In the campgrounds rules: #25. It states: 
._ It is illegal to dump grey water or sewage out on the ground. Please use the sewer connection. If no hook-up on site, you may use our Dump Station. It is also illegal to use holding tank chemicals. Please use an environmental alternative. See office for details_

If you don't use chemicals, what's is the alternative?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I would check with the folks when you call in to reserve, but I would guess that means you need to use the formaldehyde free stuff, like Envirochem or something similar. Of course, double checking is the preferred route, as I could be guessing wrong.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Don

You couldn't get young HootBob any closer to the water park?









I will call Mon and make my reservation - Are all the week long campers booked?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
But he's staying with you isn't he









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Only if our dog can stay with you









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just tried calling, but got an answering machine. Anyone know if they are closed on Sunday's in the off season? I will try again tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom

When I called on Friday.....I got an answering machine too.
I left a message and they returned my call within 15 minutes.


----------



## dmbcfd

I tried Saturday, left a message. Haven't heard from them, yet. I'll call them again tomorrow. Probably taking weekends off during the winter.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, that just sounds like sour grapes to me.

UHL Standings

and as far as the somewhat clear, light transmitting stuff that you call beer is concerned, I think it is more like water that has had a wee bit o' Guiness poured into it to slightly shade the color.

In all seriousness though, I have a few favorite porters that some light may be able to transmit through, sort of like the really dark tinting you put on your windows.

Tim


----------



## Guest

Just talked to Isabelle, have site 47 for Jul 28th to Aug 5th. Can't wait.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just spoke to Isabelle, I'm all set, but she didn't have a site# for me yet, said it will be on the mailed confirmation.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I asked for a site#, and she said it will be on the confirmation in the snail mail. I guess I will have to wait.









I'll pack my trashers flag anyway!









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Wow Tim
Thats a bummer
I wonder why they gave every one else a site #
That's strange.

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Got my reservation today also. I didn't think to ask for a site number until after I hung up. I assume it will be on the confirmation in the mail, too.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey Steve, you don't think they heard about us, and decided to keep us separate from the rest of the campground do you????









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Obviously someone told them to read the site









John


----------



## HootBob

Tim 
I thought they did away with segregation









Don


----------



## Highlander96

It looks like we are going to be all alone on the north end. Lillukie is not coming in until the end of the week. We are leaving on Tuesday.

I am still trying to figure out how we got segregated. It appeared that there were enough sites in the two sections that were mentioned. I guess Isabelle didn't like me.

Such is life..........







I guess I'll have to walk a little more.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor

I booked today - Site #101 - Decided to stay for the week if DW vacation request gets approved.

Good news - We are all going to get full service







Isabelle informed me today that they are putting new sewer service in to all of their sites (Digging starts this week). The warm weather is the reason for it. This should help fill in the gaps.

Tim - Did you speak with Isabelle?

Once we are all booked and at least have a site number, than I will call her to group us together based on the fact more sewer sites are now ready.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sure did. ehh.

Maybe I caught them at a particularly busy time, or maybe she had the same idea you did after the upgrade of all the site became evident, and didn't have a site for me yet 
'cause she didn't know where she was going to put me yet......

I let everyone know when I get the confirmation.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

WOW Thor
They really put you way up there








I'll keep an eye out on the snail mail.

Don


----------



## Highlander96

Thor,

I did speak with Isabelle.......It really does not matter where they put us. I can walk I was just joking about them knowing I was a rowdy!!!!!!!!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not as together as we hoped.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, you forgot to put Steve (dmbcfd) down as an un-know location too. He is probably with me.

Tim (CT) (not to be confused with Tim (MD))


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Glad to help.

Tim (CT)


----------



## camping479

Left a message yesterday, waiting for the callback.

Mike


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> I better stock up on cold beverages, it looks as if I will be the resting point between Uptown and Downtown travellers.
> 
> [snapback]74950[/snapback]​


See, there was a REASON for that....

We requested you to be in the middle....for a refill stop!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Just what IS legal to take into Canada??

Will I have to purchase my Captain Morgan up there???

Steve


----------



## camping479

Reservations are made, we'll be there from the 28th to the 1st and we're right next to hatcityhosehauler wherever he is.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96

camping479 said:


> Reservations are made, we'll be there from the 28th to the 1st and we're right next to hatcityhosehauler wherever he is.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]75066[/snapback]​


Mike,

You will be there the same time we are. I wonder if they are going to put you up north with us.

?????

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm going to make the reservation in the next couple of days.

Given that they seem to be spreading us out a bit, is there still really any need for us part-timers to "save" the full hookup sites for the full-weekers? I'm not sure I'm really seeing that it's mattering a whole lot that we're part of a group anyway.


----------



## HootBob

Hey kevin
You better stock up








Because you're not just a rest stop
You may just be the PARTY SITE









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

If we identify Tim(CT) and Tim(MD), how many Steve's do we have? I lost track a while back. I'm Steve(MA). It looks like Jersey Mike, Tim(CT) and Steve(MA) may be the three amigos (or Stooges?) again with sites next to each other.

Steve(MA)


----------



## HootBob

There is also a Steve(PA.)

All right Kevin you the man
If we get too rowdy we can run away uptown or downtown
I'm going to start stocking up on kiln dry wood









Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> There is also a Steve(PA.)
> 
> [snapback]75123[/snapback]​


 action That would be me!! action

Steve(Pa)


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> PARTY!!!!at the "Rest Stop"
> 
> Better bring more wood, Thor and his beautiful bride sure like to stay up late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually that was a lot of fun)
> 
> There it is, I will sponser a night of entertainment at the Plumbers site, you know the one in the middle surrounded by non-Outbacks!--yeah that site.
> [snapback]75111[/snapback]​


Kevin - In Canada you will be in a different time zone ... it is not late for us. Oh ya, I will bring some fire wood so you will not have to burn your levelling blocks







Maybe you should ... it will than becaome an Outbacker tradition.









Site #96 is open as well - Why don't you move on down to my neck of the woods.

Don - I requested the back corner in order to make sure I stay dry







Knowing how wet young HootBob can get in a puddle....he will surely soak the entire campground being beside a water park









Steve - You can bring everything and anything into Canada ... just don't get caught







A few things are big no no's when crossing the border

1 - Firearms
2 - Weapons of any kind
3 - Drugs

Border crossing between US/Canada is easy and usually only takes a minute once you are at the window. A couple things I learned to help with crossing the border

1 - Have ID ready
2 - Do not wear sunglasses
3 - Answers short and sweet
4 - Friendly and polite

Make sure you stock up on beer, wine, coolers and smokes before entering Canada. It is expensive compared to the States $38 / case of beer (24) Discounted brand $25/case (24)

On the bright side it is legal to smoke a Cuban cigar in Canada.

Thor


----------



## SharonAG

Hi All
I finally got my reservations!! I just hope that you all can make it up to my place after stopping at Kevin's. I'm way up north at site 97. Must be Isabelle knew that hubby and I need to get out and walk more. We are arriving on the 28th and leaving on the 2nd. 
Have a great day
Sharon action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I'm way up north at site 97.


Ok, I'm beginning to get a complex....maybe Isabelle doesn't like Mike, Steve(MA), and me (CT).

Oh well, at least the is a chance we will all be together in the unknown....









Tim (CT)


----------



## camping479

Kevin,

You can update us to arriving Friday, departing tuesday, not sure of the site, it's over by hatcity and dmbcfd.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ok, curiosity got me so I had to count it. Hurricaneplumber has posted 61 times on this topic. Can only imagine how much "fun" it is keeping up with the current changes.

Thanks









John


----------



## tdvffjohn

For a group that was trying to be together, does anyone have any idea why we are so spread out? seasonals? Not complaining just curious.

John


----------



## wingnut

Hey Y'all

We got our call back from miss Isabell, we are on site 98. It looks like a lot of us a migrating north.


----------



## Thor

Well it is starting to look like Pete's Point is going to be Outbackers' Point.









Yes, I will have plenty of cold Canadian beverage on hand. Kevin, what type of Sleeman's do you prefer:

Lager
Ale
Honey Brown
Clear
Draft
Light
or my favorite "free"









I am also glad you are my neighbour - This time you can spend sat night infront of our Outback until 4:00am Canadain time







They alway put the partiers in the back???







I wonder why









I forgot to mention I have site 101 for the week.

As for moving around, Bissell's is pretty good about it. They are converting alot of sites to full hooks-ups before the camping season starts.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Wingnut

I am glad you can join the Party? Kevin will have an ample supply of cold beverages for us during the hot July summer days.

I can taste them already.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

They alway put the partiers in the back???







I wonder why









Thor are you sure they didn't hear about your dog running loose









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Kevin, I actually started at the beginning and counted them up. Took 5 min. With the constant upgrading, I was curious.

I might have to bring a bike or learn to walk a lot with everyone so spread out.

John


----------



## camping479

Bella will be there, 50 lbs of exuberance

Mike


----------



## johnp

Ok Kevin it looks like you better keep your site clean Isabelle gave us site 102 Wend. to Sunday.

Ok I got four maybe five trips booked. I want spring to come sunny

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

John, I want spring to come also. All these reservation making and the trailer is covered









We have

Otter Lake in May
My Aunts house in Sarasota FL July 8 and 9
Just made Ft Wilderness July 10 to 16
Niagra Falls July 28 to Aug 3
Carlisle Pa for truck show Aug 4 to 6

and Steve wants a fall rally









John


----------



## Thor

HP

The green label stuff is the lager and the red label stuff is the ale, gold is honey brown.

I know what to do ...... I will bring them all ... no such thing as a bad beer









Well our dog now has a stronger collar and she actually starting to listen to me







..but I still think she has selective hearing









Maybe i should sit on my bike and let the dog pull me around the campground ...saves the walking...I am getting old or just lazy?









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> HP
> Maybe i should sit on my bike and let the dog pull me around the campground ...saves the walking...I am getting old or just lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]75670[/snapback]​


Thor you're not old so maybe it's the other one








I couldn't resist that one









Don


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Carlisle Pa for truck show Aug 4 to 6
> 
> John
> [snapback]75581[/snapback]​


I'll be in Carlisle in May....forget which dates though.

We are staying at Pinch Pond CG.

First time there, so we'll see how it is.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Steve, I usually go to the Carlisle fairgrounds for the spring and fall flea market, and the truck show. If I can I also attend the GM and Chysler shows. The campground I went to have now gone the way of the hotels. He raised the rates on show wekends 3.00 a night and a two night minimum. So instead of pulling the trailer for a nights stay, I will be making it a one day trip..His loss.

John


----------



## happycamper

Hey hurricane I'm with you

Hopin' some of the no number group is in that black hole Between us and "HOOT". We're thinking maybe everyone's afraid of the newbies from PA.








I told the DH he should shower more often!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan

Ooh, karaoke on Saturday August 13. This could get interesting.

http://www.bissellshideaway.com/images/calendars/august.jpg


----------



## tdvffjohn

W'ell be gone


----------



## huntr70

BoaterDan said:


> Ooh, karaoke on Saturday August 13. This could get interesting.
> 
> http://www.bissellshideaway.com/images/calendars/august.jpg
> [snapback]75856[/snapback]​


Thats the 2005 calender....and its the weekend after everyone leaves!!

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

Some of us will be there through the second Saturday.









I'm looking for suggestions on where to go on Sunday. I was thinking of the Parry Sound area, but the Owen Sound/Port Elgin direction keeps me a little closer to home. I really wanted to get to the wilderness/gorge kind of feeling.

Any recommendations?

And hurricane plumber, you going to Port Elgin, or Elgin after the Bissel's party?


----------



## huntr70

BoaterDan said:


> Some of us will be there through the second Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on where to go on Sunday. I was thinking of the Parry Sound area, but the Owen Sound/Port Elgin direction keeps me a little closer to home. I really wanted to get to the wilderness/gorge kind of feeling.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> And hurricane plumber, you going to Port Elgin, or Elgin after the Bissel's party?
> [snapback]75864[/snapback]​


I'm leaving the second Saturday...but it is August 5th.....July 29- Aug 5.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, the mailman has come and gone, and no confirmation yet, so I still don't know where we are at. Update next week.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Kevin 
You have until I pull in to stay for the week just tell them to bump me somewhere else I'm not fussy. I've already had the site next to Thor before and you can have it I have never had such noisy campers next to me














Just kiddin Thor.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

You have to remember, it is being mailed from another country


----------



## johnp

Kevin 
Any ideas on how to get into that site I hope that map really isn't to scale.

John


----------



## HootBob

happycamper said:


> Hey hurricane I'm with you
> 
> Hopin' some of the no number group is in that black hole Between us and "HOOT". We're thinking maybe everyone's afraid of the newbies from PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told the DH he should shower more often!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75838[/snapback]​


Sorry happycamper
with over 2300 post and attended 4 Rallies last year
Me No Newbie any more
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats right Hoot has over 2300 posts and half are birthday wishes


----------



## Firefighter2104

Does anyone know if you can fish at the lake







and if so do you need a license.

If I have to have a Canada license I think I will dream I am fishing instead.







I hate to spend money on those day passes.

I hope I not the only non drinking person coming to this rally I may feel left out.


----------



## happycamper

HootBob said:


> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hurricane I'm with you
> 
> Hopin' some of the no number group is in that black hole Between us and "HOOT". We're thinking maybe everyone's afraid of the newbies from PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> I told the DH he should shower more often!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75838[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry happycamper
> with over 2300 post and attended 4 Rallies last year
> Me No Newbie any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75924[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

HootBob, I do not think that Steph intended on calling you a newbie. 









WE are the newbies from PA. It seems that nobody wants to park their Outback next to site 57.









Jim


----------



## HootBob

Jim 
You aren't a newbie 
You are a Outbacker









And Kevin I'll bring as much as I can haul.
I ready for a long nighter









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Tim, Mike, and I won't unhook the Outbacks. We'll be nomads, roaming from site to site. We'll be at the mercy of those fortunate enough to have assigned sites. I'm writing a sign on a piece of cardboard "Will work for a parking spot".

Someone please call "Campsites for Humanity" and ask for help.

Steve


----------



## camping479

Steve, looks like you and I will be the ones with the least capable trucks, I don't know if we'll be able to follow where Tim will be going with that new diesel excursion of his.

Mike


----------



## johnp

Steve
The reason I'm not leaving my house until Wendsday is to give you a 5 day headstart. And to deliver any parts you might need to get home









John


----------



## camping479

> The reason I'm not leaving my house until Wendsday is to give you a 5 day headstart. And to deliver any parts you might need to get home


Don't forget an extra case of Castrol, you know, the stuff for engines with more than 75k miles on them

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Firefighter2104 said:


> Does anyone know if you can fish at the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if so do you need a license.
> 
> If I have to have a Canada license I think I will dream I am fishing instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to spend money on those day passes.
> 
> I hope I not the only non drinking person coming to this rally I may feel left out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76019[/snapback]​


Good question Bill
I look at their web site but don't find anything on it
My rods go with where ever I go
I'm sure Thor or Hp will know the answer to that

Don


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> Steve, looks like you and I will be the ones with the least capable trucksMike
> [snapback]75958[/snapback]​


Wow..

Will I win a prize for the oldest truck??

So far I haven't seen anything older than my '98 Dodge....









It probably has a lot less miles than some of yours though.

Steve(PA)


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> JohnP,
> 
> Now that you mention it, by Tuesday I will probably be tired of being behind You Know Who!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â The last Canada trip I awoke in the morning and he had moved campsites, gotta watch that guy he is sneaky.....
> 
> BD,
> 
> I am going to Elgin, Ontario, north of Gananaque, on the Rideau Waterway, close to Westport ans Smith's Falls area. (middle of nowhere).
> 
> Isabelle told me when I got my site moved that my confirmation was already sent out, I wonder if that was by Pony Express????
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]75912[/snapback]​


Kevin

You have some trip ahead of you. Niagara Falls to Toronto is 2hrs to 2.5 hrs. Toronto to Kingston is 3hrs and the Ganny is another .5hrs from there. Smith Falls is north of Kingston. The whole Kingston area is beautiful.

If anyone is going to drive around the lake - do not forget to stop at my house.

Port Elgin & the Bruce area is beautiful but a good drive from Niagara area.

Something closer would be:

Bayfield, Goderich, Grand Bend - all on lake Huron
Elora, Fergus, Emira all near Guelph (home of Sleemans) are a bit closer

If you are looking for Wilderness - anywhere north of hwy #7

The 1st sat after the potluck Bissell's is having a "barn" dance.

JP - I suggest that you nail your campsite down - I just might swap during the night









Thor


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, looks like you and I will be the ones with the least capable trucksMike
> [snapback]75958[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..
> 
> Will I win a prize for the oldest truck??
> 
> So far I haven't seen anything older than my '98 Dodge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably has a lot less miles than some of yours though.
> 
> Steve(PA)
> [snapback]76050[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Steve
Maybe I should have kept my last truck
88 chevy silverado extended cab 4x4 w/ 120,000 miles on it









Don


----------



## Thor

My 66 Mustang - Rolled 400,000 miles on last summer. Now if it only could tow the Outback.









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Don,

My last truck wouldn't have pulled the OB....

It did ok with a double axle snowmobile trailer, but the OB would have been a no no.

It was a 1991 Chevy S-10 ext cab with a 4 inch lift kit and 33 inch tires.

Somehow I think I would've had some issues with the OB









Steve

Maybe I should've put this under the TV forum so we don't hijack the thread...


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> Don,
> 
> My last truck wouldn't have pulled the OB....
> 
> It did ok with a double axle snowmobile trailer, but the OB would have been a no no.
> 
> It was a 1991 Chevy S-10 ext cab with a 4 inch lift kit and 33 inch tires.
> 
> Somehow I think I would've had some issues with the OB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> Maybe I should've put this under the TV forum so we don't hijack the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76061[/snapback]​












Thor


----------



## huntr70

[quote name='Firefighter2104' date='Jan 27 2006, 07:13 PM']Does anyone know if you can fish at the lake







and if so do you need a license.

If it is a private lake, you shouldn't need a license....

Oh, wait.....we ARE talking about Canada here....
















Steve


----------



## HootBob

Yeah mine las one had a little trouble with the 21RS
That's why I went with the Armada for the Disney trip in 04

Don


----------



## Thor

Lots of questions regarding Fishing Licenses.

I believe you need a license anywhere in Ontario to be able to fish. The best thing I can suggest is that you stop at the info building right after you cross the border.

Things to pick up there.

Ontario road map (they should be free)
Niagara Falls Area Stuff (Coupons for attractions - you can save a few $$)
Niagara Falls local map
Niagara On The Lake Info (very cute little town just 10min away)
Fishing Info - If they do not sell licenses they will no where to get them.

I know any sporting goods store around my area sells with, but you have to wait to get them in the mail.

All I know is that I have mine







- Just borrowed it









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thanks Kevin
I will get mine for June also

That's good I'll bring some wood ,beer chair and myself








Don


----------



## huntr70

I'm thinking you shouldn't need any license to fish in the pond at the CG...

I am not sure about the Canadian regs, but here, most private, stocked ponds at CG's are not under the fishing regs.
























I'm thinking an email to Bissel's is in order to clarify.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve
I have already E-mailed them about that question








I'll let you know what I find out.

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

All right, I'm in.

Arriving 8/3 leaving 8/6 (three nights)

Site #95, in the uppity section.









We've got four kids who at that time will be 10, 9, 7, 3


----------



## HootBob

OK
Fishermen out there
I just got an E-mail back from Bissell's

" No you do not need a license to fish in our pond"
Thanks

So there you have it straight from the horses mouth

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> OK
> Fishermen out there
> I just got an E-mail back from Bissell's
> 
> " No you do not need a license to fish in our pond"
> Thanks
> 
> So there you have it straight from the horses mouth
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76212[/snapback]​


SWEET!!!









Steve


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I just noticed your avatar - burning levelling blocks









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Kevin
We'll make sure you don't have to burn your leveling blocks this time around









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Kevin
> We'll make sure you don't have to burn your leveling blocks this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]76249[/snapback]​


Don - Kevin will have to burn at least a levelling block - It is now an Outbacker tradition.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

And another Outbackers gets a site# at reservation time. Now I really am getting a complex.









Still nothing in the mail, but the charge made it to my credit card.....









Tim


----------



## Thor

Tim

I received confimration via mail including a Bissell's campground guide. Do you want me to email Bissell's and ask want is going on?

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> I received confimration via mail including a Bissell's campground guide. Do you want me to email Bissell's and ask want is going on?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]76406[/snapback]​


 They told me they would send a confirmation and guide also, but haven't seen anything yet.

I would guess its just the snail mail.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, I don't think that's necessary. I will give it another week, and if I don't receive in the mail by then, I will give them another call. If the Canadian mail service is anything like the US Postal Service, or UPS for that matter, I should get it in the next week.

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan

hatcityhosehauler said:


> And another Outbackers gets a site# at reservation time. Now I really am getting a complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing in the mail, but the charge made it to my credit card.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]76265[/snapback]​


Well, I did have to ask.


----------



## HootBob

I wonder if they are waiting to see just how many are attending
And if they will regroup all of us together once they know exact amount of people









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> I wonder if they are waiting to see just how many are attending
> And if they will regroup all of us together once they know exact amount of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]76489[/snapback]​


Don

I already have the email ready to go. I figure I will give it another week or so. They are in the middle of adding full service to alot more sites. (It is all weather dependent.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

Ok! I'm getting worried. HootBob (Don) is directly behind me. 
What do I need to know?


----------



## wolfwood

Golden Mom said:


> Ok! I'm getting worried. HootBob (Don) is directly behind me.
> What do I need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76564[/snapback]​


As I understand it, its actually YOUNG HootBob you need to watch for. Open no doors to wet strangers. Now - if it was Moosegut behind you, I'd think you might have more to worry about! At least if the Oreos are visible...


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> Golden Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!Â I'm getting worried.Â HootBob (Don)Â is directly behind me.
> What do I need to know?Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76564[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, its actually YOUNG HootBob you need to watch for. Open no doors to wet strangers. Now - if it was Moosegut behind you, I'd think you might have more to worry about! At least if the Oreos are visible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76568[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We'll keep BOTH of them entertained with ELFudge......









Steve


----------



## johnp

I remember a lot of little glowstick kids at Cooperstown last year. In the trees too.

John


----------



## dmbcfd

*WILL WORK FOR A PARKING SPACE..........AND MOTOR OIL*

Steve


----------



## HootBob

OK 
GM nothing to worry about
Young HootBob will be staying at HP's camper
So between Thor and HP the rest of us will be fine









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> WILL WORK FOR A PARKING SPACE..........AND MOTOR OIL


Look at the bright side, at least that 5.4L doesn't take 15 qts of the stuff.....







But it has 560 lb-ft of torque at 2000 rpm and gets 12 mpg towing.....







, and it's only $30 more a month (and 2 1/2 years) then what I was paying for the Av.

Tim


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> OK
> GM nothing to worry about
> Young HootBob will be staying at HP's camper
> So between Thor and HP the rest of us will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]76586[/snapback]​


GM

I do not know what is more fun .... a soaking wet young HootBob with glowsticks or a dog that breaks its collar and goes verticle infront of the park ranger
















Thor


----------



## HootBob

I don't know Thor they are pretty even there









Don


----------



## matty1

The DW is calling today to get a spot for the week, hopefully there is still something left. So, which one of you Outback OCD types should we avoid being next to? JUST KIDDING


----------



## tdvffjohn

You have a couple of choices. You can pick the...Wet kid area, the oreos and milk area, the glow stick section or the campfire with the ale area. See ya there









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I would avoid being next to Tim, ohhhh wait he doesn't even have a site yet???


Kevin, are you still upset over that 6-1 victory of Danbury over Elmira on Saturday night?


----------



## huntr70

I just got the confo and brochure in the snail mail today.

The rest of you guys should get it soon too.

Steve


----------



## LILLUKIE

Got the confimation today and My siter # is 94 on the letter. thought it was 93 maybe I heard wrong. But we are in and can not wait to go.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I got my confirmation in the mail today, I finally have a site#, only it appears to also be occupied by Boater Dan. Well, maybe E95 up in Petes Point is a really big site.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tim, you have yourself leaving on the first, Boaterdan is arriving on the third.


----------



## Highlander96

We are booked Friday thru Tuesday on 94. I guess Lillukie is coming in right behind us.

Should be a lot of fun!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Got my confirmation in the mail today also
So it's in writing E-49









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Got the confirmation in the mail today. Site # E74. What a relief! Too bad Tim and I aren't closer. Good thing Kevin moved!







Isn't anyone near me?









Anyone?

Anyone?

Hello?

I'm lonely already.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Chat room now


----------



## camping479

Got confirmation today, E96

Mike


----------



## Guest

Got the snail mail confirmation today. Still site E47. BTW. thanks Kevin. Keeping up that list/map looks like a full time job!!

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## matty1

DW called today! We are on site 103. Arriving Jul 28 and departing Aug 4.


----------



## wolfwood

Look out Outbackers - here comes the *First* FirstFirst

*ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC OUTBACKER RALLY!* 

sure wish we could be there....but, hey, what's it become if another N'Eastern Outbacker is having a Micro Macro Rallly at the same time but in another country (ok - while drinking beer)?.


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I got my confirmation in the mail today, I finally have a site#, only it appears to also be occupied by Boater Dan. Well, maybe E95 up in Petes Point is a really big site.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]76819[/snapback]​


Tim, I am glad you can join us - I did not know you were from old money. Our campsites include golf carts as a perk.









Thor


----------



## Firefighter2104

HootBob said:


> OK
> Fishermen out there
> I just got an E-mail back from Bissell's
> 
> " No you do not need a license to fish in our pond"
> Thanks
> 
> So there you have it straight from the horses mouth
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76212[/snapback]​


Best news I heard all day.







Thanks Don for checking it out.

Also I will bring my beer to the campfire it will just have some roots in it.


----------



## HootBob

No problem Bill









Man Thor , All I get is a wet kid
















Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I did not know you were from old money.


Neither did I.....









Kevin, it still looks like you have Mike, Steve and I on the NO SITE # List. No problem, we know where we are.









Mike, looks like we're neighbors.









Steve, we'll just have to make sure that each of us has ample provisions to rehab the family making the long trek to visit....









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Look again Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I admit, the list shows the proper sites, but the map still shows us in limbo.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, it worked that time, now all you need to do is put in Steve's site of E47.

Just kidding. I know that there is an awful lot of work in that map, and your efforts are truely appreciated.

Tim


----------



## wingnut

Where is this map?


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Call to Reserve Your Own Site*: Can call at 1-888-236-0619. *Ask for Isabelle *& mention Outbackers
> 
> As for the cancellation policy, we require 2 weeks notice to get full deposit back less $15 administration fee.
> 
> Campground- *Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information*
> 
> *Adults:*(including Big kids)
> Total=33
> *Kids (by age): *17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3 = 34
> 
> _*****List Updated Monday 01-30-2006 , 13:30*****_
> *Arriving Friday July 28th:*
> Site ???---dmbcfd**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 47---Sensai**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn**** Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 101---Thor**** Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 97---SharonAG**** Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st. heading to Elgin, Ontario
> Site ???---camping479**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> ----*Luv2rv* **** Departing Sun. July 30th
> 
> *Arriving Saturday July 29th:*
> Site 49---hootbob**** Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 94---highlander96**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 57---happycamper**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site ???---hatcityhosehauler**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 98---wingnut**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> ----*johnp2000***** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 93 or Site 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you're not with the "Three Amigos" Group??---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> Site ???---*Matty1***** Arriving ???? Departing ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76405[/snapback]​


Here it is again...........

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

74.....47....whats the difference....wait I know....27.

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> By the way a cold brew does not include Guiness


You mean they make different beers?

Seriously though, you are right, Guiness is about the only beer that is good up to about 48 degrees F.

I'll have to see what we can do about that.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

I have been so, so lonely thinking about my solitary site #74.

So, so, so lonely.









I really needed to hear a friendly voice.

A friendly voice with a Canadian accent, eh?

So I called my new best friend, Isabelle.









Sorry, Kevin, I just got off the phone with her and I am now in site #104 for the same dates.









Now I'm not so lonely. action

Steve


----------



## Highlander96

hurricaneplumber said:


> Steve--thanks for making a mess of my new map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man of man I sure hope some cold brews hit my site for all of this work, or at least some new levelling blocks to throw on the fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love goshing you boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a great trip I can see already.
> 
> Are we all updated now??????? Are you all ready to camp?? I sure am, I am so ready right now, that would be right now!!
> 
> *Call to Reserve Your Own Site*: Can call at 1-888-236-0619. *Ask for Isabelle *& mention Outbackers
> 
> As for the cancellation policy, we require 2 weeks notice to get full deposit back less $15 administration fee.
> 
> Campground- *Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information*
> 
> *Adults:*(including Big kids)
> Total=33
> *Kids (by age): *17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3 = 34
> 
> _*****List Updated Tuesday 01-31-2006 , 20:30*****_
> *Arriving Friday July 28th:*
> Site 104---dmbcfd**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 47---Sensai**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn**** Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 101---Thor**** Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 97---SharonAG**** Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st. heading to Elgin, Ontario
> Site 96---camping479**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1**** Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> ----*Luv2rv* **** Departing Sun. July 30th
> 
> *Arriving Saturday July 29th:*
> Site 49---hootbob**** Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 94---highlander96**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 57---happycamper**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler**** Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 98---wingnut**** Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 102---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 93 or Site 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]77313[/snapback]​


Kevin,

Would you be so kind as to change the Highlander96 crew's arrival date to 7/28 and our departure date to 8/1.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan

So now we have a clear case of the norther yankees vs the southern rebs, eh?







I'm not sure we can associate with them folks from the "other side of the pool."

Er, is this map even oriented north up?


----------



## wingnut

Well I'm sure this just an oversight, but we are not on the map either. We are on site98. I guess we will be "incognito?"







Didn't have a dictionary close







Maybe you just didn't want all the yankees to know a true southern ******* would be in their midst.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

See Kevin, it's not just me!









The other Tim


----------



## johnp

Tim

No wonder you bought a diesel looking a your camping schedule your going to be putting on a ton of miles this summer.

Have fun

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

And thats not even counting the imprompto weekend, or mid week trip here and there that we always end up making.

Tim


----------



## Thor

It looks like everyone is moving north - The party is growing









Don-I just called Isabelle, they have a new campsite that just opened up; Site #170. It is on the island in Emil's Lake.

I took the liberty to tell her that you would want this site; Great fishing and young HootBob couldn't ask for a better spot
















Thor


----------



## HootBob

You would just to see him around more water









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, mechanical engineer's can get pretty touchy....









Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> ......or it maybe 6.0 PSD jealously!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

If you look around, you might find a used Ex at the right price. I payed 34,100 for this one, it is an '04 with 22800 miles when I took delivery. So far, I like it alot. I found it purely by chance, drove it, took the wife back the next day, and I think she liked it more then I did. We talked about it over the weekend, I drove it again on the following Monday, (and swung by the local stone yard for a trip across the scales), and on Wednesday I made an offer, negotiated more on Thursday, finalized on Friday, closed the loan on Saturday at our bank, (beat the dealers rate by 0.37%) took delivery on Monday evening.

The sun is shining today, so I will get some pic's and post them in the gallery.









Tim


----------



## Golden Mom

No confirmation for us yet








Must take longer for us southern folks!

BTW Thor: Is there an official site of things you can and can't bring into Canada?
Thanks!


----------



## camping479

> I keep trying but to no avail. It just kills me to see other people getting one, must be I'm not selling the concept to her good enough


Why does it matter?????









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

And don't forget the return trip

US Customs - Know Before You Travel

From what I can determine, the pet rules are similar to Canada's, in that you must have documentation of current rabies vaccine.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Re-entry rules
> 
> Site with lots of travel info
> 
> Going to Canada info
> 
> Dog Importation Rules
> 
> *GST Refund information*
> *Eligible Short-Term Accommodation*
> You can claim a refund on short-term accommodation (e.g. hotels, motels, resorts, bed and breakfasts, hostels, and *camping*) if both of the following conditions apply to you:
> 
> Each accommodation unit was provided to you for less than one month of continuous occupancy; and
> Each receipt shows the number of nights of accommodation in each unit of a lodging establishment made available to you.
> You do not need a minimum of $50 CAN on each accommodation receipt to be eligible to claim a refund.
> 
> *Camping*
> You can claim a GST/HST refund for a campsite that you rented for less than one month of continuous occupancy. Camping accommodation means a campsite at a recreational trailer park or campground and includes: water, electricity, waste disposal services, and charges for hook-ups when supplied with the campsite.
> 
> Quick Calculation Option
> The Quick Calculation Option is an alternative method to calculate a claim on short-term accommodation (e.g. hotels, motels, resorts, bed and breakfasts, hostels, and camping).
> 
> Whether you apply for a refund of tax paid on short-term accommodation only, or on a tour package that includes accommodation, you may claim a flat rate of $5 per room per night (not per person) to a maximum of $75 per application for short-term accommodation.
> 
> *For camping accommodations*, you may claim a flat rate of $1 for each night the campsite was made available to you, up to a maximum of $75 per application.
> 
> To be eligible to use this option, you must send us the original receipts on which you were charged GST/HST. If you choose the quick calculation option, you have to use it consistently throughout your claim.
> [snapback]77483[/snapback]​


GM

What Kevin said









Thor


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I am not sure if you are loyal to Ford.... Check out the GM 07 line-up..They just released the pricing in Canada and it is cheaper than the 06 models








This also means that the re-sale of slightly used trucks should also go down. I am not sure about pricing in the US but it might be worth a look....you might just end up with a DURAMAX in your drive.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Kevin....you have the fever BAD







but who am I to talk









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I said do you really need;
> Leather
> Sliding sun roof
> Power moveable gas/brake pedals
> Power rear window
> Heated seats
> Skid plates
> Rancho shocks
> Bedrug bedliner
> ARE cap


Let's see, the Ex has:

Leather - Yup!
sliding sun roof - Yup!
Power adjust pedals - Yup!
Power Rear Window -Yup! Well, at least the two rear door windows, and the Quarter Vents. But the rear Hatch window has power locks.








Heated Seats - Yup! (I won't tell you how I used to do it in the Av, but it involved some chili before hand.....








Skid Plates - Nope, but then, I don't plan on going up the Rubicon Trail with it.
Rancho Shocks - On the list on future mods for the Ex








Bedrug bedliner - No bed, but I am getting the Husky cargo floor mat as well as the others for the seats.
ARE Cap, again, no bed, so no need. I guess you could say it has a factory Cap.









Oh yeah, I forgot, it also has 325HP and 560 lb-ft of Torque....







And, if my on board trip computer is accurate, I'm averaging about 16 mpg right now, and most of that is around town...

All I can say Kevin is "Come on in, the water's fine....."









There is only one cure for the fever. You might get it to go away for awhile, but it always comes back....

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

You knew it was coming!!

Waiting for the details.


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like Kevin got bit by the FEVER Bug










Don


----------



## camping479

Yikes, dropping like flies around here









Mike


----------



## johnp

My little fever got a quick fix today. I stopped into a local gmc dealer OUCH for an 06 crew cab Duramax with the toys it was 50k. Not to mention what my wife had to say when I told her what I was up to







. She has a little problem with me buying a new truck when my Avalanche just sits in the driveway. Sometimes it just doesn't pay to have a company van









John


----------



## Fire44

Thats not as bad as I have it John, I ordered a Duramax 2500HD for stock...just like I would order for myself














and told my wife..."You just have to look at this red crew cab". I took it home for lunch one day, she walked out and looked at the price tag and laughed....she never did go for a ride.........

I really do like my Suburban but now I have to keep looking at the 2500 crew cab on the lot, I wish someone would sell it soon!!

Gary


----------



## johnp

I saw a red one on the lot SWEET and I'm not usually a fan of red.

John


----------



## HootBob

Gary just don't look in that direction.

Kevin you didn't finish "details details"
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'm on the edge of my seat.....Hmmmm, could he just be yankin' our hitch bars......









Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat.....Hmmmm, could he just be yankin' our hitch bars......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]77939[/snapback]​


No Tim I think it's going to be another one of those
Give a hint this day and a hint a day or 2 later









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the edge of my seat.....Hmmmm, could he just be yankin' our hitch bars......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]77939[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No Tim I think it's going to be another one of those
> Give a hint this day and a hint a day or 2 later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]77951[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Your fever has subsided but I doubt we have heard the last of it









John


----------



## camping479

Glad to see your wife has brought you to your senses









Remember it's only a truck, a nice, brand new, powerful, you won't even know it's back there when your towing, truck, but still just a truck.









Mike


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Your fever has subsided but I doubt we have heard the last of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]78074[/snapback]​


That is what happens with fevers....they are lurking just around the corner just waiting to strike









Thor


----------



## johnp

Mike 
Must you be a voice of reason

We have enough issues to deal with(sticker prices,sales tax,and WIVES) but do you always have to make sense.

Spring is coming and its truck and trailer fever season.

I can't wait until you get hit with a nasty case of the fever









I need to go look at a few stickers to calm my fever









John


----------



## cookie9933

Just tell the DW that you can buy that new F-350 with the money the corn burner is saving you. At least it sounds good.

Bill


----------



## Thor

cookie9933 said:


> Just tell the DW that you can buy that new F-350 with the money the corn burner is saving you. At least it sounds good.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]78117[/snapback]​


ahhh and the money you save on firewood by using levelling blocks









Thor


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Bill,
> 
> That is part of the dilemna, I have ordered another corn burning appliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am upgrading to a central furnace and selling the stand-alone stove. I have lots of money invested until I sell the other one.
> 
> And I wanted the 350 so that I can go get all of my corn, my 1/2 ton truck just can't handle 5 tons of corn in the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it will work out eventually, winter warmth and summer enjoyment for the bride=bigger truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]78123[/snapback]​


Kevin

That has to be the best reason to get a new truck
















Thor


----------



## camping479

> There is always a voice of reason, thanks Mike for keeping all in perspective and keeping me out of trouble.


No problem











> We have enough issues to deal with(sticker prices,sales tax,and WIVES) but do you always have to make sense.
> 
> Spring is coming and its truck and trailer fever season.
> 
> I can't wait until you get hit with a nasty case of the fever
> 
> I need to go look at a few stickers to calm my fever


Now there's a guy you don't want to listen to







. Here he's got a 3/4 ton with a 496, plenty of truck and he's looking for more?? Where does it end I say, where does it end??? How much truck is enough??????????









Hold steady Kevin, get those kids thru college, your time will come

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

I found one big enough!









What day you want to have lunch next week Mike?

John


----------



## johnp

camping479 said:


> There is always a voice of reason, thanks Mike for keeping all in perspective and keeping me out of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have enough issues to deal with(sticker prices,sales tax,and WIVES) but do you always have to make sense.
> 
> Spring is coming and its truck and trailer fever season.
> 
> I can't wait until you get hit with a nasty case of the fever
> 
> I need to go look at a few stickers to calm my fever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now there's a guy you don't want to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here he's got a 3/4 ton with a 496, plenty of truck and he's looking for more?? Where does it end I say, where does it end??? How much truck is enough??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW now your really sound like my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fever is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless I check with Fire44 for a qoute on the 2500hd he can't buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divorce court here I come.
> 
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## happycamper

Got our confirmation today. It surely found the slowest snail in the bunch to get here. Got good news for Hootbob you've got a neighbor. Confirmation says site 51 not 57. Guess my hearing is going.


----------



## HootBob

happycamper said:


> Got our confirmation today. It surely found the slowest snail in the bunch to get here. Got good news for Hootbob you've got a neighbor. Confirmation says site 51 not 57. Guess my hearing is going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78160[/snapback]​


Glad to hear that I'll have a neighbor on the other side of me









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Do I need to remind all of you that I still have an old truck? There is nothing wrong with driving an old truck. Mine has 109,000 miles now. Mike, help me out here.

I'm doing my part to support the oil companies, the electric company, the public school system, and 3 banks. Now I'm supposed to support General Motors, too? I don't think I'll ever get a new truck.

Although, if I did, it would be a 2500 HD with the Duramax, Allison 1000 automatic, crew cab, 4x4..................









See what you guys started!

Steve


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> Do I need to remind all of you that I still have an old truck? There is nothing wrong with driving an old truck. Mine has 109,000 miles now. Mike, help me out here.
> 
> I'm doing my part to support the oil companies, the electric company, the public school system, and 3 banks. Now I'm supposed to support General Motors, too? I don't think I'll ever get a new truck.
> 
> Although, if I did, it would be a 2500 HD with the Duramax, Allison 1000 automatic, crew cab, 4x4..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what you guys started!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]78203[/snapback]​


Steve I know you support the oil companies I have followed that rolling refinery







I thought you had a diesel









John


----------



## camping479

Leave him alone John.









Old trucks are just fine, just think of all the great places yours has taken you, burned some oil doing it but got you there none the less.









Mike


----------



## johnp

The way I look at it mine is an 02 so with the way everyone is buying new ones mine should be classified as old. It did just turn 57000 miles so I should keep it for a while and keep peace with the wife.

John


----------



## HootBob

Nothing wrong with that John as long as you're happy

Don


----------



## Thor

> I'm doing my part to support the oil companies, the electric company, the public school system, and 3 banks. Now I'm supposed to support General Motors, too?


Thank-you ... I have to eat too.

Thor


----------



## Thor

If all of this truck talk lately.... do we have an up to date rally count... By how much are we kickn' the other rally's you know what.

I cannot wait to have a nicely washed TT going to the rally









Thor


----------



## SharonAG

Got my confirmation yesterday. Site 97

How much longer??!!!

Sharon


----------



## Guest

Way to Go happycamper!!!







I was afraid that you might be tempted by "The Dark Side", while you were hanging out there all alone and unprotected.








Now that we have a solidarity block, we should start a drive for more attendees. We should first, of course, get Isabelle on our side. That way anyone new would be assigned to the "correct" site.








Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## HootBob

Sensai said:


> Way to Go happycamper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid that you might be tempted by "The Dark Side", while you were hanging out there all alone and unprotected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have a solidarity block, we should start a drive for more attendees. We should first, of course, get Isabelle on our side. That way anyone new would be assigned to the "correct" site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Gary
> [snapback]78329[/snapback]​


I like your way of thinking









Don


----------



## Thor

I think by how many Outbackers are going that they need to hang a banner for us









There will be more of us than seasonals









....and than there is young hootbob... wet as wet can be









The Party is getting bigger









What about sat nights' Potluck?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

OK Thor
Do we want two have 2 Pot lucks we could have 1 beginning of the week and the other one later in the week so those that are coming for the first part of the week can enjoy it and those that are coming the later part of the week can enjoy it also
If we are starting to plan the pot luck
We'll put in for Broccoli Cheese Soup and Sausage w/ peppers& onions in some sauce

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

I like that idea Don, even tho I will not be there the second weekend.


----------



## Thor

I like the way you think. 2 Potlucks









I will bring the Tim Horton's Coffee









Actually should I go fishing????

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I like the way you think.Â 2 Potlucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bring the Tim Horton's Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually should I go fishing????
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78594[/snapback]​


So what days do we want to do them
DW wants to know if you are going to do fabulous Salmon









Don


----------



## Thor

If everyone is Ok with it , I will bring some salmon







... fresh from my backyard









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> If everyone is Ok with it , I will bring some salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â ... fresh from my backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78658[/snapback]​


Thor
Would that be hand picked from that stream behind your place
Don


----------



## Golden Mom

FINALLY! We got our confirmation and we are still at site 50. 
They had the name of my street completely wrong. They had HEIN. I live on PINE. Guess they don't understand the accent.........lol.








Good thing I live in a small town, where they know me.

My daughter loved the pictures of the Giant Water Pool. 
It's gonna be fun week. Too bad it's so many months away.


----------



## johnp

We just received the confirmation today we have been moved to site 97 instead of 102 and were charged a holiday weekend rate of $65. for two nights and $55. for another two







. Is there some Canadian holiday I don't know about. The site is listed as W&E but the rate doesn't match. Are these sites being converted to W,E,S









Help









John


----------



## Thor

The 1st weekend in August is always a long weekend







. Aug 7th is a civic holiday in Canada. Basically this means the private sector gets to work while the govn't employees get a long weekend.

Don - the fish are hard to catch by hand in the summer, you have to wait until the swim up stream for that







. Actually a pitch fork works very well.

Actually the salmon I BBQ is from the West Coast.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Gloating is good....It s almost as much fun being proud of your kids friends as your own kids. Go Girls









John


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Gloating is good....It s almost as much fun being proud of your kids friends as your own kids. Go Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]79259[/snapback]​


Isn't great to be a parent









Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Hmmm Kevin, that big Arrow is a little daunting. I better deal with that PDQ. I will call before the end of the week and get booked.

We are still recovering from our Florida adventure







and haven't unloaded the Outback yet. It's still sitting in my driveway covered in road grime and snow.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

That's great Kevin the more the merrier









Don


----------



## Thor

Kevin, it will be great if you can join us....another Canadian at the rally









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

I'd love to see another potluck towards the end of the week. Looks like several people are leaving Saturday, so how about Thursday or Friday?


----------



## HootBob

Well
8 of the group will be leaving by the Friday (4th)
10 of the group will be leaving by Sunday (6th)
So if we want to have 2 Potlucks what about
One on Sunday(July 30th) for the first group
And the other one Friday (Aug 4 ) for the second group
Just a thought
ANY OTHER SUGGESTION!!!!!!

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

sounds good to me


----------



## Thor

Have it mid week. This way I can be a part of 2









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Have it mid week. This way I can be a part of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]79942[/snapback]​


Thor you can always stay longer









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it mid week.Â This way I can be a part of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]79942[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thor you can always stay longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]80022[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don that is exactly our thinking as well. We just haven't been able to confirm because of vacation and work. We have the 1st 2 weeks off in July and another 2 in August. Squeezing another in is little hard for DW's work. We are working on it...and our fingers are crossed. Our week in Vegas has been cancelled







but on the bright side sunny it means another week in the summer









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Cool Thor
Well I quess time will tell.

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

Whatever day includes the most people. If there are people actually leaving on Friday then I vote for Thursday night.


----------



## HootBob

We have
1 arriving Thursday July 27
9 Arriving Friday July 28
7 Arriving Saturday Aug 29
1 Arriving Wednesday Aug 2
2 Arriving Thursday Aug 3
----------------------------------- 
1 leaving on July 31
5 leaving on Aug 1st
2 leaving on Aug 2nd
1 leaving on Aug 3rd
1 leaving on Aug 4th
7 leaving on Aug 5th
4 leaving on Aug 6th

Don


----------



## wingnut

Don,
If you plan it they will come.


----------



## HootBob

We talked about 2 pot lucks before
So I justed to get some kind of idea and opinons on it

Don


----------



## Thor

I am in for 2 potlucks if we are still camping. Potlucks are agreat way to get together...and the food is always outstanding









Thor


----------



## McBeth

Hello All !

We're johnny come lately to this thread, but our schedule has cleared and we will be able to make the first weekend.

We will be arriving on Thursday 7/27/06 and leaving on Monday 7/31/05.

We made our resevations at Bissell's this evening and have site 105

There will be three of us. Mom, Dad and 10 year old daughter.

Keith


----------



## HootBob

That's great Keith
Glad to have aboard for the rally









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## Highlander96

z-family said:


> Well my wifes convention trip will not be happening this year...soooo..its official for us...WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well hopefully if they aren't booked. I will be making our reservations tommorrow. We will be arriving friday and leaving tuesday. There is 7 of us..My wife...Me...son age 17...daughter age 15...daughter age 14...and the twins(boy and girl) age 6. I will hopefully post our site tommorrow.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]80911[/snapback]​


That is great to hear Rob. Can't wait to meet you!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob

I told my girls there will be some more kids around their age
My youngest DD is excited.

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Just called Bissell's to book and they told me to call back between (9:00 and 4:00).









We are going to come in on Thursday night now and stay thru Sunday - assuming sites are still available.

Wayne


----------



## Thor

This rally is really starting to gain some Outbackers. We are going to take over the park.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Only 4 more for a Mega Rally









Don


----------



## luv2rv

We're in. LUV2RV will arrive on Thursday July 27th and depart on Sunday July 30th.

They gave us site 99 (as in Gretzky) gottal love it!

Wayne


----------



## tdvffjohn

luv2rv said:


> (as in Gretzky) gottal love it!
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81054[/snapback]​


Wanna bet


----------



## Highlander96

tdvffjohn said:


> luv2rv said:
> 
> 
> 
> (as in Gretzky) gottal love it!
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81054[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81055[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That was wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob

That's great Wayne
Glad to hear you got a site









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

That's Great Rob









Don


----------



## luv2rv

Highlander96 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv2rv said:
> 
> 
> 
> (as in Gretzky) gottal love it!
> 
> WayneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81054[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81055[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was wrong!!!!!!!
> [snapback]81067[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey, he will be vindicated. I am certain of it.









I am so confident as a matter of fact ... Care to put a wager on it









Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Gretzky who?









Don


----------



## Thor

Remember it is not Wayne ... only his wife









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> Remember it is not Wayne ... only his wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]81259[/snapback]​


But he is on tape talking about her gambling and they now wonder if she was doing it for him.

Hijack


----------



## camping479

Wow, Kevin, hope you find out what the problem is and are feeling better soon.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Been there, similar.. My chest pains twice were pulled rib cage muscle and once, mild pnumonia. SCARES the hell out of you.

Hope you feeling better soon.

John


----------



## HootBob

Kevin sorry to heard what has happen to you
I sure hope they find out what's wrong and get it straightened out
And to add to it you get a cold virus
I hope you fell better before Thursday
Take care of yourself

Don 
& Family


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,
Glad to hear you're OK. Hospitals are full of sick people, try to stay out of them as much as possible. Take your time updating the list, we Outbackers are very patient.

Are you done, yet?

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> Kevin,
> Glad to hear you're OK. Hospitals are full of sick people, try to stay out of them as much as possible. Take your time updating the list, we Outbackers are very patient.
> 
> Are you done, yet?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]81476[/snapback]​


Hey Steve 
Nice picture but I feel cropped out. Where's mine










John


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Geez sorry to hear that. And I though I had a bad week. Anyway, you've only got 5 months or so to recover for the Rally. So get busy resting!

Wayne


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I am sure glad that your heart checked ok. It must have been scary for a bit.

I hope your diet change does not inlcude beer









Thor


----------



## Guest

Kevin,
I've been out of the net for a few days, and just read about your problems. CUT THAT OUT!!, I mean don't cut that out, I mean...... Glad it wasn't heart related, hope that diet and medicine can take care of it for you. Prayers and best wishes are with you.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Thor

I just meet a fellow Outbacker tonight; Really nice family (typical Outbacker







) they live about 10 min from me








We might have another Outbacker join us
















Thor


----------



## HootBob

That's great Thor
Did you get a name?

Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> That's great Thor
> Did you get a name?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]81839[/snapback]​


Don their Outbacker name is "rob" and will be taking a delivery of a 31' TT

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

It's looking like I'm probably not going to allow me to attend after all.







We had already booked trips the weekend before and the week after and we're thinking this is is just going to strain the schedule a bit too much.

The refund policy on Bissell's site says you can't cancel more than 30 days before the arrival date, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Thor

Dan

Sorry to hear that you are not able to make it. Let us know how the refund goes.

Thor


----------



## nonny

What type of site are you on? I don't have my reservations yet.


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm in the "upper" section of the map. I think it was site 150. The story is those are being converted to full hookups.

I'm not going to cancel the reservation just yet though. Apparently I can't until July anyway.


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> Campground- *Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information*
> 
> *Adults:*(including Big kids)
> Total=33
> *Kids (by age): *17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3 = 34
> 
> _*****List Updated Monday 02-06-2006 , 22:30*****_
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th;* Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th;*Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93 or Site 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?????????*----*Luv2rv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78699[/snapback]​


Just bumping the site map up since its quite a few pages back....

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Why didn't I think of bumping the map up
All this time I kept going back & back looking at the map
Good thinking Steve

Don


----------



## huntr70

I just wanted an extra post.....








Steve


----------



## huntr70

.....not really!!









Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

huntr70 said:


> .....not really!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]83500[/snapback]​


Where's the post police when you need them?


----------



## Thor

Thanks for re-posting the map. Great job updating the sites as well.

It looks like Pete's Point is going to be party central.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Thanks for re-posting the map. Great job updating the sites as well.
> 
> It looks like Pete's Point is going to be party central.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]83560[/snapback]​


Alright We can make the noise up there
And walk back to our own sites before the park ranger comes









Don


----------



## Guest

Don, that was supposed to be a secret!!!


----------



## Thor

Sensai said:


> Don, that was supposed to be a secret!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]83743[/snapback]​


But wait .... aren't you across from the beer tent?









Thor


----------



## HootBob

No Thor we are both in Downtown of the park









Don


----------



## nonny

Ok, if you guys can post just to post, I can ask this question versus search 54 pages for the answer. Which sites have full hook-ups? Anyone know if there are any left? Thanks in advance for your patience, "do a search" police!


----------



## HootBob

nonny said:


> Ok, if you guys can post just to post, I can ask this question versus search 54 pages for the answer. Which sites have full hook-ups? Anyone know if there are any left? Thanks in advance for your patience, "do a search" police!
> [snapback]83914[/snapback]​


nonny
I believe the area were we all are is all full hook-ups

Don


----------



## Thor

You should not have a problem getting full hook-ups. Bissell's is converting a number of sites to full hook-up.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

They are supposed to be making the upper level all full hook ups, I think I read.....

But you want to be down with us non-troublemakers









Steve


----------



## nonny

My granddaughter will be 10 by the time of the trip. I'm making this trip to join the OutBackers and get to know the folks that I have come to have such fondness and respect for AND am expecting this to be a FUN trip. I want to be with the group. If you youngsters get too rowdy for us, we'll turn on the air and sleep like babies! It's not looking like Grunt0311 will be able to make it and I'm not really expecting my younger son (BooHoo). I think I'll be staying the whole week afterall, so I was reviewing the map for where kids are, where the water is, etc., and thought maybe I best just find out what's still available first (DUH)! P.S., I raised 2 boys, a year and 5 days apart. My oldest is a Marine and I enjoy hanging out with my sons and their friends and they haven't kicked me to the curb yet, so y'all don't scare me!


----------



## huntr70

nonny said:


> My granddaughter will be 10 by the time of the trip. I'm making this trip to join the OutBackers and get to know the folks that I have come to have such fondness and respect for AND am expecting this to be a FUN trip. I want to be with the group. If you youngsters get too rowdy for us, we'll turn on the air and sleep like babies! It's not looking like Grunt0311 will be able to make it and I'm not really expecting my younger son (BooHoo). I think I'll be staying the whole week afterall, so I was reviewing the map for where kids are, where the water is, etc., and thought maybe I best just find out what's still available first (DUH)! P.S., I raised 2 boys, a year and 5 days apart. My oldest is a Marine and I enjoy hanging out with my sons and their friends and they haven't kicked me to the curb yet, so y'all don't scare me!
> [snapback]83957[/snapback]​


It looks like there should be kids around no matter where you end up......we have a son that will be 12 and a daughter that will be 6 when we are there.

Steve


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> My granddaughter will be 10 by the time of the trip. I'm making this trip to join the OutBackers and get to know the folks that I have come to have such fondness and respect for AND am expecting this to be a FUN trip. I want to be with the group. If you youngsters get too rowdy for us, we'll turn on the air and sleep like babies! It's not looking like Grunt0311 will be able to make it and I'm not really expecting my younger son (BooHoo). I think I'll be staying the whole week afterall, so I was reviewing the map for where kids are, where the water is, etc., and thought maybe I best just find out what's still available first (DUH)! P.S., I raised 2 boys, a year and 5 days apart. My oldest is a Marine and I enjoy hanging out with my sons and their friends and they haven't kicked me to the curb yet, so y'all don't scare me!
> [snapback]83957[/snapback]​


Nonny

You do not have to worry about us kicking you to the curb .... it will the kids







they are able to out last us all. Rowdy .... is not even in the Outbackers dictionary. Basically having family fun is what rally's are all about.

Well the potlucks are great...the food is outstanding
the Open house (trailer) is enjoyable. Nothing formal but you see how different everyone's trailer is. You get to see the mods people are talking about as well.









We are sure glad you can join us ...our children will be almost 8 , 6 and 4 and bedtime for me is 9:00pm unless there are levelling blocks to burn.









Thor


----------



## nonny

Oooooooo, viewing of mods............. Better get Bill busy on those he keeps pondering so I'll be able to brag, (oops, did I say that out loud?), I mean share! My granddaughter gets along with those of every age. She's 10 going on 19, going on 7! Gotta love 'er! I'm so excited about this Rally that I'll even cook for the Potluck!


----------



## BoaterDan

Y'all got me really hoping I can figure out some magic in the next few months so I can pull off making this trip.


----------



## Thor

Dan

We are sure you can make it. Tim Horton's coffee. Now you can make it for sure.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear that you are going to join us
Everyone that I have meet so far are great
Can't wait to see them again
And to meet all the new ones also
You should have saw the food spread last year in NY
And this one is bigger









Don

I heard that Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Another one in the mix









See ya there nonny. None of us will even try to scare you







A good majority have kids and after they go to bed, I myself like to be close to my camper so I woud imagine there will be many small group campfires. Join us and leave the air on to sleep late instead









John


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Campground- *Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information*
> 
> *Adults:*(including Big kids)
> Total=33
> *Kids (by age): *17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3 = 34
> 
> _*****List Updated Monday 02-06-2006 , 22:30*****_
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th;* Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th; *Â Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th;*Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93 or Site 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?????????*----*Luv2rv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78699[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping the site map up since its quite a few pages back....
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]83263[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What he said


----------



## Thor

I just noticed that we are in 2 groups which is ok; take a look at "dmbcfd". They are all by themselves on site #74????? Maybe you can join us ? Site #99 & #100 are still open. We do not bite...honest.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> I just noticed that we are in 2 groups which is ok; take a look at "dmbcfd". They are all by themselves on site #74????? Maybe you can join us ? Site #99 & #100 are still open. We do not bite...honest.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]84482[/snapback]​


Thor,

They are on site 104 if you look at the list above the map.....

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

I didn't want to make waves about the map. I am in #104, but Kevin works so hard at this, I didn't have the heart to mention it.

Nice going, Thor.









Steve


----------



## huntr70

Does anybody know if Bissels has wireless internet available??

I was checking on the website, but couldn't find anything.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Steve, you won t have to type, we'll be there with you


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Steve, you won t have to type, we'll be there with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84535[/snapback]​












Oh yeah......I forgot!!

Actually DW asked about it...you know how I hate to not have an answer for her..









Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, you won t have to type, we'll be there with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84535[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah......I forgot!!
> 
> Actually DW asked about it...you know how I hate to not have an answer for her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]84536[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Steve
I don't know
But you can E-Mail them that question
They will get back to you in a couple of hours
They are quick

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Don't be giving my site away now.
















Luv2rv is booked in on site 99







- remember the Gretzky comment that went horribly wrong.









I'm starting to get a complex about that big "screwy" arrow thing pointing at my ID.

Looking forward too meeting everyone. Can't Wait.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Wayne I'm sure Kevin will update the map soon









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## huntr70

Thats great Rob!!!

Did you get a site confirmation??









Just to keep the map updated.....

I can hardly wait to put faces to all these names......I think we are gonna need Outbacker name tags for this one!!









Steve


----------



## SharonAG

I think name tags would be great!!

I was surfing the site the other day, and came across a photo of a group at a Outback rally and they had some awesome tee shirts. That would be a option

Sharon


----------



## HootBob

We had shirts last year at the New York Rally
But they didn't any names on them just Outbacker.com
After a good day you wont believe how quick you start putting names and faces together

Don


----------



## nonny

Okay, I can see where most of y'all will have no problem with that but some of us'ns is older than most and a couple of us (not to mention any names but you are coming, aren't you, Vern?) are recovering from health problems involving our memories. I like the tshirt idea but I'd like it even better with our names on the tshirts. Wait a minute, now that I think about some of the folks attending, I be fearin' some pranksters might just switch tshirts to have a little fun with us oldies but goodies.







Might present a problem.








No, you guys wouldn't do that, would you?


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> We had shirts last year at the New York Rally
> But they didn't any names on them just Outbacker.com
> After a good day you wont believe how quick you start putting names and faces together
> 
> Don
> [snapback]84790[/snapback]​


I only had one day there so I printed a copy of the site map with everyones site and name listed and watched to see where they went home to. Oh yea...thats who I thought it was







Except Thor, he was hard to forget
















John


----------



## nonny

You have really good adaptive skills!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Rob,

Great rally banner!
I would say the bar has been raised!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Guest

Rob, Yew Da Man!!! My old eyes didn't pick it up on the first scan, but after Doug's post I had to go back and see.







That's really a great banner. Do you mind if the rest of us use it? I wouldn't want to copy it without your permission, because I know that it took some work and creative genius to make!















Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

Thanks Rob You the Man









Don


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Steve, you won t have to type, we'll be there with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84535[/snapback]​


Not all of us!















Don't forget those of us who will be in 'virtual attendance".....


----------



## z-family




----------



## Guest

Thanks Rob, Great job!!


----------



## nonny

YIKES! I got an email from Bissell's yesterday that said there are only 3 sites left! I am awaiting a response to find out if they're near the rest of y'all! I'll call tomorrow if I don't hear from them by then.


----------



## Excursions R Us

nonny said:


> YIKES! I got an email from Bissell's yesterday that said there are only 3 sites left! I am awaiting a response to find out if they're near the rest of y'all! I'll call tomorrow if I don't hear from them by then.
> [snapback]85135[/snapback]​


You have another outbacker family new to the Rally experience (and outbacking for that matter). I called today and was told that there were only 3 remaining sites left. they said they would find the best one to fit our new Sydney 31 RQS. Will let you know where when I recieve the confirmation. Can't wait!!!


----------



## HootBob

Rob glad to have you aboard for the rally









Don


----------



## RizFam

Hi,

I was able to get a site in w/ the group for the weekend of Aug. 3-6 for the NE Summer Rally. Orginally we didn't think we would be able to attend....but a weekend is better then nothing. Looking forward to it.

I saw the Great Outbackers T-shirts from last year, will there be T-shirts made for this year as well?

Have a great day,
RizFam


----------



## Thor

Gee

You are away from the forum for a week and life changes completely around here.









More campers - Welcome







Banners - awesome job .. now t-shirts









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Does someone want to do the work for special T shirts or we could just go with the simple but nice Outbackers T shirt and cap Parker Outbacker already sells. I like simple so my vote would be Parker.

John


----------



## Golden Mom

Nonny,
Come south! Our daughter is 11 and an only child. We're in site 50!


----------



## Firefighter2104

How do you add the logo of the rally to your posting?


----------



## nonny

I tried but they gave me 74 and said that's not too far away. She said she'll add folks near to me as they reserve. I told her I'm not sure we'll be getting others and asked her to let me know if she gets any cancellations nearer to the group and she said she'll just move me if that happens. Do I get my banner now?


----------



## HootBob

nonny said:


> I tried but they gave me 74 and said that's not too far away. She said she'll add folks near to me as they reserve. I told her I'm not sure we'll be getting others and asked her to let me know if she gets any cancellations nearer to the group and she said she'll just move me if that happens. Do I get my banner now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]85487[/snapback]​


lightenHey you can be the rest stop between the two group 
Stock up cold ones for the weary travelers








No just kiddy
Thats great that you have site









Don


----------



## nonny

YEAH! The great in betweener! Now I get to see everyone!! WooHoo!


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Campground- *Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information*
> 
> *Adults:*(including Big kids)
> Total=33
> *Kids (by age): *17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3 = 34
> 
> _*****List Updated Monday 02-06-2006 , 22:30*****_
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th;* Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th; *Â Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th; * Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th;* Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th;*Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93 or Site 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?????????*----*Luv2rv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78699[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping the site map up since its quite a few pages back....
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]83263[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said
> [snapback]84057[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

and again....


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

Sorry. I'm arriving Friday, July 28th and departing Sunday, August 6th. It will be my wonderful 10 year old granddaughter, Caelan, and me!


----------



## Excursions R Us

z-family said:


> Kevin has done an awsume job on the list and map but hasn't been feeling so good and we've got a few outbackers to add so I thought I would help him out and update the list and map. I hope he feels better soon...sure hope he doesn't mind me doing this and the moment he returns he can take back over. I'm not posative on the person count but i believe we got all the reserved outbackers on the list and map...if not let me know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> Adultsincluding Big kids)
> Total=37
> Kids (by age): 17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3, 10, 17, 15, 14, 6, 6 = 40
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 02-27-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny****???; Departing ???
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]85596[/snapback]​


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

That's great Z
I sure that will help Kevin out quite a bit
Hope you feel better Kevin

Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> That's great Z
> I sure that will help Kevin out quite a bit
> Hope you feel better Kevin
> 
> Don
> [snapback]85697[/snapback]​


Great work Z... Kevin we all hope you are feeling better

Thor


----------



## jcball16

Can you guys let em know if there is room for one more? I am going to check the work calander but as of right now I will be home so I am going to try and get vacation. Can someone send me the info I need so I dont have to read all the 57 pages to get it. The DW, Kids and I would love to join you and and also be able to but some faces to the names... Thanks and looking forward to hearing back


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bissels phone no is 905 892 5706 or find there web site, do not know if they have a 800 number. Make the reservation, you can always cancel. I think they are close to full. Rember to mention Outbackers.

Hope to see you there.

John


----------



## RizFam

Good Morning Everyone,

I have been reserved for site #96. We are arriving on Thursday night the Aug 3rd & dparting on Sunday the 6th.

We are 2 adults (John & Tami) & 1 child (John Luke) age 9. 
& the boys of course (our 2 Labs) Boone 4 (Yellow) & Otis 7mos (black) -- well he'll be a year by then ........ Oh My!

Can't wait the campground looks awesome!!

Have a great day,
Riz


----------



## RizFam

Yes they do have an 800# * 1-888-236-0619.*


----------



## huntr70

Didn't we hit the super - mega rally status yet????

Steve


----------



## HootBob

That would be great jcball16 if you could make it









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## hurricaneplumber

Holy Smokes, take a break for just a short while and *look* E *here*....... I've been *Replaced*........ Master List Updater no more






















(so sad) I'm stunned, shocked, in total misbelief, what in the world has happened! (actually I am relieved that someone picked up the slack, and the burdeon is gone, thanks so much, what a relief it is, now I have time to think about camping)
















What is really bad though, I have Gretzky in back of my site, *ahhhhh!!! *can it get any worse? I even *bet*







Wayne, the Luv2rv one, won't bring any good Canadian beer







, probably one of those Coors light Canadians I run into.









Watch out folks, I am finally back into this daily again.........lock up yer kids, run fer the hills, da Plumber is here to stay....

kevin


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

Glad to see your back Kevin
And sounds like your better









Don


----------



## huntr70

Glad to see your back, Kevin,,,,

Now get this thing under control again!!!
















Steve


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Glad you're feeling better and back in the game. Oh I'll bring Canadian Beer and It won't be Coors Light.









Thanks to Rob for getting that Arrow off of me









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Nothing called light can be considered Beer. It should come in an imperial pint sized glass, and be as black as my morning coffee!

Guiness is Good!

Tim


----------



## Thor

I think this will be a new Outbacker Rally Record.

North East Rules









I think the largest rally to date is 14 trailers









So this would be a ultra mega supersize rally
















Thor


----------



## nonny

Still wonderin' when the rest of us get our banners - or, make that, HOW the rest of us get our banners. My posts feel so naked! shy


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just copied the banner from the gallery to my signature. If I can do it...................


----------



## huntr70

nonny said:


> Still wonderin' when the rest of us get our banners - or, make that, HOW the rest of us get our banners. My posts feel so naked! shy
> [snapback]86573[/snapback]​


Nonny,

Go into 'my controls' at the top of the page.....

Then click 'update signature' at the left side.

Click the 'img' button above the box for typing.

When the box pops up for adding the image, enter this....http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1140897235/gallery_580_83_1141188585.jpg

Its easiest to copy and paste it in.

Steve


----------



## nonny

It worked!







Thank you! I feel so much better now, dressed so perty, so complete!


----------



## Thor

I just notice the family counter at the bottom - It keeps get bigger









Thor


----------



## happycamper

Phew!!! I feel better now. We are no longer naked finally got the banner added in!!!

How many more days is it???


----------



## huntr70

happycamper said:


> Phew!!! I feel better now. We are no longer naked finally got the banner added in!!!
> 
> How many more days is it???
> [snapback]86905[/snapback]​


I think we need a count-down counter.......























Steve


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!!!Â I feel better now.Â We are no longer naked finally got the banner added in!!!
> 
> How many more days is it???
> [snapback]86905[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a count-down counter.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]86927[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Is someone getting excited??????









Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!!!Â Â I feel better now.Â We are no longer naked finally got the banner added in!!!
> 
> How many more days is it???
> [snapback]86905[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a count-down counter.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]86927[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is someone getting excited??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]86993[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah...Don and I want you to drive us to the casinos....
















Steve


----------



## Thor

No problem as long as I am not held responsible if you do not come home


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> No problem as long as I am not held responsible if you do not come home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87004[/snapback]​


We will not hold you responsible Thor









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Are you really sure you want to do that









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Are you really sure you want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87051[/snapback]​


Only live once









Don


----------



## Thor

It will be short









Thor


----------



## nonny

Jolly did the countdown thing for his trip, though he's probably not reading this thread about the greatest RALLY ever!!!!!! Maybe somebody could PM him and ask for his support!


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> Jolly did the countdown thing for his trip, though he's probably not reading this thread about the greatest RALLY ever!!!!!! Maybe somebody could PM him and ask for his support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87351[/snapback]​


Now if we can get it into the banner









Thor


----------



## luv2rv

I just added the banner as well. COOL! Also agree we need a count down.

Oh and Thor, I'm in for the Casino as well.









Will only hold you responsible if (and when) I lose.









Wayne


----------



## Thor

luv2rv said:


> I just added the banner as well. COOL! Also agree we need a count down.
> 
> Oh and Thor, I'm in for the Casino as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will only hold you responsible if (and when) I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87360[/snapback]​


LMAO -









Remember we are supposed to be camping not living like James Bond









Thor


----------



## matty1

Once I bought this hotel on wheels, I ceased to call it camping (except for a couple dry camping weekends) and started calling it "vacationing"


----------



## happycamper

I think I recall another Outbacker with a good word for Outback travel. It is now known as "Campering" instead of Camping


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> I think I recall another Outbacker with a good word for Outback travel. It is now known as "Campering" instead of Camping
> [snapback]87620[/snapback]​


*Campering* ......... I like that


----------



## tdvffjohn

For those of us who were at last years Spring Rally, I was thinking I had not seen Campfire Squad in a while. I E mailed him to see what was up. He has been extremely busy with work. He has followed this rally a little and might make it.

He wanted me to tell his 'friends' Hello and that he has not abanded us.

John


----------



## Thor

I hope they can make it.

Your are right with central heat and air it is camping Paris Hilton style.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> I hope they can make it.
> 
> Your are right with central heat and air it is camping Paris Hilton style.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87900[/snapback]​


Yes, but if you remember the last season of "The Simple Life", they had a heck of a time backing that trailer around!!!









Steve


----------



## Excursions R Us

z-family said:


> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> Adultsincluding Big kids)
> Total=41
> Kids (by age): 17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3, 10, 17, 15, 14, 6, 6, 10, 9= 42
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 02-27-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site ???---Rob****???: Departing ???
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 96---RizFam **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. here is the image link to the updated banner also... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1141188585.jpg
> [snapback]85957[/snapback]​


We recieved our confirmation in the mail today and we are booked for site 46(looks like a busy one but the onlly one left to fit our new 31RQS) for 4 nights starting Friday July 28.. Can't wait!!


----------



## huntr70

Well howdy neighbor!!!

Glad to have you aboard, Rob!!

Its good you picked to stay with us quiet bunch, that way we can head north raise all kinds of trouble,







and sneak back down to our 'quiet' section.









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Rob







you'll be with us guys in Downtown








25 members does that make a Mega Rally or what

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Rally stands at 83 people. Just a few trailer short of 100!!!!!!!

I wonder how pets are coming - if we include them maybe we would reach 100.

We are bringing our dog









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Rally stands at 83 people. Just a few trailer short of 100!!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder how pets are coming - if we include them maybe we would reach 100.
> 
> We are bringing our dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]88067[/snapback]​


We'll be bringing our 2


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We will most likely have our two....oh, didn' t I tell everyone, we adopted a 10 yellow lab/great dane mix named Duke to keep Tucker company. He thinks he's still a puppy, and has the energy of a puppy.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Tim congrats on the new family member
You'll have to post some pics

Don


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We will most likely have our two....oh, didn' t I tell everyone, we adopted a 10 yellow lab/great dane mix named Duke to keep Tucker company. He thinks he's still a puppy, and has the energy of a puppy.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]88101[/snapback]​


Congrats, Tim! Did anyone tell you that with that breeding, he will ALWAYS believe that he's a puppy? Oh yeah - and a LAP puppy to boot!!!


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We will most likely have our two....oh, didn' t I tell everyone, we adopted a 10 yellow lab/great dane mix named Duke to keep Tucker company. He thinks he's still a puppy, and has the energy of a puppy.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]88101[/snapback]​


Tim

Congrats on your new addition. You will have to post some pics.

Kevin

The dog on springs







She is a bit calmer but still like to jumps









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Of course, jumping takes on a whole new meaning when the pooch thats jumping is 83 lbs and stands 3' tall at the shoulders.









Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Of course, jumping takes on a whole new meaning when the pooch thats jumping is 83 lbs and stands 3' tall at the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]88472[/snapback]​


That is bigger than my two oldest children combined









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

The only thing better would be if it was on tape









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sounds like Zoe and Duke would get along....








Tim


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I love your avitar. Is that because you are doing all of your camping in Canada?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Kevin
> 
> I love your avitar. Is that because you are doing all of your camping in Canada?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]88882[/snapback]​


Thor
Now you need one that goes the opposite way









Don


----------



## Thor

So far most of our camping trips are south with the exception of Niagara and a week in Killbear.









Thor


----------



## Karma

Spoke with the DW and it looks like you can count another Outbacker in for the event. It will be our first ralley. 
I phoned the CG Monday and got a message that they are out until March 20 -- left my info anyway, but plan on calling back. We hope to arrive Friday the 28th and stay until Monday or Tuesday. I figure it will take us at least that long to back the TT into position seeing that we have yet to do more than tow it around the block on a test pull, which involved no reversing; just a suggestion for the DW (driver) from the dealer to slow it down a bit on the corners if she didn't want to be re-organizing the kitchen each trip. 
We'll be bringing our 5 week old little girl, the two teenagers, and my guide dog Karma for sure. Now I just have to get myself registered with a spot.
Cheers,
lawrence


----------



## HootBob

That is great Karma
Let us know how you make out for a site

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

We offically made 25 Outbackers.

I cannot wait to meet everyone.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Alright Mega Rally






























Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Alright Mega Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89070[/snapback]​


I just cannot wait to see the look on everyone else face when the entire campground is over run by Outbackers. Now if we could arrange to pull into the park at the same time









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Mega Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89070[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot wait to see the look on everyone else face when the entire campground is over run by Outbackers. Now if we could arrange to pull into the park at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89075[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thor
That would scare the crap out of them









Don


----------



## RizFam

This is going to be a lot of fun, I am really looking forward to it & meeting you all as well









Now, who can help me change the 24 to a 25 in the Banner.....









Have a Good Day All,
Riz


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

You might want to wait until after he gets a site. I seem to remember someone saying that the place might be sold out that weekend.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Mega Rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89070[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot wait to see the look on everyone else face when the entire campground is over run by Outbackers. Now if we could arrange to pull into the park at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89075[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thor
> That would scare the crap out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89078[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We just have to invite everyone in the campground to sample some of the 'Outbacker Kool-Aid'....
















Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> We just have to invite everyone in the campground to sample some of the 'Outbacker Kool-Aid'..


It would help if we were all singing a little chant.....and wearing the same clothes....


----------



## matty1

No T-shirts for sale yet?


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We just have to invite everyone in the campground to sample some of the 'Outbacker Kool-Aid'..
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if we were all singing a little chant.....and wearing the same clothes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89136[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Did someone label us as a cult?









Thor


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> It may look and sound like a cult if Tim gets out and blows on his bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he couldn't get a site down by Water Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna be smelling diesel fumes up in "party central".
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]89233[/snapback]​


LMAO








I wonder what it would cost me to have Tim play his pipes outside your door at 4am








Just kidding Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may look and sound like a cult if Tim gets out and blows on his bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he couldn't get a site down by Water Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna be smelling diesel fumes up in "party central".
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]89233[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would cost me to have Tim play his pipes outside your door at 4am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding Kevin
> [snapback]89234[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I ll chip in for that


----------



## Thor

Count me in as well. I will take a pic to post so the rest can enjoy as well. Does anyone know how to post a mp3 file









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I wonder what it would cost me to have Tim play his pipes outside your door at 4am


Alot more then you guys can rustle up.....4 am is just too early for me, unless I'm already at work.

Kevin, I hadn't heard that....sounds like you guys need some staffing changes up there...at least your still ahead of Roanoke though.

Tim


----------



## Thor

I think I better contact Bissell's - Sat's Pot luck will be just under 100 people







I hope they have a place big enough







.

On a serious note...I think we better organize a Pot Luck committee because the amount of different food will be amazing. What is everyone's thoughts?

Also with this many people we should be able to get some discounts to the following:

Marineland, Maid of Mist etc, Wine Tour etc.

If anyone is interested on a Wine Tour please email me. If we have enough people interested, I will look to see what is avaliable...maybe a small bus to drive us around so we can sample wine without the risk of D & D.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Hi action

When is the Potluck which Sat? Because we will not be arriving until the end of the week Thursday night Aug 3rd?

Thanks, 
Riz 
(Tami )


----------



## HootBob

Thor with the amount of people
And the different times people will be there.
We should have 2 Pot Lucks
And so not to burden on one person 
We should have 1 person for the first Pot Luck
Another person for the second Pot Luck
What does everyone think

Don

I can do one id someone wants to do the other


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it would cost me to have Tim play his pipes outside your door at 4am
> [snapback]89234[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> At that hour I will still be sitting by the fire burning up levelling blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89373[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now that is funny. Do not forgot that you will need lots of beer while I sit by your fire. For some reason your levelling blocks burn very well. Who really cares if your TT is at 45 degree angle









Don

I think you are right.... 2 potlucks, 1 one each sat.

Thanks for looking after sat #1.







I will be attending this one.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

OK we have to get some input on this for when to have the Pot Lucks

Arriving 
2 Thurs July 27th 
13 Fri July 28th 
6 Sat July 29th 
1 Wed Aug 2nd 
3 Thurs Aug 3rd

Departing
1 Sun July 30th
1 Mon July 31st
7 Tues Aug 1 st 
2 Wed Aug 2nd
1 Thurs. Aug 3rd
1 Fri. Aug 4th
6 Sat Aug 5th
6 Sun Aug 6th

Do we want to go with Sat 29th & Thur Aug 3rd
OR 
Sun 30th & Fri. Aug 4th

And we need someone to man the second Pot Luck

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Don,

I would go with the First and Second Saturdays.

Can't wait.
Wayne


----------



## z-family




----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We probably won't be up until later Saturday Evening, but don't let that stop you if everyone else wants it on Saturday.... Sunday would be good with us, but don't make it special for us only...

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Trying to make it work for mostly everybody to be involved in the Pot Luck
So just trying to get an Idea
The second Saturday the only ones there would be the ones leaving on the Sunday 6th

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

My vote for the first is Sunday, the second I will miss.

John


----------



## Thor

Don

I think 2 potlucks one on each sat. I agree with needing a 2nd person for help.
I can help you with the 1 sat, but I will not be there for the 2nd sat.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

z-family said:


> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> Adultsincluding Big kids)
> Total=41
> Kids (by age): 17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3, 10, 17, 15, 14, 6, 6, 10, 9= 42
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 02-27-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 96---RizFam **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88039[/snapback]​


Do you realize this topic will surpass 1000 posts before the rally


----------



## Thor

Boy we are a chatty bunch









Thor


----------



## HootBob

OK
Thor and I were talking and the 2 of us will take care of the Saturday July 29 Pot Luck
And someone else can take care of the second Pot Luck
So for the first PL just let Thor or Myself know what you intend on bringing or making

Don


----------



## Thor

Can everyone let us know who will be attending. We just want to make sure we have a large enough place so everyone has room.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Can everyone let us know who will be attending. We just want to make sure we have a large enough place so everyone has room.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89695[/snapback]​


I think we should be up in time for Saturday's potluck....

I plan on leaving home early enough to make it there by check-in time...I think it is 2 PM.

Everyone OK with Chip steak in a crock pot, with sides of cokked onions and peppers???

And rolls of course....

Steve


----------



## McBeth

We will be there for the potrluck on the first Saturday.

2 adults, 1 nine year old

Not sure what we will bring. I will have to check with DW ??

Keith


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in for Saturday the 29th. I'll check with the chief cook for the food we'll bring.

Steve


----------



## SharonAG

We'll do the first sat also. 2 adults and maybe 2 teens!!
Not sure on what to bring yet

Sharon


----------



## z-family




----------



## huntr70

Don,

I just saw the ideal thing for young Hoot on the Travel channel....

They were showing "Secrets of Niagara".

The Whirlpool Boat trip....

Guaranteed to have you soaked in 2 seconds flat!!!!































Steve


----------



## Thor

Can you say young hootbob right beside a waterpark. Soaked in 2seconds flat several times a day.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Depending on what time we actually get out the door, will depend on if we will be there in time for the 29th PL or not. I will check with the boss, and see, but maybe we can bring a desert.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Just a quick question for Thor...maybe.

Would it be easier to NOT bring beer across the border, and just buy it up there??

Is it relatively easy to get in Canada?

I was just thinking of not hauling it that far, as extra weight, and just buying it there....

plus there is no limit when buying it.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve, I would bring what you can legally bring, I think it is one case per adult. The beer in Canada is much more expensive then in the US. Double check on the limits at Canadian Border Services Agency

I'll be bringing the max for me, and then stop at the duty free on the way back across the border, and get more....









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Can you say young hootbob right beside a waterpark. Soaked in 2seconds flat several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89940[/snapback]​


You got that right Thor









Don


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Steve, I would bring what you can legally bring, I think it is one case per adult. The beer in Canada is much more expensive then in the US. Double check on the limits at Canadian Border Services Agency
> 
> I'll be bringing the max for me, and then stop at the duty free on the way back across the border, and get more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]90017[/snapback]​


I suggest buying it a duty free. Actually everyone should stop because they carry some good stuff. I stop everytime both ways. Suggest you max each way for each person.

Beer can be purchased and a "Beer Store"...corner stores do not carry beer in Ontario. Niagara Falls may have 2 or 3 beer stores. Beer will be about $38 for 24. Some noname brands go for $25.

If you smoke - duty free is a must stop - Cigs are expensive in Canada.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

We'll be there for the 1st PL. 2 Adults, 1 Child.
Will probably bring dessert or salad.


----------



## RizFam

> Steve, I would bring what you can legally bring, I think it is one case per adult. The beer in Canada is much more expensive then in the US.


Yeah, but Canadian Beer Rocks!!








At least that's what the DH thinks.....big fan of the Canadian Brews. 
His all time fav is Labatts Blue.

Also, we'll be there for the second Pot luck. I'll volunteer to help out 
but being so new don't really know how things work? If you need me just let me know what I can do.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Won t mention which Canadian that is....

ROTFLMAO

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I'm partial to Molson Canadian myself, or whatever someone hands me that is cold and I can see thru, none of Tim's tar.


Those are vitamins and minerals that block the light. Remember, Guiness is good for you!

And not to change the subject, but congrats to the jackels for a well played out power play goal to win the game over the weekend against the trashers.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

I'm partial to Molson Canadian myself, or whatever someone hands me that is cold kevin
[snapback]90297[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm with you Kevin










Don


----------



## SharonAG

[quote name='hurricaneplumber' date='Mar 13 2006, 07:55 AM']
We will be leaving Elmira, NY by 8 am on the first Friday, pass through Bath, NY around 9 am (







SharonAg).

That sounds good for us!!!
Sharon


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> I'm partial to Molson Canadian myself, or whatever someone hands me that is cold kevin
> [snapback]90297[/snapback]​


I'm with you Kevin









Don
[snapback]90471[/snapback]​[/quote]

You need to try Keith's or Sleeman's
















Thor


----------



## Guest

*HOLY MACKERAL !!!!*
Spend a couple of weeks in the Carribean, and you guys go nuts! If I've got it right, we're a MEGA RALLY now. Is this the first International Outbacker Rally?

Thor,
Ronnie and I will be there for the 1st Potluck dinner. We plan to bring some Virginia (Smithfield) ham and some of those little silver dollar rolls. If you need for us to fill in with something else, just let me know.










Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Is this the first International Outbacker Rally?


No, Thor attended last years Spring rally in Garrettsville, NY, and there was the Fall rally in Ontario last year (I couldn't make that one, but I wanted to).

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Is this the first International Outbacker Rally?
> 
> 
> 
> there was the Fall rally in Ontario last year (I couldn't make that one, but I wanted to).
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]90745[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats the one that Thor brought all the rain with him to the Rally Tim









Don


----------



## Thor

So are you blaming me for young hootbob being soaked the entire weekend?









Based on John's suggestion I update the very 1st post with Rally info for any new comers so they do not have to read 65 pages.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Thanks John

I update the topic line as well







Great Idea









Thor


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you blaming me for young hootbob being soaked the entire weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90837[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would blame Senior Hootbob for not bringing the lad enough clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> [snapback]90865[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LMAO









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you blaming me for young hootbob being soaked the entire weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90837[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would blame Senior Hootbob for not bringing the lad enough clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> [snapback]90865[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]90972[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now really
I could have another trailer filled with his clothes and he would still get wet over and over again









Don


----------



## Thor

LMAO again and again









Lucky for you there are lots of stores in Niagara.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you blaming me for young hootbob being soaked the entire weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]90837[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would blame Senior Hootbob for not bringing the lad enough clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> [snapback]90865[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]90972[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now really
> I could have another trailer filled with his clothes and he would still get wet over and over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91039[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don,

Do you want me to haul some extra clothes for young Hoot???























Steve


----------



## our2girls

Hi all!!

I am going to discuss the Rally with the DW this evening, hopefully we can add one more family!!

The campground looks awesome, with lots to do.....

I noticed the beer threads....

I love beer. Period. I'm like Norm on Cheers! Debbie is from England originally, we are going to her hometown in a month. I will be in heaven at the chippies and pubs!!!

I'll post shortly with our decision!

MIke


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

That's great Mike sure hope you can make it.
I hear that they fill up quickly so call as soon as you can









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Holy smokes, can you see the size of the levelling block pile to burn


I'm picturing a medium sized town's lumber yard.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> z-family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> Adultsincluding Big kids)
> Total=41
> Kids (by age): 17, 17, 17, 7, 5, 3, 12, 6, 8, 6, 15, 13, 9, 5, 2, 3, 7, 12, 8, 11, 4.5, 2.5, 7, 5, 17, 17, 10, 12, 13, 13, 10, 9, 7, 3, 10, 17, 15, 14, 6, 6, 10, 9= 42
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 02-27-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*;Â Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 96---RizFam **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88039[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize this topic will surpass 1000 posts before the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89677[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Almost there


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Holy smokes, can you see the size of the levelling block pile to burn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picturing a medium sized town's lumber yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]91307[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Do they allow you to import wood into Canada??

Some of the State Parks here don't let you unless it is bark free.

Just curious....

Steve


----------



## HootBob

interest point Steve
I'm sure Thor or someone will know for sure
I have a few bundles that are bark free and kiln dry









Don


----------



## nonny

Okay, I'm missing from the map. And with all the extra people, am I really still 
the only one in the middle. I think I'm going to call Bissell's and see what's what. I'm feeling so isolated.


----------



## z-family




----------



## our2girls

Hi All!!

I will be making reservations tomorrow AM !! We plan on arriving July 28th, and departing the 31st...

Can't wait!

The kids are aged 6 & 7...

I'm going to try to get the site next to Tdvffjohn, we can talk up cars all day! (that is if you want to, John!!!)

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Do they allow you to import wood into Canada??


Officially, I would probably say there is a restriction of some kind. You could look here, Canadian Border Services Agency or even give these folks a call. When we were up in Ivy Lea in 2004, there were signs all over the campground, stating that you couldn't even bring wood from one part of Ontario to another.

I still crossed the border with some, and didn't have any problems, but I'd double check here. Why take the chance.

Tim


----------



## our2girls

Hi!

I wouldn't risk it..

The lower part of Michigan hardly has any ash trees due to the emerald ash borer. Windsor, Ont. is also affected.

I would surmise that any wood would be confiscated at the border.

Mike


----------



## Karma

Two things we got lots of up here in Canada, and that's trees and beers. While I wouldn't have any problem personally in burning some of your guys wood, I think I'll stick with our beer -- it's really gooooooood.
Oh yea, last time I called the CG, the answering person there said that the owners were away until March 20 and to call back then.
lawrence


----------



## Thor

Yah!!!!!!! Another Outbacker joins the rally.

I cannot wait to meet you Mike.

Firewood

Easy just bring levelling blocks. They actually give off a nice flame and easy to light.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Yah!!!!!!! Another Outbacker joins the rally.
> 
> I cannot wait to meet you Mike.
> 
> Firewood
> 
> Easy just bring levelling blocks. They actually give off a nice flame and easy to light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91546[/snapback]​


Thor, I don't think we'll have a problem with firewood this time









Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah!!!!!!! Another Outbacker joins the rally.
> 
> I cannot wait to meet you Mike.
> 
> Firewood
> 
> Easy just bring levelling blocks.Â They actually give off a nice flame and easy to light.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91546[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thor, I don't think we'll have a problem with firewood this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91552[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No rain...No rain...No rain









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah!!!!!!! Another Outbacker joins the rally.
> 
> I cannot wait to meet you Mike.
> 
> Firewood
> 
> Easy just bring levelling blocks.Â They actually give off a nice flame and easy to light.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91546[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thor, I don't think we'll have a problem with firewood this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91552[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No rain...No rain...No rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Amen to that

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

You can help by keeping young hootbob out of the trailer....wait there is a water park. Young Bob will be living there.









Thor


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy to light.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91546[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that is a very important feature considering all of the wet and rainy weather there was. Level blocks, I may have stumbled onto the next American Invention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91571[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now that is funny









Thor


----------



## our2girls

I called over there this morning to make reservations, they were out until the 20th









I'll call first thing Monday morning!









TDVFFJOHN,,,

Have you ever been to Carlisle for the Chrysler show?

I've been going since 93..

We are taking my Dad's 71 340 'Cuda and my Brothers 67 Coronet this year. If my bro backs out, then my Charger will go.


----------



## Thor

Another potential rally goer - Yes!!!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## Thor

We might have talked about this already, but here it goes.

Any thoughts on contacting Keystone regarding this rally???? 25 Outbacks together is more than any RV show. The only place you would see that many Outbacks together would be at the factory.

Maybe Keystone could host an event, take pictures etc

Let me know your thougths and if everyone is ok with it, I will contact them.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

I say gor for it Thor, nothing to lose by asking.

John

1000 posts on this topic


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> I say gor for it Thor, nothing to lose by asking.
> 
> John
> 
> 1000 posts on this topic
> [snapback]92003[/snapback]​


Don't forget about us West Coasters....let Keystone know we have 20+ Outbacks as well.


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like a great Idea Thor









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't know about everybody else, but I kinda like the idea of NO COMMERCIALISM here at Outbackers. It keeps an honest, no holds barred attitude. But, if everyone else wants them to get involved, have at it..

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't know about everybody else, but I kinda like the idea of NO COMMERCIALISM here at Outbackers. It keeps an honest, no holds barred attitude. But, if everyone else wants them to get involved, have at it..
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92010[/snapback]​


Tim agree with you as far as the Outbackers.com itself goes
This is just plain ordinary people enjoying each others talk and ideas
I would like to know what Keystone thought about NF though

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everybody else, but I kinda like the idea of NO COMMERCIALISM here at Outbackers.Â It keeps an honest, no holds barred attitude.Â But, if everyone else wants them to get involved, have at it..
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92010[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tim agree with you as far as the Outbackers.com itself goes
> This is just plain ordinary people enjoying each others talk and ideas
> I would like to know what Keystone thought about NF though
> 
> Don
> [snapback]92016[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Agreed Don, Its not like they would be trying to sell us what we alreay love, sort of like a Thank You.We already send each other to good and the best price dealerships our selves. Lakeshore alone has recieved more free 'commercials' from here.

John


----------



## johnp

Come on can't we send a personal invite to the tank label guy









John


----------



## HootBob

johnp2000 said:


> Come on can't we send a personal invite to the tank label guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]92023[/snapback]​


John 
Do you think he is brave enough to show up









Don


----------



## Thor

I want him to dump my tanks...wait I will have to switch the labels back









I was think along the same lines .... A thanks from Keystone ...no sell job.

Does any remember the customer service guy's name???? I think it is Brandon????

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Thor,

Go for it and give them a call. Tell them to send a photographer at the very least. The whole ...families getting together enjoying their product.... should be good for a bunch of "free" Keystone Outback T-Shirts at the very least.

Hello, Keystone ... you reading this ... I'll take a large by the way.









Wayne


----------



## HootBob

luv2rv said:


> Thor,
> Hello, Keystone ... you reading this ... I'll take a large by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]92167[/snapback]​


I'll take an X-lrg









Don


----------



## Thor

You guys crack me up. Ok I will contact them. I tried searching for the name and number because I know I have called them before but so far no luck. Does anyone out there have the Customer Service guy's name and number? I know it is somewhere on this forum.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor said:


> You guys crack me up. Ok I will contact them. I tried searching for the name and number because I know I have called them before but so far no luck. Does anyone out there have the Customer Service guy's name and number? I know it is somewhere on this forum.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]92246[/snapback]​


There used to be a dealer on this board...I'm sure he would have a contact name/number.


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up.Â Ok I will contact them.Â I tried searching for the name and number because I know I have called them before but so far no luck.Â Does anyone out there have the Customer Service guy's name and number?Â I know it is somewhere on this forum.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]92246[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be a dealer on this board...I'm sure he would have a contact name/number.
> [snapback]92277[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Would that be Coachlight RV Sales

Don


----------



## Thor

I will start with him.

Thanks
Thorsten


----------



## RizFam

> OK we have to get some input on this for when to have the Pot Lucks
> 
> Arriving
> 2 Thurs July 27th
> 13 Fri July 28th
> 6 Sat July 29th
> 1 Wed Aug 2nd
> 3 Thurs Aug 3rd
> 
> Departing
> 1 Sun July 30th
> 1 Mon July 31st
> 7 Tues Aug 1 st
> 2 Wed Aug 2nd
> 1 Thurs. Aug 3rd
> 1 Fri. Aug 4th
> 6 Sat Aug 5th
> 6 Sun Aug 6th
> 
> Do we want to go with Sat 29th & Thur Aug 3rd
> OR
> Sun 30th & Fri. Aug 4th
> 
> And we need someone to man the second Pot Luck
> 
> Don


Hi Everyone action 
Just wanted to let you know that we were able to move our dates up. We will be arriving Sat July 29th & Departing Tues. Aug 1st staying on site # 73 by nonny







So, now we will be part of the 1st pot luck dinner. Which day was decided, was it Sat the 29th or Sun the 30th? 
I am very excited about this switch!

Hooray







Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Either sat and sunday is fine with me.

I believe we have now reached Mega rally status. We now have 25 total, I will let them announce themselves as coming. Gonna be a blast!

John


----------



## our2girls

We are IN!!!!!

Site # 75, arriving July 28th, departing the 31st!!!!

See you all then!

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom

Okay! Thor......here's a question for you. I've looked on the links about what you can and can't take into Canada. I want to know about food. 
Can I take dairy (milk), eggs, fresh fruits and vegies and frozen meat across the border? One of the links said no......but the other link didn't say. I always pack my freezer with meat so I don't have to buy it once I get where I'm going. Plus I'm lactose intolarent and so many places don't sell the milk I use. 
Then if I can't bring bananas with me......there goes the Twinkie Cake.....lol.

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> meat should be fine as long as it is frozen and in labelled store packages and you plan to consume it and not sell it, that is what I was told last summer.
> 
> I will keep looking for more definitive information.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]92666[/snapback]​


So I guess all the hamburger and sausage that we made last year is NOT transportable into Canada?









So much for the homemade Scrapple, Don.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

our2girls said:


> We are IN!!!!!
> 
> Site # 75, arriving July 28th, departing the 31st!!!!
> 
> See you all then!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]92621[/snapback]​


 Thats great and since you were not who I was referring to we seem to now have 26 families









John


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> So much for the homemade Scrapple, Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]92674[/snapback]​


I'm taking some with me









Don


----------



## huntr70

I will too...I'll just wrap the stuff in the white freezer paper and label it all as sausage and hamburger.

Let someone prove it didn't come from a grocery store
















Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> I will too...I'll just wrap the stuff in the white freezer paper and label it all as sausage and hamburger.
> 
> Let someone prove it didn't come from a grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]92745[/snapback]​


LOL








I'm with you Steve








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will too...I'll just wrap the stuff in the white freezer paper and label it all as sausage and hamburger.
> 
> Let someone prove it didn't come from a grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]92745[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]92752[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Just make sure you are able to post what jail you are in, so we can visit


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Just make sure you are able to post what jail you are in, so we can visit


Actually, they would probably just have to surrender the offending product....so.....we'll just take breakfast in at the border, as the Canadian Guards would be enjoying the homemade scapple that they confiscated, so we could just make them share.

Tim


----------



## Karma

Got through to the folks at Bissels today and managed to reserve site 53 for July 28 and 29. they said that I could likely find another full service on July 30, or could go to one of there sites without hook-ups if nothings available sunday. they said they haven't much left so I was really happy to get anything, and extra pleased to be situated next to John and Patty. 
I had a few email exchanges with the KeyStone rep for the North East and would be happy to pitch him our rally as a potential PR event in exchange, for let's see now, -- how does a ceg of beer sound? Give me some ideas of what we could put in the email and I'll be happy to draft something up for review. 
Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## Excursions R Us

We just drove from Ontario to Florida for the March Break and we were stopped at the border with a full fridge of food. they asked if we had anything to declare, and my husband said just food for tonight's dinner and some odd fruit for the next day. WELL, they stuck a sticker on our windshield, pulled us over and went through our fridge. Took all BEEF( a nice juicy top sirloin, hamburger, sausage), and checked all Fruits and Veggies. They took our broccoli, but left the california strawberries and apples. She was very nice because she should have taken our eggs and lunchmeat too. (OUr meat was all frozen so we thought we were ok, but she said no beef products--pork and chicken were fine). Hope this helps.


----------



## HootBob

rob said:


> We just drove from Ontario to Florida for the March Break and we were stopped at the border with a full fridge of food. they asked if we had anything to declare, and my husband said just food for tonight's dinner and some odd fruit for the next day. WELL, they stuck a sticker on our windshield, pulled us over and went through our fridge. Took all BEEF( a nice juicy top sirloin, hamburger, sausage), and checked all Fruits and Veggies. They took our broccoli, but left the california strawberries and apples. She was very nice because she should have taken our eggs and lunchmeat too. (OUr meat was all frozen so we thought we were ok, but she said no beef products--pork and chicken were fine). Hope this helps.
> [snapback]92870[/snapback]​


Did they search you coming into the U.S.
I heard they are more strict coming into the U.S.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> We just drove from Ontario to Florida


Looking for mad cow's I would presume......

Tim


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

That is SO AWESOME






























Tami


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

z-family said:


> Nonny will be happy to hear she has company now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]92900[/snapback]​


She sure will Rob
Now it can be one big rest stop between the two groups

Don


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Liquor & Beer *
> In Ontario, anyone 19 years of age or older may buy liquor or wine from the "LCBO" (government-run liquor stores). Beer may be purchased from "The Beer Store". These outlets are located throughout Ontario.
> Domestic wines are also available from retail wine stores in most of our larger cities.
> 
> *Liquor Control Board of Ontario (LCBO) Stores *
> 1. 5389 Ferry Street, 357-4360, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 4694 Victoria Ave, 358-8532, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. Town & Country Plaza, 356-3972, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> *The Beer Store *
> 1. 4670 Bridge St, 354-3663 Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 6757 Lundy's Lane, 354-5521, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. 3739 Portage Road, 354-4337, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> Dairy Regs-clicky here
> 3. Milk and milk products imported from USA
> NO ANIMAL HEALTH RESTRICTION
> 
> Dairy products are okay, meat should be fine as long as it is frozen and in labelled store packages and you plan to consume it and not sell it, that is what I was told last summer.
> 
> I will keep looking for more definitive information.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]92666[/snapback]​


Kevin

It is like you have been to Canada before









Food should not be a big deal
Border usually focuses on weapons, drugs, smokes and booze.
Your pet should have papers from your vet and there should be no problems

The crossing between US and Canada is no biggie...just a few simple questions and you are good to go.

My normal routine when I cross...

1 - Passports in hand ready to give to the officer
2 - Remove sunglasses
3 - Turn off radio
4 - Short and sweet answers

Questions usually will go something like this.

Q - Purpose of trip
A - Pleasure, vacation to Niagara Falls area

Q - How long will your stay be
A - 1 week

Q - Citizenship?
A - USA

Q - Any smokes or booze
A - 2 cases bought at the duty free

Have a nice trip.
Thanks and away you go.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

> Your pet should have papers from your vet and there should be no problems


Thor,

What papers for your pets, immunizations & rabies documentation?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Tami,

I've searched long and hard, and the only thing I can find is proof of up to date rabies vaccine. This is required by most campgrounds I've been too with the dog too, so I usually just get written documentation from the vet at the beginning of the season, and just keep it in the glove box with the trailer reg/insurance info. That way, I always have it on hand.

The remember, you will need this info not just to go into Canada, but to come back into the US also. The US Customs can be a bit more stringent then the Canadian regs. I would recommend that if you don't have one, to get a passport for everyone in your party, as it will make crossing easier. They are not required yet for the Canadian Border, but will be eventually, and that way, you'll won't need to take a your birth certificate.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info on the passports Tim
Peg wants to get them for all of us but it may have to wait alittle while

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Dog owners must not import pit bulls into the Province of Ontario.

dogs may enter Canada if accompanied by a valid rabies vaccination certificate issued by a licensed veterinarian which clearly identifies the dogs and state that they are currently vaccinated against rabies. The certificate should identify the animal as in breed, colour, weight, etc., and indicate the name of the licensed rabies vaccine used (trade name), including serial number and duration of its validity (up to three years). Please note that if the duration of validity is not indicated on the certificate, it will be considered to be valid for one year.

We always just took the dogs folder that contains everything in it.

Thor, yepper been north of the border a few hundred times in my life. Used to go about 5-6 times a years, sometimes more. Winter for New Year's, snowmobiling a few times in Jan. and Feb., then opening of Bass fishing, opening of cottages, boats and docks in water, summer vacation, closing of cottages, fall fishing.....etc. One of the best places on Earth in my opinion.

kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the info on the passports Tim
> Peg wants to get them for all of us but it may have to wait alittle while
> 
> Don
> [snapback]93098[/snapback]​


Timing is everything. We recieved in the mail this week that the Post Office in the next town over is holding a passport day to help people get them easier. Our whole family will Git-R-Done that day.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How Long Will it Take to Process a Passport Application?

If you apply at a Passport Acceptance Facility And Choose By Mail (for renewal, additional pages, and amendment) You will receive your passport within about Routine Service 6 Weeks 
Expedited Service, Plus Overnight delivery service for: Sending your application and Returning your passport to you within about 2 Weeks .

Passport Facility near you-click here.


----------



## RizFam

> Tami,
> 
> I've searched long and hard, and the only thing I can find is proof of up to date rabies vaccine. This is required by most campgrounds I've been too with the dog too, so I usually just get written documentation from the vet at the beginning of the season, and just keep it in the glove box with the trailer reg/insurance info. That way, I always have it on hand.
> 
> The remember, you will need this info not just to go into Canada, but to come back into the US also. The US Customs can be a bit more stringent then the Canadian regs. I would recommend that if you don't have one, to get a passport for everyone in your party, as it will make crossing easier. They are not required yet for the Canadian Border, but will be eventually, and that way, you'll won't need to take a your birth certificate.
> 
> Tim





> dogs may enter Canada if accompanied by a valid rabies vaccination certificate issued by a licensed veterinarian which clearly identifies the dogs and state that they are currently vaccinated against rabies. The certificate should identify the animal as in breed, colour, weight, etc., and indicate the name of the licensed rabies vaccine used (trade name), including serial number and duration of its validity (up to three years). Please note that if the duration of validity is not indicated on the certificate, it will be considered to be valid for one year.
> kevin


Thank you, appreciate the information!

Tami


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Timing is everything. We recieved in the mail this week that the Post Office in the next town over is holding a passport day to help people get them easier. Our whole family will Git-R-Done that day.
> 
> John
> [snapback]93105[/snapback]​


I wish they would do that here John I haven't hear anything like in my area

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, check with the local post office. Most of them can process passport applications. What Kevin didn't include was the fee's. Last time I checked, the expedited service came a very high premium....Of course the standard 6 week fee is somewhere around $80 without the photos.

If your going to get them for the kids, both you and Peggy will have to go down to the post office or passport office with them, or bring an notorized affidavid from the non appearing parent stating that his/her permission is granted for the minors to get a passport. I believe this is to prevent/reduce the occurance of an estranged parent from leaving the country with the children...but that would be mere speculation on my part.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don, check with the local post office. Most of them can process passport applications. What Kevin didn't include was the fee's. Last time I checked, the expedited service came a very high premium....Of course the standard 6 week fee is somewhere around $80 without the photos.
> 
> If your going to get them for the kids, both you and Peggy will have to go down to the post office or passport office with them, or bring an notorized affidavid from the non appearing parent stating that his/her permission is granted for the minors to get a passport. I believe this is to prevent/reduce the occurance of an estranged parent from leaving the country with the children...but that would be mere speculation on my part.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93317[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info Tim








I'll talk to Peg and see what she wants to do
Don


----------



## our2girls

Good evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How would I go about getting one of those Niagra Fall's Area Rally flag's on my sig???

THANKS!

Mike

BTW.... I first saw to the falls in 1972 when I was 6 years old. My youngest daughter is 6 this summer....

Guess what she'll be seeing this summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## huntr70

our2girls said:


> Good evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How would I go about getting one of those Niagra Fall's Area Rally flag's on my sig???
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Mike
> 
> BTW.... I first saw to the falls in 1972 when I was 6 years old. My youngest daughter is 6 this summer....
> 
> Guess what she'll be seeing this summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]93327[/snapback]​


Mike,

Right click on the banner.

Click properties.

Highlight the web address (URL) that appears in the box.

Right click on it and 'copy'.

Go into your control panel.

Click update signature.

Use the img button and then use 'paste' to put the image URL in the sig.

Steve


----------



## our2girls

Steve,

Thank You!!

Mike


----------



## huntr70

our2girls said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]93340[/snapback]​


You're welcome action

Anything to show that the East coast has 26 familys coming to their rally!!









Steve


----------



## RizFam

Yeah Steve Thanks! 
I had forgotten how to update our's as well









Tami


----------



## our2girls

Steve,

I noticed you are going to be at Eagle's Peak campground in PA. this summer. My wife Debbie and I camped there when we were dating back in the summer of 98!

...maybe we should of named our daughter Brianna "Eagle's Peak"!!









At any rate, that campground was pretty cool as I remember, up on top of a big hill.

Mike


----------



## Thor

You take a day froam the forum and you have a ton of reading to do. 26 Outbackers at the rally now....yeh. Who is 26?

Pet - Good documentation from your vet stating that all of your dogs shots are up to date. You will need this to get back into US as well

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> You take a day froam the forum and you have a ton of reading to do. 26 Outbackers at the rally now....yeh. Who is 26?
> 
> Pet - Good documentation from your vet stating that all of your dogs shots are up to date. You will need this to get back into US as well
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93518[/snapback]​


I think our2girls is the last one so far to get a site
can we break 30









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Our 2 grils was number 25, Karma was number 26. He will be in site 53 for fri and sat and then have to move to another. The move will be a Outbacker help get together. His DW does all the towing and she is a willing newbie at learning.

John


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Our 2 grils was number 25, Karma was number 26. He will be in site 53 for fri and sat and then have to move to another. The move will be a Outbacker help get together. His DW does all the towing and she is a willing newbie at learning.
> 
> John
> [snapback]93532[/snapback]​


A newbie in learning - love it....we were all there at one point or another









Thor


----------



## huntr70

our2girls said:


> Steve,
> 
> I noticed you are going to be at Eagle's Peak campground in PA. this summer. My wife Debbie and I camped there when we were dating back in the summer of 98!
> 
> ...maybe we should of named our daughter Brianna "Eagle's Peak"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, that campground was pretty cool as I remember, up on top of a big hill.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]93374[/snapback]​


Hi Mike...

Yes, we started going there last year.

It is a really nice CG. The hill going up the mountain is a bear, but it is fairly short, so it isn't too bad.

We always go to the sites up in the woods....kind of away from the main area, but close enough to walk to everything that you need to.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Our 2 grils was number 25, Karma was number 26. He will be in site 53 for fri and sat and then have to move to another. The move will be a Outbacker help get together. His DW does all the towing and she is a willing newbie at learning.
> 
> John
> [snapback]93532[/snapback]​


Thanks for the correction John
We were all newbies at one time
At least there will be plenty of helpers around









Don


----------



## Thor

Ok the email went today....lets see what happens.

I think it is time for another map up date.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

That's great Thor let us know what they say

Thanks for the map bump Rob









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

I think for that week it should be call Outback's not Bissell's. That campground is ours. Party









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I think for that week it should be call Outback's not Bissell's. That campground is ours. Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93836[/snapback]​


I agree with you there Thor









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Do you think they'd mind??

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Do you think they'd mind??
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93883[/snapback]​


Tim I think we'll out number the rest of the Campground









Don


----------



## Thor

Any ideas how to get a overview pic of the rally?

It would be pretty cool if we could somehow get all of our trailers into a picture.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Any ideas how to get a overview pic of the rally?
> 
> It would be pretty cool if we could somehow get all of our trailers into a picture.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93977[/snapback]​


Great Idea
I'll have to think on that one









Don


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Any ideas how to get a overview pic of the rally?
> 
> It would be pretty cool if we could somehow get all of our trailers into a picture.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93977[/snapback]​


Well......

If anyone takes the helicopter tour of the Fall's, slip them an extra $20 and have them take you over the CG.

Snap away some pics!!









Either that, or have one of the firefighters climb a really tall ladder.









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

climbing it is not the problem.....the problem is finding one....









Tim


----------



## Thor

Speaking about Fireman..... Big news story for us

4 on duty fireman took the firetruck to home depot to return some product...while they were in the store, someone stole their firetruck and took it for a joy ride.

They caught the 20 year old which did not even know how to drive a car. Everyone in the dept. was amazed that he even could get the truck started...I guess the switches must be flipped in the correct order







The 20 year got charged and the fireman are being questions why they took a firetruck to Home Depot.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Un fortunately most Fire trucks do not use keys anymore, just a starter button or switch that says off, on and start. Whats so hard?

Taking it to Home Depot, not a big deal, not leaving someone with the truck.......

John


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Un fortunately most Fire trucks do not use keys anymore, just a starter button or switch that says off, on and start. Whats so hard?
> 
> Taking it to Home Depot, not a big deal, not leaving someone with the truck.......
> 
> John
> [snapback]94176[/snapback]​


Good Point







But..... who can resist not going into Home Depot









Thor


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> If anyone takes the helicopter tour of the Fall's, slip them an extra $20 and have them take you over the CG.
> 
> Snap away some pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]93995[/snapback]​


I like Idea Steve









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> .... the fireman are being questions why they took a firetruck to Home Depot. whistling.gif


Actually, it's not unusual, and unless it is against department policy, I don't see what the problem is/was. We do it all the time, and many times, we are buying stuff for the department. If we are there for other reasons, then we try to make some sort of FD related business there, like a quick "pre-incident" plan, re-familiarization of the layout of the store and the stock rooms, sprinkler connections, utility shut-offs, special hazards, roof access, and stuff like that. That was the Lt. can write up some training for the day too.

Actually, the Home Depot in town like to have us come out every six months or so for "home safety" day, and the fire marshals office gets involved. The kids love it.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> .... the fireman are being questions why they took a firetruck to Home Depot. whistling.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not unusual, and unless it is against department policy, I don't see what the problem is/was. We do it all the time, and many times, we are buying stuff for the department. If we are there for other reasons, then we try to make some sort of FD related business there, like a quick "pre-incident" plan, re-familiarization of the layout of the store and the stock rooms, sprinkler connections, utility shut-offs, special hazards, roof access, and stuff like that. That was the Lt. can write up some training for the day too.
> 
> Actually, the Home Depot in town like to have us come out every six months or so for "home safety" day, and the fire marshals office gets involved. The kids love it.
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94244[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That's great Tim
Keep up the great job









Don


----------



## our2girls

Ditto!

Anybody interested in a caravan from Michigan??

Mike


----------



## HootBob

I like you thinking Mike, I was going to ask anyone from down here in the Pa. area
If they want to hook up for a group drive to NF

Don


----------



## our2girls

I drive to Carlisle every year with my 72 Charger in tow... It's pretty cool when you "pick" up a caravan on the turnpike....
Can you imagine 3 to 5 Outbacks in a row? Pretty cool!


----------



## luv2rv

hurricaneplumber said:


> *Liquor & Beer *
> In Ontario, anyone 19 years of age or older may buy liquor or wine from the "LCBO" (government-run liquor stores). Beer may be purchased from "The Beer Store". These outlets are located throughout Ontario.
> Domestic wines are also available from retail wine stores in most of our larger cities.
> 
> *Liquor Control Board of Ontario (LCBO) Stores *
> 1. 5389 Ferry Street, 357-4360, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 4694 Victoria Ave, 358-8532, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. Town & Country Plaza, 356-3972, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> *The Beer Store *
> 1. 4670 Bridge St, 354-3663 Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 6757 Lundy's Lane, 354-5521, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. 3739 Portage Road, 354-4337, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> Dairy Regs-clicky here
> 3. Milk and milk products imported from USA
> NO ANIMAL HEALTH RESTRICTION
> 
> Dairy products are okay, meat should be fine as long as it is frozen and in labelled store packages and you plan to consume it and not sell it, that is what I was told last summer.
> 
> I will keep looking for more definitive information.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]92666[/snapback]​


Uh what he said!

Kevin is hereby knighted as an honorary Canadian (Ceremony to take place at NF)

Wow, you have more information about Canada than I do.









Wayne


----------



## HootBob

our2girls said:


> Can you imagine 3 to 5 Outbacks in a row? Pretty cool!
> [snapback]94289[/snapback]​


Yeah I think that would be an awesome sight to see









Don


----------



## Thor

luv2rv said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liquor & Beer *
> In Ontario, anyone 19 years of age or older may buy liquor or wine from the "LCBO" (government-run liquor stores). Beer may be purchased from "The Beer Store". These outlets are located throughout Ontario.
> Domestic wines are also available from retail wine stores in most of our larger cities.
> 
> *Liquor Control Board of Ontario (LCBO) Stores *
> 1. 5389 Ferry Street, 357-4360, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 4694 Victoria Ave, 358-8532, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. Town & Country Plaza, 356-3972, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> *The Beer Store *
> 1. 4670 Bridge St, 354-3663 Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 2. 6757 Lundy's Lane, 354-5521, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 3. 3739 Portage Road, 354-4337, Mon-Fri 10 a.m. - 10 p.m.
> 
> Dairy Regs-clicky here
> 3. Milk and milk products imported from USA
> NO ANIMAL HEALTH RESTRICTION
> 
> Dairy products are okay, meat should be fine as long as it is frozen and in labelled store packages and you plan to consume it and not sell it, that is what I was told last summer.
> 
> I will keep looking for more definitive information.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]92666[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Uh what he said!
> 
> Kevin is hereby knighted as an honorary Canadian (Ceremony to take place at NF)
> 
> Wow, you have more information about Canada than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]94296[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wayne

Just think, in a few more days we will have him saying eh.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How cool is this, the young Lad has been chosen to be a temporary Canadian ehh, now I just need to put on my tuque and head to Tim's, then stop at the Canadian Tire and pick up some **** milk and salt-vinegar chips.

But, do I have to be a Habs fan now









kevin


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> How cool is this, the young Lad has been chosen to be a temporary Canadian ehh, now I just need to put on my tuque and head to Tim's, then stop at the Canadian Tire and pick up some **** milk and salt-vinegar chips.
> 
> But, do I have to be a Habs fan now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]94533[/snapback]​


Kevin

Leafs







as in Toronto

PS - do not forget about the back bacon.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Kevin congrats to your young lad









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> now I just need to put on my tuque


Please forgive my ignorance, but what's a tuque??









Tim


----------



## our2girls

Remember Bob and Doug McKenzie?? They wore tuques.....knit caps (I always called them a ski cap here in Michigan).

Maybe we can all play beerchaser at the rally?!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahhh! I've called them ski caps growing up, but ever since I was in the Navy, I've called them watch caps....Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Tim


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

our2girls said:


> Remember Bob and Doug McKenzie?? They wore tuques.....knit caps (I always called them a ski cap here in Michigan).
> 
> Maybe we can all play beerchaser at the rally?!!!!!
> [snapback]94822[/snapback]​


Now those to guys were funny
















Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> our2girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Bob and Doug McKenzie?? They wore tuques.....knit caps (I always called them a ski cap here in Michigan).
> 
> Maybe we can all play beerchaser at the rally?!!!!!
> [snapback]94822[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Now those to guys were funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]94866[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I cannot even write out their call. Remember the brown stubbies??

Thor


----------



## Firefighter2104

My computer at home won't let me load this site anymore, so I have to read the posting at work. I left on a business trip last week and this was the 1st time I have been able to look at these posting's in several weeks.

I left off at page 50 and now there's 73 page's.







No one I am going back now.









It's GREAT to see so many people going camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Were not camping yet, most of us for this rally are dreaming of spring.

Except Moosegut, he likes cold camping......









John


----------



## Thor

Bill

Did you get the shakes being away from Outbackers.com for such a long time?









Thor


----------



## Thor

I just received a phone call from Keystone. They are interested in the Niagara Rally but at this time will not support it







. They are not supporting any these type of events .... yet. The good news is that they are getting lots of requests and are seriously starting to think about it.

So it looks like this year is out; however, next year might be a different story. They suggested that I email them pictures of the rally to them build a business case to help promote the idea.

FYI - Customer Service 1-866 425-4369 push #4 for Outback.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> I just received a phone call from Keystone. They are interested in the Niagara Rally but at this time will not support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are not supporting any these type of events .... yet. The good news is that they are getting lots of requests and are seriously starting to think about it.
> 
> So it looks like this year is out; however, next year might be a different story. They suggested that I email them pictures of the rally to them build a business case to help promote the idea.
> 
> FYI - Customer Service 1-866 425-4369 push #4 for Outback.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]95508[/snapback]​


Just a thought guys. Its a bit of a Catch 22....no sponsorship without documented attendance but how do you doc. attendance w/out either being there or having photos? ...and if you can't document attendance, you're not getting any sponsorship ... Presuming you don't want them to use these wonderful photos of happy OB owners to build up their own business without also supporting the Rallies, then .... take lots of photos, (be sure that somebody documents WHO any of the identifiable folks are and how to get hold of them in the future), then send Keystone the photos (not the IDs). Talk up the Rallies and push them for some sponsorship....but tell them, in writing, that those photos may not be used without express written permission from the individual in the photo! In order to get that permission, they'll have to come back to the sender (or the Forum) and ask for an ID of a person or permission to use the photo ... that would be a really good time to remind them that the OB rallies could use their sponsorship


----------



## nonny

our2girls said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Anybody interested in a caravan from Michigan??
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]94282[/snapback]​


Yes, I am, Mike. I see Z Family is arriving Friday also. They're just north of me. I've been offline for a bit and am awfully busy preparing for my Spring Break trip, which will be the end of this week and all of next week. You can email me if you don't hear back from me quickly enough to organize. Thanks.


----------



## HootBob

it's not a bad idea for rallies only
And I also agree with wolfie too

Don


----------



## our2girls

nonny said:


> our2girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Anybody interested in a caravan from Michigan??
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]94282[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am, Mike. I see Z Family is arriving Friday also. They're just north of me. I've been offline for a bit and am awfully busy preparing for my Spring Break trip, which will be the end of this week and all of next week. You can email me if you don't hear back from me quickly enough to organize. Thanks.
> [snapback]95554[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan...I'm in the Detroit area, Would you be going into Canada through Sarnia or Windsor?, either way, I can hook up with you!!!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## our2girls

I'll most likely cross thru Windsor, I'm sure as the date draws nearer, we'll be able to pinpoint a meeting place in Ontario!

Mike


----------



## nonny

I'll meet up with z-family and cross with them at Sarnia.







I have family in Port Huron and will have my daughter meet me there to hand over the granddaughter if I don't already have her.







I am so excited!







Rally, Rally, Rally!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, question for all you guys that may have crossed from NY before, what route do you recommend.....the Peace Bridge in Buffalo, or the Rainbow Bridge in Niagra Falls? To me, the Peace Bridge looks like a better routing, but I will take which ever is the easier crossing.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, question for all you guys that may have crossed from NY before, what route do you recommend.....the Peace Bridge in Buffalo, or the Rainbow Bridge in Niagra Falls? To me, the Peace Bridge looks like a better routing, but I will take which ever is the easier crossing.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95794[/snapback]​


I have crossed both. The peace bridge will be faster in most cases however; the Rainbow you get to see the falls









Or take the Peace there and the Rainbow home









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I've been across the Rainbow, and I remember it to be a bit of a hassle, with traffic. So I think I will definately take the Peace Bridge going up, especially at the tail end of a 400+ mile trip. We can see the Falls the next day.









Thanks for the info Thor.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I've been across the Rainbow, and I remember it to be a bit of a hassle, with traffic. So I think I will definately take the Peace Bridge going up, especially at the tail end of a 400+ mile trip. We can see the Falls the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Thor.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]96041[/snapback]​


Tim

The falls are pretty big...they are hard to miss









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I will just be following the other campers, so which ever bridge they cross that will be me.

Were these bridges named in the 70's??? Peace & Rainbow, should I put up my tie-dye flag when I cross and light up a fatty??

kevin


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> I will just be following the other campers, so which ever bridge they cross that will be me.
> 
> Were these bridges named in the 70's??? Peace & Rainbow, should I put up my tie-dye flag when I cross and light up a fatty??
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]96344[/snapback]​


Kevin

I really do not care which bridge you use....as long as you bring some wooden levelling blocks.







(and burn them)

Thor


----------



## bachala

OK count us in too for July 28th & 29th, we can only do the 2 days so we were unable to reserve a site but Isabelle told us just show up and she will find us a place to park our rigs. I don't care if have hookups or not, for 2 days we can rough it.......... 
Can't wait to meet you all.

There are 3 Outback owners in our town that I know of and 2 of us plan on being there.

Bissell's is a little over 1 hr away and it would be a shame to miss out on this one.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nice job Joe, can't wait to see ya!!









Maybe you can get site 100 next to Thor, since it looks open still, up in the Cool Section









kevin


----------



## HootBob

That's great Joe
Can't wait to meet you also









Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Another camper.









Anyone crossing at Kingston is welcome to stop at my place and head down to Bissell's together.

Thor


----------



## bachala

Rob:

It will be only my DW and myself and my friend Mike and his DW.
No pets or children as of now....

Now if I can only get that 3rd Outback family in town to join us..................

Thanks

Joe


----------



## huntr70

bachala said:


> Rob:
> 
> It will be only my DW and myself and my friend Mike and his DW.
> No pets or children as of now....
> 
> Now if I can only get that 3rd Outback family in town to join us..................
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe
> [snapback]97011[/snapback]​


Wow...

Hootbob may have a run for his money as a recruiter!!!!
















Work on them Joe!!!

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

This rally is growing very quickly









Does anyone have the last count. It should be around 28 - 29 families sunny

The Potluck area is big enough for 100 people. It sure looks like we need a bigger place. I will call them just to let them know the numbers. The orginal plan was around 15-20. We are 50% more
















Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> This rally is growing very quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the last count. It should be around 28 - 29 families sunny
> 
> The Potluck area is big enough for 100 people. It sure looks like we need a bigger place. I will call them just to let them know the numbers. The orginal plan was around 15-20. We are 50% more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]97157[/snapback]​


Thor don't forget some will not be there for the first Pot Luck
Thats why we were talking about having second one later in the week
for the ones that are coming later in the week

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

We have some serious organizing to do regarding the Potluck....If we are not carefull there will be 1000 hotdogs.

Thor


----------



## z-family




----------



## dmbcfd

If we're having 1000 hot dogs, how many pounds of beans should I bring?

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## matty1

dmbcfd said:


> If we're having 1000 hot dogs, how many pounds of beans should I bring?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]97197[/snapback]​


too bad they only sell buns in packs of 800....


----------



## Thor

z-family said:


> Yeah and we are going to have to bring ALOT of kool-aid also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]97204[/snapback]​


I hope that is Outbacker's Kool-Aid









Thor


----------



## HootBob

ROFLMAO








With that much beans I'll my gas mask









Don


----------



## Thor

Wait

Just think of the beer. If everyone even just brought a 6pack of some local brew









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Wait
> 
> Just think of the beer. If everyone even just brought a 6pack of some local brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]97224[/snapback]​


I can taste them now









Don


----------



## nonny

Even I can taste them and I don't drink!


----------



## nonny

I just read bachala's post that Bissell's won't take reservations for 2 day campers even Outbackers. They're thinking of staying in a motel and driving over for the day! That's just wrong! I'm not a happy camper at the moment. We've filled 28 of their sites and, if happy, will likely bring lots of business via returning campers or word of mouth. I'm wondering if we should address this via email or phone call? What say ye NF ralliers?


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

Yeah He said Isabelle told him just to show up and she will find him a spot
to park his rig

Don


----------



## our2girls

Could a post have been deleted?

Mike


----------



## nonny

I recall that now but thought that was someone else. Sorry, I should have read back to it before I posted. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## our2girls

Kevin:
Yes, we are just south of Buffalo and we did check on getting a site at the Niagara Falls rally however we could not book a site for just 2 days they wanted us to book a min, of 4 days. With my work schedule I can only do weekends. Would really like to go sounds like everyone is going to have a great time.Joe

Nonny,

I found it!









It was in the "what do you do, whetre do you live " thread


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

HootBob said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that much beans I'll my gas mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]97217[/snapback]​


And nobody has even mentioned the kraut, chili and onions yet.









Tim


----------



## Thor

I suggest just book 4 days and cancel the days you do not wish. If this is the only way to do it, what choice do you have?

I am going call Bissell's on Mon regarding the potluck..drop me an email and I wil see if anything can be done. I cannot see there being a problem.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

a 1000 hotdogs and a Canadian who can't figure out his own grill.......
















I'll bring some brew for this event

kevin


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> a 1000 hotdogs and a Canadian who can't figure out his own grill.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring some brew for this event
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]97756[/snapback]​


Kevin I forgot all about that









Don


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> a 1000 hotdogs and a Canadian who can't figure out his own grill.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring some brew for this event
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]97756[/snapback]​


I was hoping everyone forgot about that









Good one









Thor


----------



## Thor

Found a great site for the Niagara Falls Area for things to do and see.

Things to do and See

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

Great site Thor! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nonny

Cool!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I thought I recognized that site, posted it about 40 pages back.









Here is another one for attractions in the area...Niagara Falls Attractions-click here

Niagara Falls Facts-click here
This is funny because my grandma used to tell me that "back in the day" Niagara Falls was so loud you couldn't hear standing by it. Then they diverted water for the power plant which changed the look and noise level. Times change.

last one I have bookmarked
This one has a downtown map in it

Fireworks !!! Over the falls every Friday & Sunday night during the Summer !
Fireworks begin at 10:00 PM

2006 FALLS FIREWORKS 
*July* 1st (Canada Day), 4th (US Independence Day)Friday 7th, Sunday 9th, Friday 14th, Sunday 16th Friday 21st, Sunday 23rd, Friday 28th, Sunday 30th

*August* 
Friday 4th, Sunday 6th, Friday 11th, Sunday 13th Friday 18th, Sunday 20th, Friday 25th, Sunday 27th

Falls illumination schedule 2006
July 9:00 PM-midnight 
August 9:00 PM-midnight

Niagara Falls 3D flyover view-AWESOME!!!-click here(don't get sick)

Interative Area Map Click on map for details of that item.

kevin


----------



## Golden Mom

Hi Everyone action 
A while back, I had asked about taking food into Canada. Some of you gave me websites to look up and I did that, but I just don't understand some of the "customs" language being used. In other words, I just didn't get it!









So in case anyone else didn't get it either ( I hope I'm not the only one), here is some info. in "southern" terms.
I called Customs today and here's what they told me.

Going into Canada - you can basically take any food items, it does not have to be in original container. The rule is you can take 500 lbs. of meat per person, and 40 lbs. frozen & canned vegies and fruit. There is no restrictions on fresh fruit, vegies, dairy or eggs.
But coming back to the US is a different story. All eggs, beef, chicken being bought back has to be in the original container saying it came from the U.S. In other words, eggs, beef and chicken can only be brought back in the US, if it came from US to start with. You can bring pork back either way. Fresh fruits & Vegies has to have a label on it where it came from. No milk can be brought back in.

Hope that makes sense to everyone else. It did me









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice explanation. I m thinking snacks for the trip and shop when I get there, eat all that I purchase and bring nothing home including full beer bottles or cans.









John


----------



## Guest

John,

I don't think that you're allowed to bring any full beer bottles or cans back into the U.S. As a public service, I will be happy to help anybody empty their bottles/cans. I realize that it's a great sacrifice, but what are friends for??









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Speaking of empty bottles, I sure could go for one of these today....ummm some of the best tasty fluid

Remember these style bottles, eh Thor? Still have one, although not full.


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the links Thor and Kevin
I bookmark them already so me and Peg can look them over









Don


----------



## Thor

Golden Mom said:


> Hi Everyone action
> A while back, I had asked about taking food into Canada. Some of you gave me websites to look up and I did that, but I just don't understand some of the "customs" language being used. In other words, I just didn't get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in case anyone else didn't get it either ( I hope I'm not the only one), here is some info. in "southern" terms.
> I called Customs today and here's what they told me.
> 
> Going into Canada - you can basically take any food items, it does not have to be in original container. The rule is you can take 500 lbs. of meat per person, and 40 lbs. frozen & canned vegies and fruit. There is no restrictions on fresh fruit, vegies, dairy or eggs.
> But coming back to the US is a different story. All eggs, beef, chicken being bought back has to be in the original container saying it came from the U.S. In other words, eggs, beef and chicken can only be brought back in the US, if it came from US to start with. You can bring pork back either way. Fresh fruits & Vegies has to have a label on it where it came from. No milk can be brought back in.
> 
> Hope that makes sense to everyone else. It did me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day! sunny
> [snapback]98793[/snapback]​


That is enough food for the entire rally potluck. How would you ever carry 500lbs of meat in the outback fridge









Tim - sorry if I heisted your site. Good point - Is there anyway of reduing this thread so it easier to find stuff?

Thor


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Speaking of empty bottles, I sure could go for one of these today....ummm some of the best tasty fluid
> 
> Remember these style bottles, eh Thor? Still have one, although not full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98817[/snapback]​


Are stubbies back?







I finished many of those in my younger years









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of empty bottles, I sure could go for one of these today....ummm some of the best tasty fluid
> 
> Remember these style bottles, eh Thor? Still have one, although not full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98817[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Are stubbies back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished many of those in my younger years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98954[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thor you're still young








Kevin if I look hard enough I may have one still full 
my dad used to collect beer cans and bottles from everywhere









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Golden Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone action
> A while back, I had asked about taking food into Canada. Some of you gave me websites to look up and I did that, but I just don't understand some of the "customs" language being used. In other words, I just didn't get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in case anyone else didn't get it either ( I hope I'm not the only one), here is some info. in "southern" terms.
> I called Customs today and here's what they told me.
> 
> Going into Canada - you can basically take any food items, it does not have to be in original container. The rule is you can take 500 lbs. of meat per person, and 40 lbs. frozen & canned vegies and fruit. There is no restrictions on fresh fruit, vegies, dairy or eggs.
> But coming back to the US is a different story. All eggs, beef, chicken being bought back has to be in the original container saying it came from the U.S. In other words, eggs, beef and chicken can only be brought back in the US, if it came from US to start with. You can bring pork back either way. Fresh fruits & Vegies has to have a label on it where it came from. No milk can be brought back in.
> 
> Hope that makes sense to everyone else. It did me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day! sunny
> [snapback]98793[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That is enough food for the entire rally potluck. How would you ever carry 500lbs of meat in the outback fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim - sorry if I heisted your site. Good point - Is there anyway of reduing this thread so it easier to find stuff?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98953[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









Are you talking to me???









Tim


----------



## Thor

Yup. Just the last part.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Yup. Just the last part.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99134[/snapback]​


I must be getting old...'cause I have no idea what your talking about....what site did you hiest??

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m glad I m not the only one confused. I have reread this several times









John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> I m glad I m not the only one confused. I have reread this several times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]99571[/snapback]​


Another one for the confus club









Don


----------



## Thor

Now we are just walking around in circles









Thor


----------



## huntr70

z-family said:


> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> Adultsincluding Big kids)
> Total=49
> Kids= 47
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 03-31-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
> Site 94---highlander96*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 75---our2girls*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 53---Karma*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 73---RizFam*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site ???---bachala*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site ???---Mike*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 97---johnp2000**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---boaterdan**** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> Welcome aboard Joe glad your gona make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many adults and kids in your party and how many in the other outbackers party?
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]96912[/snapback]​


Just wanted to bring this back up...it took me ten minutes to find it.....

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

WOW all we need is one more for the Big 30









Don


----------



## Thor

Ok, no pressure...we should be able to arm strong the 30th Outbaker to come and join us.









Thor


----------



## mjatalley

Wow - this thread is 78 pages long - has 1162 replies and has been viewed 20,944 times!!! Is this some kind of record???









Definately the biggest ralley for this year.


----------



## Thor

I think we talk too much









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Sure glad I already reserved since the #30 Outbacker to sign up is responsible to bring burning blocks for the fire, adult fluids, events for the 100+ kids (*and* young Hootbob), potluck at their site, coordinate events at the Falls, whew, I am really glad that all I have to do is show up.....

So who will be the next one to sign up????? c'mon yer not sceered are ya????


----------



## nonny

If any of you can talk Grunt0311 into coming, he and his wife would qualify as #30.







Unfortunately, I haven't been able to...


----------



## tdvffjohn

mjatalley said:


> Wow - this thread is 78 pages long - has 1162 replies and has been viewed 20,944 times!!! Is this some kind of record???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately the biggest ralley for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]101525[/snapback]​


Page count is based on how you have your controls set, on mine it is 34 pages.

The other 2 numbers speak for themselves
















John


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> Sure glad I already reserved since the #30 Outbacker to sign up is responsible to bring burning blocks for the fire, adult fluids, events for the 100+ kids (*and* young Hootbob), potluck at their site, coordinate events at the Falls, whew, I am really glad that all I have to do is show up.....
> 
> So who will be the next one to sign up????? c'mon yer not sceered are ya????
> [snapback]101542[/snapback]​


Kevin, They probability are scared now after all that








You were supposed to wait till they booked then tell them









Don


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> If any of you can talk Grunt0311 into coming, he and his wife would qualify as #30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]101569[/snapback]​


Pleeeeeeease Join us









Thor


----------



## HootBob

nonny said:


> If any of you can talk Grunt0311 into coming, he and his wife would qualify as #30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]101569[/snapback]​


Come on Grunt0311 join us
Just think of all the praises you would get just for being the BIG 30I would put a begging smiley but we don't have one

Don


----------



## Thor

There will be free hotdogs for the 30th Outbacker









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

.....and I will start your campfire for you, come on #30 where are you???


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> There will be free hotdogs for the 30th Outbacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]102150[/snapback]​


And buns,ketchup,mustard and onions









Don


----------



## nonny

The big 30 has real meaning for Bill this year, too. Remember, he just had a birthday!


----------



## Thor

nonny said:


> The big 30 has real meaning for Bill this year, too. Remember, he just had a birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]102481[/snapback]​


Happy Birthday Bill - almost over the hill









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Happy late birthday Bill.

Anyone having a birthday during the rally????

Mine is a few days afterwards, may just have to celebrate while there.

kevin


----------



## Highlander96

hurricaneplumber said:


> Happy late birthday Bill.
> 
> Anyone having a birthday during the rally????
> 
> Mine is a few days afterwards, may just have to celebrate while there.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]102530[/snapback]​


My birthday is the following week. Wedding anniversary as well. August 12 & 16.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Hey another Leo in the crowd, I'm the 9th. I knew there were other highly intelligent folks here









Our anniversary is Aug. 24th, the big #10 this year







how she put up this long









kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just how many folks am I going to have to plan happy birthday for on the pipes???









Tim


----------



## huntr70

Highlander96 said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy late birthday Bill.
> 
> Anyone having a birthday during the rally????
> 
> Mine is a few days afterwards, may just have to celebrate while there.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]102530[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday is the following week. Wedding anniversary as well. August 12 & 16.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]102549[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Our wedding anniversary is the day before we leave for Niagara......July 28th.

So much for getting up early and leaving ....
















Steve


----------



## nonny

If my daughter actually makes it up there, her birthday is August 23rd! She hates to have attention called to herself but she attended a wedding in Scotland a couple of years ago and had the time of her life. She'd love to hear you play, Tim!


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just how many folks am I going to have to plan happy birthday for on the pipes???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]102644[/snapback]​


Maybe KB can play the echo....from Southern NH








btw, still working on getting the music for you...as a non-piper, I am at the mercy of others (sorry).


----------



## HootBob

Oldest Daughter's birthday is July 20th and she want to have a birthday party 
with her Outback Family























So Tim get those pipes ready









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

huntr70 said:


> So much for getting up early and leaving ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]102664[/snapback]​


Steve,

I had a bad visual on this, my eyes are burning, some things I can live without knowing









kevin


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Happy late birthday Bill.
> 
> Anyone having a birthday during the rally????
> 
> Mine is a few days afterwards, may just have to celebrate while there.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]102530[/snapback]​


Are you trying to get everyone to buy you a beer or something????

Ok - almost having birthday counts in my books. I will have a cold one with your name on it.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> I will have a cold one with your name on it.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]102907[/snapback]​


and what will that be.....*MooseHead* beer?????

kevin


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for getting up early and leaving ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]102664[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I had a bad visual on this, my eyes are burning, some things I can live without knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]102817[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL









Don


----------



## Thor

Kevin

The ironic thing is I am drinking a Moosehead while I am typing this post. You have great taste in beer.

Moosehead it is









Thor


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Sorry I just could not help myself.



















It is also very cold.









A little bit about Moosehead

Moosehead is the oldest and largest independent brewery in Canada, owned by the Oland family since 1867. The Moose still symbolizes the pride, the indenpendence and the uncompromising selection of barely and hops that go into brewing this fine lager.









oh ok, since I am not driving I will have another one just for you.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor Moosehead is good but Molson Golden is better









Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Thor Moosehead is good but Molson Golden is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]103027[/snapback]​


Molson Golden is the amateur beer drinkers beer...

Now Molson Canadian is another story.









I am also hooked on Dos Equis....a beer brewed in Mexico, by a German Brewmaster......MMM mmmm good!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thor Moosehead is good but Molson Golden is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]103027[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Molson Golden is the amateur beer drinkers beer...
> 
> Now Molson Canadian is another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hooked on Dos Equis....a beer brewed in Mexico, by a German Brewmaster......MMM mmmm good!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]103029[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry, Red Hook Blonde has 'em all beat!

Hey Thor - nice picture above your 'puter....good looking dog!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

What is all this talk about Golden Beer.....

Real beer is as black as the Ace of spades, and comes from St James Gate Brewery, in Dublin, Ireland.

Remember, Guinsess is good for you. It's packed with vitamins....









Tim


----------



## HootBob

There you go we need our vitamins









Don


----------



## Thor

It sure sounds like we need a potluck for beer.









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

Usually when all of the "little known facts" come out of a person, they have had too much of the juice. Thanks for the Moosehead lecture.

by they way, seeing that mug holding a cold brew is not how I prefer to start my day, gonna be a looooong day now. me thirsty!

for the Brew Potluck, this is a brief list of likes for me (I can hear the growns at some of them)

Bass Ale
Molson Canadian
Old Vienna
Sleeman's Lager
Budweiser
Labatts Blue
Bud Light
Boddington's
Sam Adams
Red Hook
and almost any cold draught that I can see through.

Not on my List, just to name a few
Guiness-sorry Tim
Blue Moon
IPA

kevin


----------



## happycamper

hurricaneplumber said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for getting up early and leaving ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]102664[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Geeez you guys!! Too much info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shy
> 
> So exactly how long do you plan on keeping your convoy partners waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll get a little more sleep before we start out....... Or maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should celebrate your anniversary too and then we'd be in the same boat to start off the morning
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

*ahhhhhh!!!!!* where's that sharp stick to poke my eyes out..... stop with the bad visuals, I can't read anymore of this trip delay stuff...must be a PA thing


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Not on my List, just to name a few
> Guiness-sorry Tim


No Problem....that means there will be all the more for me







!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Not on my List, just to name a few
> Guiness-sorry Tim
> 
> 
> 
> No Problem....that means there will be all the more for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]103220[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And KB won't be there, the its YOUR banner to carry, Tim 








(sorry - no Guiness smileys)


----------



## johnp

Well I was afraid this would happen. We must pull the plug on this trip. My daughter is going to Girl Scout camp with her friends that week. I just called to cancel our reservation.









John


----------



## Thor

John

That is too bad; however, Girl Scout camp is important.

I know your daughter will have a great time.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that John
Kids comes first 
Besides there will be plenty more Rallies

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

John,

If she is going to camp for the week with the girls, can't you come out and camp with us, your boys? Since she won't be home anyways. Maybe even for a few days?

we will miss you

kevin


----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

Sorry to hear that John, my girls were looking forward to seeing your dog again.

John


----------



## johnp

John 
Anytime you want I will put that little rat in a box and ship it down to you









HE HE

Did I say that out loud









John


----------



## nonny

I'm sorry, too, John, but understand if you don't want to travel that far away from your daughter while she's on her camping trip. Hey, there's always next year and perhaps you can make one of the other rallies! Just know that your family will be missed!


----------



## johnp

My daughter goes to camp for a week every year. This year her and her friends picked the same week as the rally. So between not being able to get there until Wendsday becuase of my wife's job and having to pickup my daughter Saturday going to for two days I think would be crazy. So I booked Cedar Point for the week after. I will see some of you guys at the other two rallies.

John


----------



## Thor

John

We will raise our glasses in your honour.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

johnp2000 said:


> John
> Anytime you want I will put that little rat in a box and ship it down to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE HE
> 
> Did I say that out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]103756[/snapback]​


LMAO









John


----------



## z-family




----------



## johnp

Looks like I'm officially off the list
















But I'm still in for two sunny

John


----------



## z-family




----------



## johnp

No you can leave me off unfortunatly we can no longer go









John


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

I know the rally is still several months away but we got excited by driving by the area this past weekend. We took the kids to Splash Lagoon in Erie Pa and had to drive right thru the Niagara Region. All we could talk about was the rally and all the the fun things to do in Niagara.

The Peace Bridge was very easy to cross - maybe a 5min delay. We were asked 3 questions and that was it. Where are you from? Where are you going? and have a great time. Ok 2 questions and a comment.

Return trip was easy as well - How long were you in the States? and welcome back to Canada.

I think all of the Custom Officers had happy pills or something.









Thor


----------



## Karma

Some of you may remember that I wrote the North-East Outback dealer rep about this rally about two months back. Well, I heard back the other day. It would seem that they are interested in doing something. They have already called the CG to make arrangements to have two demo units on display on site -- I already suggested one of their Kargarues and the Havana interior, but if someone else has a suggestion, I would be happy to pass it on. They also want to contribute something to the pot luck -- I suggested wine and beer? I told them there would be about 50 kids of all ages, and they are going to look into doing something there. Anyway, I said I would get back to the person in their office handling the planning so if any of you have any more suggesions, send them to me direct or put them on the thread here. Due to my talking computer technology not working that great with these types of forums, I'm not able to follow actual exchanges in real time, so please don't take it personal if it takes me some time to get back to you. 
Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## Thor

Lawrence

I have emailed you. Your talking computer...is there a way we should be writing that can make it easier for your computer...besides proper spelling?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor, I e mailed him your phone number. Use E mail for Lawrence, the pm 's are harder to navigate.

John


----------



## Thor

John

I just noticed the Moderator under your belt. Congrats









Thor


----------



## Thor

Update

Karma call me last night and we were on the phone for almost an hour. Here is a copy of his email. He had better luck than I did.

Hi Thor,

Great chatting with you this evening. I like your ideas about Keystone
supporting some of the activities as well. 
Below is the first and second emails I sent to the North East keystone rep
FYI. Like I said, they called me at home after receiving the first letter,
and my wife had them call me at work. They seem to be pretty well committed
to the idea of being involved and have already contacted the CG to make
arrangements for the two demo units. I hope to get a response in writing to
my second email so you can post something conclusive on the list. 
Cheers for now,
Lawrence

Our thinking was that if there is interest that we would ask the rep to sponsor an event or trip for Outbackers who wish to join. A family event would be the best - Our suggestion would be a trip to the Butterfly Conservatory. What are everyone's thoughts? We wish to make sure everyone is ok with the idea.

I know the rally is for everyone to meet and have a relaxing fun time. Niagara Region has alot to offer and I know Outbackers will wish to explore the area. I the idea would be for Keystone sponsor an event and treat it as a reward for good customers. No sale pitches of any kind.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

Sounds good! sunny


----------



## happycamper

Sounds Good here too. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds good. With inside knowledge of the e mails Karma sent , I loved that he mentioned that the factory rep bring a pad and listen to suggestions and what mods the factory could make permanent.
A sales pitch would serve no purpose to people who already own an Outback









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber

tdvffjohn said:


> A sales pitch would serve no purpose to people who already own an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]110712[/snapback]​


they may be able to sell me a 29BHS with 1-ton diesel if the sell is just right. I'm contemplating bringing another child, that would make (4) four 17 year old girls in my camper along with my wife! Estrogen overload














Do they make a model with a separate Men's Room with tap system??

kevin


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds good. With inside knowledge of the e mails Karma sent , I loved that he mentioned that the factory rep bring a pad and listen to suggestions and what mods the factory could make permanent.
> A sales pitch would serve no purpose to people who already own an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]110712[/snapback]​


I agree with you John









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,

Sounds good to me. I know the family would love Butterfly Conservatory. I like the idea of rewarding owners.

Kevin, four 17 year old girls?









We'll have to come up with some secret signal you could give when you need help. Maybe you could blink "PLEASE HELP ME" in Morse code, if I knew Morse code?

Steve


----------



## happycamper

dmbcfd said:


> Thor,
> 
> Sounds good to me. I know the family would love Butterfly Conservatory. I like the idea of rewarding owners.
> 
> Kevin, four 17 year old girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to come up with some secret signal you could give when you need help. Maybe you could blink "PLEASE HELP ME" in Morse code, if I knew Morse code?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]110994[/snapback]​


Dosen't Anyone have a few good men? (Teenaged ones of course)

I am sure that'd keep the girls busy


----------



## hurricaneplumber

happycamper said:


> Dosen't Anyone have a few good men? (Teenaged ones of course)
> 
> I am sure that'd keep the girls busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111031[/snapback]​


Does it help that 3 of them are essentially boys? They surely are not the foo foo type. Trust me, sometimes I wonder if they really are girls.

kevin


----------



## Thor

dmbcfd said:


> Thor,
> 
> Sounds good to me. I know the family would love Butterfly Conservatory. I like the idea of rewarding owners.
> 
> Kevin, four 17 year old girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to come up with some secret signal you could give when you need help. Maybe you could blink "PLEASE HELP ME" in Morse code, if I knew Morse code?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]110994[/snapback]​


There is always a cold one at my trailer with your name on it.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Here is info on the Butterfly Conservatory

Butterfly

We took our family here 2 years ago and had a great time. I know its kinda wierd but it a great place for the young and not so young.

It is a great to stop while you are driving from Niagara Falls to Niagara-On-The-Lake. The route follows the Niagara River and is breath taking. It is great place to take your bikes.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Been to Butterfly Houses (Conservatories?) and always enjoy them.


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Here is info on the Butterfly Conservatory
> 
> Butterfly
> 
> We took our family here 2 years ago and had a great time. I know its kinda wierd but it a great place for the young and not so young.
> 
> It is a great to stop while you are driving from Niagara Falls to Niagara-On-The-Lake. The route follows the Niagara River and is breath taking. It is great place to take your bikes.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]111194[/snapback]​


That is fine with me, I think John Luke might enjoy that









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Sounds pretty cool Thor









Don


----------



## Thor

Marine Land is another great family day.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Marine Land is another great family day.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]111650[/snapback]​


Thor do you have a link for it

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Marine Land


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> Marine Land
> [snapback]112068[/snapback]​


Thanks Kevin
I booked marked it so I can show Peg

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don, are you sure you want to bring Cordell to someplace called Marine Land??? Think of all the water that will be there.









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Yeah
Maybe I can make some money on the water boy attraction
















Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

I've been to MarineLand there a couple of times and enjoyed it. We're in if anyone else wants to go. I can't do the rides anymore and my granddaughter loves them so I'd like her to have someone to ride with (though she's got the fever so bad that she'll actually go alone!).


----------



## hurricaneplumber

The last time I was in NF, I took a bus tour that hit most of the hot spots, we were allowed x amount of time to tour and visit before moving on. I remember the flower gardens, flower clock and such were really neat. The cable car thing over the gorge looked really cool from the solid ground








The Ripleys museum is really neat.

Plus the tour was affordable and if there was something you wanted to really spend a lot of time at, you can go back by yourself. It was a great way to experience a lot of stuff throughout the day. Not sure if anything like that is still available.

The one thing in NF, there are tons of opportunities to explore.

So far on our list is the Maid of the Mist, Insect thingy, possibly behind the Falls tour, seeing the free fireworks on Friday night, seeing the falls lit up on saturday night. That is about it, the rest of the time hanging out camping and relaxing.

kevin


----------



## Thor

Don

When you take your family to Marine Land make sure you let young Hootbob sit in the front row and you and Peg sit a few rows back.







You can only guess how big a splash a killer whale can make.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> When you take your family to Marine Land make sure you let young Hootbob sit in the front row and you and Peg sit a few rows back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only guess how big a splash a killer whale can make.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]112921[/snapback]​


Sure anything to encourage him to get wet















We did that at Sea World and he loved it









Don


----------



## RizFam

z-family said:


> Marine land sounds cool. We will do what ever everyone else want too. Great ideas Thor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]112114[/snapback]​


I think we would prefer Marine Land over the Butterfly exhibit. 
Thanks Thor!









Tami


----------



## Thor

Tami

My suggestion is to make both. I know it sound funny, but the butterflies are worth going to. I have been by the area countless times over the last 25 years and never stopped by. Because of rain we decide to go and it was wonderful. The kids todally enjoyed it and so did mom & dad.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I gotta tell ya about this trip,

We are taking two (or maybe 3) other 17 year old girls with us on this trip. Last weekend while we were in Geneva at their basketball tournament, which by the way they won all 5 games (champions), anyways, Sherelle was saying on the way up there to her grandma as they passed a camper, "look, look, that is what I will be doing this summer, I'll be in one of those." I have never been around older kids who are so excited about going on this trip, the smiles go ear to ear. I can't wait to share the camping experience with them.

For part two of our trip we are going to another Canadian destination, I was telling Brittney, the other girl going, that she will need to take a bath in the lake, "really? in the lake?" that's cool".

This summer, some city kids are going to have lots of fun, Outbacker style!!

I can't wait for this trip

kevin


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> My suggestion is to make both. I know it sound funny, but the butterflies are worth going to. I have been by the area countless times over the last 25 years and never stopped by. Because of rain we decide to go and it was wonderful. The kids todally enjoyed it and so did mom & dad.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]113010[/snapback]​


OK Thor, if you say so we'll try to do both, but if we had to only go to one ............which would be your choice??



> " This summer, some city kids are going to have lots of fun, Outbacker style!!
> 
> I can't wait for this trip
> 
> kevin "


That's awesome









Tami


----------



## nonny

That's very cool, Kevin!


----------



## happycamper

Kevin

Sounds like some cool girls. Hopefully someday they will carry on the Outbackin' tradition and you can be the proud one to say I started this !!!


----------



## Thor

Marine Land will take most of the day. The butterfly conservatory is something that you would do along the way (few hours) Say you were going to Niagara-On-The-Lake you would drive the river route and stopped at the Conservatory and continue to the town.

The conservatory is also indoors - great rainy day event.

A given - Niagara Falls and Maid of the Mist... The falls are cool at night because they light them up with huge spot lights. If you at the falls you will have to walk Clifton Hill and Lundy's Lane









Thor


----------



## Excursions R Us

Thor said:


> Marine Land will take most of the day. The butterfly conservatory is something that you would do along the way (few hours) Say you were going to Niagara-On-The-Lake you would drive the river route and stopped at the Conservatory and continue to the town.
> 
> The conservatory is also indoors - great rainy day event.
> 
> A given - Niagara Falls and Maid of the Mist... The falls are cool at night because they light them up with huge spot lights. If you at the falls you will have to walk Clifton Hill and Lundy's Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]113422[/snapback]​


Another thought...if anyone is interested in biking, there is an awesome trail from Niagara Falls through to Niagara on the Lake with lots of spots to stop at on the way. My husband and I and 4 young children did about 10 km a couple of weekends ago and it was fabulous. You can ride through the botanical gardens (free), along the gorge, right past the cable car ride etc. No parking and a close up view of all the sights. It is a paved trail that was made especiallly for the purpose of biking to Niagara on the Lake (famed wine country). FYI


----------



## Thor

Rob is right, the bike trail is wonderful. Here are some other ideas while in the Niagara Area

1 - Niagara Falls
2 - Clifton Hill & Lundy's Lane
3 - Maid of the Mist
4 - Whirlpool
5 - Butterfly Conservatory
6 - Floral Clock
7 - Gardens
8 - Wine Tours
9 - Marine Land
10 - Shopping
11 - Casinos
12 - Bike trails
13 - Hiking trails
14 - Live Shows
15 - Niagra On the Lake
16 - Camping Potluck on Sat Night
17 - Golf 
18 - Bissell's own water park

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Decisions Decisions wow they all look like great things to do
Thanks Thor








1,3,5,9,11,11,11,15,18 boy that one button just keeps sticking









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I forgot the most important one - your campsite - Party









You mentioned 11, 3 times - Is there something we should be made aware of? Oh yeh, can I come 3 times









I need to pay for the trip somehow. - I figure a couple blackjacks in a row and gas money is covered. How hard can that be?









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I figure a couple blackjacks in a row and gas money is covered. How hard can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]113960[/snapback]​


don't know But it can't to try a couple of times









Don


----------



## happycamper

Can someone remember were pot luck dates ever set? I tried searching couldn't find definite dates/days.


----------



## Golden Mom

Weren't they on both Saturdays?


----------



## Thor

Golden Mom said:


> Weren't they on both Saturdays?
> [snapback]114118[/snapback]​


The 1st rally to have 2 potlucks







Each sat will have one.

Thor


----------



## wingnut

OK! We leave in nine more Fridays. THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!


----------



## Thor

wingnut said:


> OK! We leave in nine more Fridays. THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114509[/snapback]​


Only 9 more...that does sound so long.









Thor


----------



## Thor

We are slipping on this forums largest thread.









I just read an article about Niagara Falls - They are opening a new attraction June 17th - a 53m SkyWheel with climate controlled gondolas.









The Toronto Star June 3rd Travel section has several pages on Niagara Falls and Americans crossing the border.

Section K
Pages K1,K5,K10,K11,K12,K13

Title - Niagara's Wheel of Fortune

I am sure if you google Toronto Star you should be able to get the articles. I will see if I can find the link and post it tomorrow.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> We are slipping on this forums largest thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read an article about Niagara Falls - They are opening a new attraction June 17th - a 53m *SkyWheel with climate controlled gondolas*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]118030[/snapback]​


OH NOW THAT'S SOUNDS VERY COOL
















Tami


----------



## HootBob

Sounds awesome Thor








only one problem I know I won't be able to get Peg on that









Don


----------



## nonny

I think I'll keep Peg company!


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

I saw on the news last night because of the terrorists they nailed in Canada, that the border checks will be tighter and I assume lines in and out will be longer


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> I saw on the news last night because of the terrorists they nailed in Canada, that the border checks will be tighter and I assume lines in and out will be longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118224[/snapback]​


I will let everyone know regarding the border. I will be crossing June 30th, trailer in tow.

Thor


----------



## nonny

> I will let everyone know regarding the border. I will be crossing June 30th, trailer in tow.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]118235[/snapback]​


Are you heading to MI, Thor? What's your final itinerary? As I recall, Niagara Falls sightseeing can be very expensive. Thanks for the discount pass tip, Rob. I wonder if there are other discounts available? I'm quite certain AAA discounts apply everywhere. MEA members might get discounts, too. I'll have to look into that, too. I'm getting so excited. It appears it will be just my granddaughter and me but we're the ones who like to explore and enjoy the most so we'll have a great time. Cae will







the Skywheel so she may have to ride with another mom if I can't get up the courage to do it (sometimes I can, sometimes I can't -guess courage is a carpe diem kind of thing). Laura


----------



## Thor

Here is the link to the Niagara Falls article

Niagara Falls

Nonny

Yup - Heading thru MI - Our plans are to hit the following parks

Great Bear Sleeping Dunes
Higgins Lake
T - something falls in northern MI

Then back into Canada towards Sudbury and south towards Perry Sound and back home.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Okay, I think you mean Sleeping Bear Dunes between Empire and Glen Haven on Lake Michigan coastline, Higgins Lake, and Tahquamenon Falls in the UP (Upper Peninsula). I've been to all of those areas and love them all so it sounds like a wonderful, though very long, trip! Tahquamenon has a great restaurant. Will you have time to head a bit farther west to Pictured Rocks? That's absolutely fabulous, one of my favorite places in the US and definitely worth the extra drive. Anyway, have a wonderful trip!


----------



## our2girls

Ditto! Thor !

Have a great trip, be safe, and see you at the Rally!

Mike


----------



## Excursions R Us

our2girls said:


> Ditto! Thor !
> 
> Have a great trip, be safe, and see you at the Rally!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]118562[/snapback]​


Hello everyone,
We are new to outbacking and this rally will be our first. We will be away for the month prior to the Rally and will not have any access to a computer for rally updates,...just wondering how the potluck works. Is there a sign-up or does everyone just bring something (s)? Angela


----------



## HootBob

rob said:


> our2girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Thor !
> 
> Have a great trip, be safe, and see you at the Rally!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]118562[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> We are new to outbacking and this rally will be our first. We will be away for the month prior to the Rally and will not have any access to a computer for rally updates,...just wondering how the potluck works. Is there a sign-up or does everyone just bring something (s)? Angela
> [snapback]119961[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi Rob just make or buy something and bring it to the pot luck
If you know what you are going to bring let Thor or Myself know so we could put you on a list
That way we don't get too many of the same items

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

Thanks for the update Rob, but I hope you don't mind updating it again?








I just called Bissell's & I was able to pick up another day ....







.... he he he
So, our departure date is now Wed. Aug 2nd, same site.

Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## Thor

Great job on the update Rob









The rally is get closer...I can feel the warmth already.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

Guys, we won't be attending the rally after all. I had already booked a trip the previous week with my sister blah blah blah.

We'll probably try to head there next year anyway, so let's make it an annual thing. 









Somebody want my site? When I call to cancel you can be the next call they receive.


----------



## HootBob

BoaterDan said:


> Guys, we won't be attending the rally after all. I had already booked a trip the previous week with my sister blah blah blah.
> 
> We'll probably try to head there next year anyway, so let's make it an annual thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody want my site? When I call to cancel you can be the next call they receive.
> [snapback]120876[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear that Dan
You could PM Kernfour he was thinking of trying to get a spot if someone backs out

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

Thanks Rob


----------



## HootBob

Tami glad to hear that you got another day added on









Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Tami glad to hear that you got another day added on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121151[/snapback]​


Thanks Don,

I tried to get 2 extra days, but someone is coming in Wed afternoon. I am happy that I was able to pick up the extra day









Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber

We plan on arriving Friday the 28th around noonish-1PM and leaving Tuesday around 10 am.

I am looking for advice on finding a campground in Hamburg, NY and also Webster, NY. Anyone have any recommendations to help me fill out the rest of my summer itinerary??? Please help







..

Thansk

kevin


----------



## Thor

Kevin

..... and I thought my life was busy. I have a calendar on the fridge - a spreadsheet; I am impressed.

Thor


----------



## nonny

Sorry you can't make it, BoaterDan. You will be missed. I'm thrilled you'll get an extra day, Tami. Why not bring enough stuff to stay just in case? It appears I'll be leaving a day or two early. I had forgotten a family gathering in the Detroit area that weekend. Kevin, AWESOME! Not only am I impressed by your spreadsheet, I'm jealous of the number of your trips. I had hoped to be camping weekly this summer, if not all summer, but it's not working out that way. Too bad you can't fit Michigan in because it's beautiful here and we have lots of nice campgrounds!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nonny,

Unfortunately most weekend camping trips are just for lodging, we don't end up spending much time at the campground, but it is cheaper than hotels and I get to use the Outback.

Thor,

Between all of Mckenna's sports, boyfriend, job, high school clubs, babysitting, social life, etc. I was getting overwhelmed with little sticky notes everywhere, time to modernize and capture all of the info. And this lets me find a hole or two for my personal time to do house stuff, start/finish deck, pool chores, corn burning system upgrades, etc.

It is a very hectic time but 1 more year and we will be sitting home all alone in the quiet house with a empty calendar.

I really can't wait until the Niagara trip, I just know it is going to be a lot of fun. That is my most anticipated trip of the year.

Plus opening of Canadian Bass fishing season







, can't skip that one.

gonna be a great summer.

kevin


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin - Wow that is busy! - My girls are still very young so the calendar hasn't become that busy -yet!

Thor,
Sounds like a great trip. How long are you taking to complete it?

Looking forward to the rally. I've been spending all my spare time building my deck this spring so haven't been logging in much. Nearly done though

Wayne


----------



## SharonAG

Kevin 
Are you still plannin' on swing' by Bath around 9am?
Sharon


----------



## Thor

Wayne

The "around the lake trip" is take us about 15 days to complete. Will we be in the Sudbury area for a 5 days (love this part of Ontario)

Kevin

I know what you are talking about - The Niagara Rally
















Thor


----------



## matty1

hurricaneplumber..
not to delve into your private life, just looking at your busy schedule, but if you are in Point Breeze early July, stop by...we will be there ...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

SharonAg,

When the time gets closer I will have to get with you and see if our plans coordinate, I have no problem following you there. Any idea what route you planning on going? I was thinking of staying away from the thruway if possible.

Matty1,

Will you be there that weeekend??? Have you been there before? I haven't reserved yet, is it a good place to go??

kevin


----------



## matty1

hurricaneplumber said:


> SharonAg,
> 
> When the time gets closer I will have to get with you and see if our plans coordinate, I have no problem following you there. Any idea what route you planning on going? I was thinking of staying away from the thruway if possible.
> 
> Matty1,
> 
> Will you be there that weeekend??? Have you been there before? I haven't reserved yet, is it a good place to go??
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]121632[/snapback]​


I think we will be there till Sunday... Not bad, it is where the heads of the family like to go for the fourth...nice fireworks, a couple beaches, very small playground, wading and swimming pools. Very windy at times (Point Breeze???), not a lot of shady sites left because they do pack 'em in and they are really pushing the permanent sites so the pickings are slim. More of a "party" campground.


----------



## Thor

Matty1

Do you live near Lechart State Park. (I am not sure if a got the spelling right) It is a long norrow state park which is supposed to be very nice. I am looking for another camping trip in Aug. and someone told me that is a nice spot. Rochester is about 3-4hrs drive for me.

Any info would be great.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Do you mean Letchworth???? By Mt. Morris, south of Rochester?

We have been meaning to go there.

"Named in 2004 as one of the Top 100 Campgrounds in the nation.""

LetchWorth

Campground info

Satellite of Park

How about the weekend after August 24th (our 10-year anniversary) Would you go then?


----------



## matty1

I know of the park but have never been there, I will ask if anyone in the family has.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

During my brother's wedding, we took all of the wedding party photos there, they turned out awesome, incoporating the ruggedness with water and rocks made for neat pictures. Some of the river gorges are very deep. the falls are nice to listen to and watch.(unless it's a drought year)

It is a huge place from one end to the other can be a 45 minute drive (although the wedding party was running late, I can attest it can be done in 20 minutes or less in a red mini-van







)

If you are into hiking and photography, this is the place.

My sister-in-law is from Nunda, right next door to this place. Beautiful area.

the camp sites are huge and last I knew there was one dedicated strictly to campers with animals.

I have driven through the place a few times and did the wedding thing but never camped. When we were going to basketball game in Rochester, the wife asked when are we camping there?

see now I'm excited, may have to plan a trip here soon.

kevin.


----------



## Thor

I am getting excited - Just bought 500 glowsticks














Hopefully I will still have a 100 or so left for the kids and big kids









The 8" ones fit nicely around a cold beverage - never misplace one at night









Thor


----------



## Highlander96

Well....

It is with great regret that I have to announce our dropping out of the Rally. I had a training exercise come up- after I submitted my leave slip.......Branch Chief said sorry...









So....If anyone was looking for a slot. Michelle called and cancelled.

I will catch up with everyone at some point!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Highlander96 said:


> Well....
> 
> It is with great regret that I have to announce our dropping out of the Rally. I had a training exercise come up- after I submitted my leave slip.......Branch Chief said sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....If anyone was looking for a slot. Michelle called and cancelled.
> 
> I will catch up with everyone at some point!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]123246[/snapback]​


Give Kernfour a PM and let him know.....maybe if we keep pressuring them..









Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

sorry to hear that Tim







, we will have to make it another time.

good luck in training

kevin


----------



## BoaterDan

huntr70 said:


> Give Kernfour a PM and let him know.....maybe if we keep pressuring them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]123251[/snapback]​


FYI - I PMed him and didn't hear anything. Better bug him some more.


----------



## Highlander96

BoaterDan said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Kernfour a PM and let him know.....maybe if we keep pressuring them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]123251[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - I PMed him and didn't hear anything. Better bug him some more.
> [snapback]123271[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He's going to have a hundred pm's when he log in next time. I really did PM lettinghim know!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

In his defense, they are going to be at Bissel's a few weeks before we all get there.

I know they were talking about possibly going back when we are there if they can.

Hopefully they can give a little inside info after they are there the first time.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> BoaterDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Kernfour a PM and let him know.....maybe if we keep pressuring them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]123251[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - I PMed him and didn't hear anything. Better bug him some more.
> [snapback]123271[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's going to have a hundred pm's when he log in next time. I really did PM lettinghim know!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]123278[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And his young lad and mine are in the same Day Care
So I may just have to pest him









Don


----------



## Highlander96

hurricaneplumber said:


> sorry to hear that Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we will have to make it another time.
> 
> good luck in training
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]123260[/snapback]​


Thanks,

We look forward to meeting up with everyone next time action

Michelle (aka Mrs. Higlander96)


----------



## Thor

Tim

Sorry tho hear that you cannot make it. Maybe this will become an annual thing?

Thor


----------



## Thor

Ok everyone. Potluck time. The rally is now just a month away









I think the best way to start is that everyone just post what they wish to bring and Don & I will start a list. AS the list grows we will fill in the blanks.

I wouldn't mind a response by this friday....I will be off the grid for the 1st 2 weeks of July. Our 1st big camping trip of the year 









Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

I'll do a dessert!

Beth









What time are you planning potluck?
Also what time zone is this?


----------



## BoaterDan

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> Sorry tho hear that you cannot make it. Maybe this will become an annual thing?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]123497[/snapback]​


I'm going to try to go there some time in the next few years regardless. It seems like a place that would be hard to beat for a NE rally.

I have officially cancelled my reservation as of yesterday. I have another trip with family members planned the following week and just couldn't swing both of them.


----------



## Excursions R Us

Thor said:


> Ok everyone. Potluck time. The rally is now just a month away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best way to start is that everyone just post what they wish to bring and Don & I will start a list. AS the list grows we will fill in the blanks.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a response by this friday....I will be off the grid for the 1st 2 weeks of July. Our 1st big camping trip of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]125692[/snapback]​


WE will be bringing a chinese cabbage sweet salad ( if I can find all of the ingredients as we won't be coming from home but rather on our way back from a month in the carolinas).


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potluck Saturday 29th contact Thor or Hootbob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potluck Saturday 5th contact.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****List Updated Monday 06-27-2006****
> 
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*;Â Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Dessert*
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, chinese cabbage sweet salad *
> Site 75---our2girls*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 53---Karma*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 73---RizFam*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st
> Site ???---bachala*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site ???---Mike*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 96---port4**** Departing Sun. Aug. 7th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> *Sorry to hear you folks are not going to make, we will have to connect another time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, I just had to update the list, sorry for jumping in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really, I missed my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]125718[/snapback]​


Is it just me, or do I only count 3 people that will be there until Sunday, Aug. 6th???

I don't think the second potluck will have very many attendees....there are a lot of us pulling out on that Saturday.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber

VERY good point!!! Maybe y'all can do it Thursday or Friday instead.


----------



## happycamper

#1 We are actually leaving Saturday Aug 5 not the 6. I just didn't have the heart to make you all correct your fabulous list.

Thor

#2 We'll be brining some Fiesta Dogs ( Jumbo hotdogs stuffed with jalapeno' and cheddar cheese) Buns and fixin's. We'd be glad to add a side dish or dessert to that. I'll keep an eye out and see what it looks like will be needed. Oh I almost forgot of course we'll have the M&M's!!!!!


----------



## huntr70

Forgot to put in that we can bring a big container of homemade macaroni salad and of course............

The ELFudge cookies!!!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

[
Is it just me, or do I only count 3 people that will be there until Sunday, Aug. 6th???

I don't think the second potluck will have very many attendees....there are a lot of us pulling out on that Saturday.

Steve
[snapback]125751[/snapback]​[/quote]

I think this needs to be addressed


----------



## Guest

I think that we would have more attendees if we change the Potluck dinners to Sunday and Friday. I don't want to be a bother, but I 







REALLY








like the dinners!!


----------



## huntr70

I just got off the phone with Thurston (Steve Howell) and Kernfour (Leon Kern).

They are in Niagara right now, staying at Bissels.

They said we will all enjoy the campground, and its about 20 minutes from the Falls.

Leon is trying to book for the week we are all there, but they are full so far.

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

I would say change it to Sunday for the reasons you say.

The second one does not look like it will happen, not enough people .

John


----------



## HootBob

I notice that awhile ago
And I agree to have when some of the other that are showing up middle of the week
But who is going to head up the second Pot Luck
Any volunteers

Don


----------



## RizFam

Sunday works for us.
Maybe another vote is in order









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Most of the people are arriving Fri or Sat and departing by the following Sat
2 are arriving Wed and Thurs. and departing on Sunday

Don


----------



## Thor

OK, I am game for the 1st Sat or Sun. Our plan is that we will be arriving late friday night.

Kevin

Thanks for updating the list to include the food.

Count me in for BBQ salmon & glowsticks







- firewood









Thor


----------



## Thor

Kevin

LOL - I just read the comment about the BBQ - Good One









I will make sure that will never happen again.

Oh, Yeh - Dog with springs will be there too. This time with a leather collar









Potluck #1 - Sat or Sun. A while back Bissell's gave us a shelter for sat. No problems for Sun if it means more folks can attend; I just wish to make sure that I contact Bissell's to have the shelter arranged for Sun.

Thor


----------



## Guest

After consultation with the chief cook, it has been determined that we will bring Virginia country ham biscuits and Mac & Cheese for the first potluck.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## dmbcfd

Sausage, peppers, and onions with sub rolls for the #1 potluck. Whichever day it happens be on.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Kevin
> 
> LOL - I just read the comment about the BBQ - Good One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make sure that will never happen again.
> 
> Oh, Yeh - Dog with springs will be there too. This time with a leather collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potluck #1 - Sat or Sun. A while back Bissell's gave us a shelter for sat. No problems for Sun if it means more folks can attend; I just wish to make sure that I contact Bissell's to have the shelter arranged for Sun.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]126135[/snapback]​


Thor I think Sunday would be better
With people just arriving on Saturday and setting up 
Thats alot for one day

Don


----------



## Thor

Potluck

All in favour for Sun raise your hand. I will make the call tomorrow to give most people a chance to chime in.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Thor said:


> Potluck
> 
> All in favour for Sun raise your hand. I will make the call tomorrow to give most people a chance to chime in.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]126378[/snapback]​


 action action action action action action

I'm thinking with at least 8 hours of travel time on Saturday, that all I want to do after set up is down some cold ones and relax!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

action action


----------



## happycamper

action action action action

Sunday is good here too.


----------



## Guest

action action 
Sunday's good for us, too.


----------



## camping479

Fine for Sunday here









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m thinking of leaving on Sunday to get the breakfast







I ll just come back later









We know where everyone will be chatting with coffee in hand Sunday morning


----------



## RizFam

action I Vote for Sunday as well action

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

LMAO


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Breakfast Sounds good. I like my Bloody Mary with Clamato juice please!!!









Wayne


----------



## nonny

Sunday is good for us for the 1st Potluck. We will be leaving Friday afternoon or Saturday morning as a Family Reunion has come up for that day in the Detroit area (something on Friday, too, but I can't for the life of me remember what it is). I'm on vacation right now and will chime in with what we'll be bringing when I get home and have time to think about it! action


----------



## tdvffjohn

Man, am I getting hungry reading the menu









I will add my whatever when I get back in a few weeks and see what is needed at the time.

John

So......Hurricane..................Sunday it is, right


----------



## Thor

Ok the Sunday it is - The day has been set in stone.

See everyone in less than a month. This will be my last post for 2 weeks - off the grid and going on vacation. Seen everyone soon.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Thor
Have a great vacation trip and see you at NF

Don


----------



## kernfour

Sunday sounds good to us too!
We'll probably bring a dessert.

Leon & Wendy











RizFam said:


> action I Vote for Sunday as well action
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]126444[/snapback]​


----------



## HootBob

Glad you got a site Leon
The convoy is getting bigger









Don


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> Sunday sounds good to us too!
> We'll probably bring a dessert.
> 
> Leon & Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> action I Vote for Sunday as well actionÂ
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]126444[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129833[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









*WOW*








Look who is coming .......









That is Awesome







Very happy to hear this news!!!

Tami


----------



## 3athlete

Sunday is good for us too. I'm going to volunteer Tim's chili for the potluck and I'll make some Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies as well.

I'm gonna gain about 10lbs in just one day up there, yikes!









Clare


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Tami, I love the new graphic in your signature....looks just like Boone and his brother Oscar,...Otto.....oh, I can't remember. (sorry, I forgot his name.....







)

Tim


----------



## 3athlete

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Tami, I love the new graphic in your signature....looks just like Boone and his brother Oscar,...Otto.....oh, I can't remember. (sorry, I forgot his name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129892[/snapback]​


Hey Hon, it's Otis, it's in her signature...duh!


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Tami, I love the new graphic in your signature....looks just like Boone and his brother Oscar,...Otto.....oh, I can't remember. (sorry, I forgot his name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129892[/snapback]​


Otis Tim

Don


----------



## 3athlete

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, I love the new graphic in your signature....looks just like Boone and his brother Oscar,...Otto.....oh, I can't remember. (sorry, I forgot his name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129892[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Otis Tim
> 
> Don
> [snapback]129895[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey Don,

Glad I'm not the only one to correct him...I'd never hear the end of it!

Clare


----------



## RizFam

3aleteclare said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, I love the new graphic in your signature....looks just like Boone and his brother Oscar,...Otto.....oh, I can't remember. (sorry, I forgot his name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129892[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hon, it's Otis, it's in her signature...duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129894[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




> HootBob Posted Today, 10:34 PM
> 
> Otis Tim
> 
> Don


LMAO








It's OK Tim, He doesn't care what you call him, as long as you are throwing a ball for him to fetch, he'll be your bestfriend whether you know his name or not.









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey, At least I remembered it started with an "O".

Tim


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey, At least I remembered it started with an "O".
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129903[/snapback]​


Exactly, I'm impressed.







Honestly, I didn't remember your dogs names until I looked in your sig









Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,Â At least I remembered it started with an "O".
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129903[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't remember your dogs names until I looked in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]129907[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How could you forget Tucker and Duke









Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,Â At least I remembered it started with an "O".
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]129903[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't remember your dogs names until I looked in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]129907[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could you forget Tucker and Duke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]129925[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I know







especially when both of those names were on our list of names at one time or another shy

Tami


----------



## matty1

We will bring chicken wing dip and salt potatoes.

We are coming from Rochester, NY any ideas on the easiest route towing? (We usually go through Grand Island - DW has family there, but wasn't sure what would be the easiest way towing.)


----------



## nonny

OK, I've been really busy lately and other than a quick run through, I've not spent much time on Outbackers.com. After reading Vern's great news, I decided to browse a bit longer and, reading the tail end of this thread, I realize I'm now bringing Filet, baked taters & corn on the cob~


----------



## HootBob

nonny said:


> OK, I've been really busy lately and other than a quick run through, I've not spent much time on Outbackers.com. After reading Vern's great news, I decided to browse a bit longer and, reading the tail end of this thread, I realize I'm now bringing Filet, baked taters & corn on the cob~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130376[/snapback]​


I was wondering if you relized that
That's alot of mouths









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

nonny said:


> I realize I'm now bringing Filet, baked taters & corn on the cob
> [snapback]130376[/snapback]​


----------



## happycamper

nonny said:


> OK, I've been really busy lately and other than a quick run through, I've not spent much time on Outbackers.com. After reading Vern's great news, I decided to browse a bit longer and, reading the tail end of this thread, I realize I'm now bringing Filet, baked taters & corn on the cob~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130376[/snapback]​


Nonny, DH and I have been waiting for days for you to see that.









Of course DH was hoping it wasn't a joke!!!


----------



## nonny

You know what, I love y'all so much that, if my finances would allow, I feed all 28 families filet mignon, baked taters and corn on the cob. I called the bank but they said all the collateral would be gone as soon as it's cooked, so........


----------



## RizFam

Do we have an updated site map? Where is Kern4 in site 9, on the East side with us or on the west side?









Tami

Just for the record, DH was very happy to hear that Kern4 will be in attendance


----------



## HootBob

Tami 
Leon is between you and uptown about 8 sites up I believe

Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Tami
> Leon is between you and uptown about 8 sites up I believe
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131565[/snapback]​


Oh that's Great ..... I was worried shy

Thanks Don


----------



## RizFam

hurricaneplumber said:


> I'm on it for you folks......give me a few days to update, a little slow, actually very busy around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> map cometh
> [snapback]131566[/snapback]​


Thanks Kevin ---- No rush take your time.

Tami


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information
> 
> *Potluck #1 SUNDAY 30th *
> *Potluck #2 ????????*
> 
> ****List Updated Wed. 07-12-2006****
> 
> Site 9---KernFour*****Sat. July 29th*: Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Dessert *
> Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, chinese cabbage sweet salad *
> Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Virginia country ham biscuits and Mac & Cheese*
> Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, macaroni salad, Oreo cookies *this one here is very slooowww
> Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th
> Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Dessert*
> Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Fiesta Dogs; Buns and fixin's, M&M's*
> Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd
> Site 53---Karma*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 73---RizFam*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Kielbasa & saurkraut from the German butcher*
> Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th-----*Potluck #1, Poor Man's Lobster and boxed mashed taters*
> Site 75---our2girls*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Tim's chili, Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies*
> Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
> Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd
> Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
> Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd-----*Potluck #1, BBQ salmon & glowsticks *
> Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.-----*Potluck #1 Broccoli caserole*
> Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th-----*Potluck #1Chicken wing dip and salt potatoes*
> Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Sausage, peppers, and onions with sub rolls *
> Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. July 31st
> Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Jambalaya*
> 
> Site ???---bachala*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> Site ???---Mike*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
> 
> *Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
> Site 96---port4**** Departing Sun. Aug. 7th
> 
> *Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
> Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131570[/snapback]​


For the record, Kevin, I saw that as soon as you posted it.

I was taught to not correct my elders...
















Steve


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> Leon is between you and uptown about 8 sites up I believe
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131565[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's Great ..... I was worried shy
> 
> Thanks Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131567[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry Tami I was wrong

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber

huntr70 said:


> I was taught to not correct my elders...
> Steve


*ELDER??????* Whats you talking about Willis...

You my friend are way more senior than I







, I'm sorry for you









kevin


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> I was taught to not correct my elders...
> Steve


*ELDER??????* Whats you talking about Willis...

You my friend are way more senior than I







, I'm sorry for you









kevin
[/quote]
Wow....we both must be getting old if 8 months is "way more senior"!!!









Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> I was taught to not correct my elders...
> Steve


*ELDER??????* Whats you talking about Willis...

You my friend are way more senior than I







, I'm sorry for you









kevin
[/quote]
Wow....we both must be getting old if 8 months is "way more senior"!!!









Steve
[/quote]

You both are young pups









Don


----------



## Thor

Gone for 2 weeks and I have about 10,000 post to read.....help....there has been alot of change since I have been gone. I like them









Can some catch me up - Sun is now the potluck? I will contact Bissell's to let them know.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Don't know if anyone has posted anything on this, so I apologize if this is a repeat. We were thinking that John Luke would Love the "Maid of the Mist" boat tour to the falls. Would love it if we had some company, anyone else interested?

Tami

http://www.canadianniagarahotels.com/niaga...agara-falls.htm


----------



## Golden Mom

We plan on doing the Maid Tour also. Would be neat if a bunch of us did it together.


----------



## HootBob

Peg want to do the maid of the Mist also

Don


----------



## wingnut

Us too, lois has got pricing on a package tour pass ' multi pass" for three or four things. I'm sure she is not the only one. Wonder if we could get a group discount?


----------



## SharonAG

We are in also...but we can only do sat, sun, mon, or tues!! 
Sharon


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats great SharonAg


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

They do have group rates. We were kicking around possibly going on Monday. I think it will be so much more fun if we go with a group & an awesome memory.








Also, figured it would be less crowded during the week









Rob, 
Banners & name tags







great idea, they look great !!

Tami


----------



## HootBob

Rob THey looks awesome I like them both
Name tags will work great at the Pot Luck we did that at Luray

Don


----------



## happycamper

Rob

The banner and name tags look great!!

Tami

We'd like to do maid of the mist tour. We are not picky on what day. So I guess whatever the majority decides. We were however thinking of picking up one of those multi passes at AAA this week before we leave. I'll hold out and keep an eye here so if you all decide a group discount is better we don't wast the pass.

Steph


----------



## tdvffjohn

Karma asked me to post the latest on the dealer participation.

Colton RV is planning on covering beverages for the pot luck on sunday, beer , wine, etc. They are bringing a few units to see for a couple of days. So far it looks like a Roo and the new quad fifth wheel.

I can t wait to see the Roo myself
















John


----------



## Fire44

I REALLY wish I was going!!!!!

Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber

uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm Beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor

Called Bissell's - We are set for Sun potluck.









AS in stuff to do and see in Niagara - I strongly recommend stopping and the Ontario Info Booth as you cross the border. I am pretty sure they offer discounts/coupons for the Niagara Region. I know I always stop and save a few dollars. You can also buy package attraction - Maid of th Mist combined with other attractions and you can save $$$.

Gary - Sorry to hear that you cannot go.

Banner looks great









Thor



hurricaneplumber said:


> uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm Beer!!!!!!!!


I can hardly wait. I will have a cold one ready for you.

Our plan is to leave our house by about July 28th 4:30pm - (Kids day camp finishes). We should be there between 7:30-9:00 based on traffic.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Here is a list of things to do and contact numbers

Attractions at Clifton Hill - 800 263-2557
City of Niagara Museums - 905 358-5082
Journey Behind The Falls - 905 371-0254
Marineland 905-356-9565
Niagara Parks Attractions - 877 642-7275
Niagara Adventure - 888 640-TOUR
Whirlpool Jet Boat - 905 468-4800
Butterfly Conservatory - 877 642-7275
Shaw Festival - 800 511-SHAW
Tourism Niagara - 800 263-2988

I hope they help for planning

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info Thor we'll have to stop the convoy and check out the INfo Booth
I think we all can't wait for this trip

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Do you have an ETA?

THor


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the info Thor we'll have to stop the convoy and check out the INfo Booth
> *I think we all can't wait for this trip*
> 
> Don


You Bet







I am SOOOOO Excited









Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Thanks for the info Thor we'll have to stop the convoy and check out the INfo Booth
> *I think we all can't wait for this trip*
> 
> Don


You Bet







I am SOOOOO Excited









Tami
[/quote]

I would have nevered quess that Tami









Don


----------



## happycamper

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the info Thor we'll have to stop the convoy and check out the INfo Booth
> I think we all can't wait for this trip
> 
> Don



















Got a question. Maybe directed to the few who have been to Bissell's before but any answer will do. DH and I are dicussing the old what to bring list. Can't decide what to do with the bikes. We have two learning riders . Is Bissell's a nice place for Bikes? Will it be worth the effort to bring the Adult bikes too? Our last few trips mine and the DH bikes never got past the campsite because of helping the kidddos. The Campground roads were too rough and hilly for the kids to go with out someone beside 'em on foot. Any oppinions out there???

Thanks All


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good question on the bikes.


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> Rob
> 
> The banner and name tags look great!!
> 
> Tami
> 
> We'd like to do maid of the mist tour. We are not picky on what day. So I guess whatever the majority decides. We were however thinking of picking up one of those multi passes at AAA this week before we leave. I'll hold out and keep an eye here so if you all decide a group discount is better we don't wast the pass.
> 
> Steph


Hey Steph,

What kind of discount can you get from AAA? I'll call Maid of the Mist & see what kind of discount they give for groups, & we'll compare. Also, can you get a bunch of tickets or just enough for your family?

Tami


----------



## happycamper

RizFam said:


> Rob
> 
> The banner and name tags look great!!
> 
> Tami
> 
> We'd like to do maid of the mist tour. We are not picky on what day. So I guess whatever the majority decides. We were however thinking of picking up one of those multi passes at AAA this week before we leave. I'll hold out and keep an eye here so if you all decide a group discount is better we don't wast the pass.
> 
> Steph


Hey Steph,

What kind of discount can you get from AAA? I'll call Maid of the Mist & see what kind of discount they give for groups, & we'll compare. Also, can you get a bunch of tickets or just enough for your family?

Tami
[/quote]

Tami

You can purchase the park commisson passes through AAA. It includes Maid of Mist, Journey Behind the Falls, Butterfly conservatory, and a Transportation Pass for the people mover.

32.97 Adult
20.72 child 6-12

Not sure we are gonna do this now. We're leaning more towards just doing one or two of those things and spending more time just hanging around the campsite. It's been a busy summer we need some R&R.


----------



## Thor

Bring Bikes!!!!!!!!!

I think Bissell's is a good place to bike. I was there 2 years ago just to look at the place. Even if it isn't The Niagara Bike path from the Falls to Niagara-On-The-Lake is a must. We are bringing 5 bikes and our youngest still has training wheels.

Ok I started fishing in the river behind my house - Need fresh Salmon for Potluck.

Think about skipping out of work early and getting the kids on of camp after lunch to make Bissell's by late afternoon. We can hardly wait.

Everyone from the States - Stop at the Duty Free - Great shopping without the taxes. Beer, wine, liquior & smokes are very expensive in Canada compared to the US. A 24 of beer cans will run about $38-$40. The discount brands around $26.

Maid of The Mist - a must if you haven't seen the falls before. The journey behind is pretty neat but all you see is a wall of water. I would do the Maid before the Journey. Butterfly is a nice 2hrs stop before you go to Niagara-On-The-Lake (Cute little village). The kids will love the Butterfly Conservatory. Right beside the Butterflies are the gardens. These are really nice and a great place to get some ideas for your own garden. (Free)

Thor


----------



## z-family




----------



## kernfour

The Maid of the Mist is one thing we didn't get to do the first time around. 
Monday Sounds Good to us.








As long as we don't drink too much the night before at the pot luck. Boat ride might not feel so good!









Wendy



RizFam said:


> They do have group rates. We were kicking around possibly going on Monday. I think it will be so much more fun if we go with a group & an awesome memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, figured it would be less crowded during the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> Banners & name tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, they look great !!
> 
> Tami


----------



## HootBob

My bikes are still on the back of the TT
so they're going with

Don


----------



## kernfour

Thor said:


> Bring Bikes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think Bissell's is a good place to bike. I was there 2 years ago just to look at the place. Even if it isn't The Niagara Bike path from the Falls to Niagara-On-The-Lake is a must. We are bringing 5 bikes and our youngest still has training wheels.
> 
> Ok I started fishing in the river behind my house - Need fresh Salmon for Potluck.
> 
> Think about skipping out of work early and getting the kids on of camp after lunch to make Bissell's by late afternoon. We can hardly wait.
> 
> Everyone from the States - Stop at the Duty Free - Great shopping without the taxes. Beer, wine, liquior & smokes are very expensive in Canada compared to the US. A 24 of beer cans will run about $38-$40. The discount brands around $26.
> 
> Maid of The Mist - a must if you haven't seen the falls before. The journey behind is pretty neat but all you see is a wall of water. I would do the Maid before the Journey. Butterfly is a nice 2hrs stop before you go to Niagara-On-The-Lake (Cute little village). The kids will love the Butterfly Conservatory. Right beside the Butterflies are the gardens. These are really nice and a great place to get some ideas for your own garden. (Free)
> 
> Thor











We agree, the butterfly Conservatory is the best, our kids loved seeing all the different kinds close up. Niagara on the lake is also worth doing. We enjoyed just looking at the scenery.

Wendy


----------



## happycamper

Guess I'd better break out the bungies and strap in the bikes. Sounds like they'll get good use this week!! Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## our2girls

Boy, do I hate doing this......

Due to a number of "things" going on lately, we have decided to cancel the trip









Our best wishes to EVERYONE and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hopefully the next one. What a bummer.

John


----------



## luv2rv

We are going to arrive at Bissell's on Thursday night and surprise the kids with a trip to Marine Land on Friday. It's my youngest's 3rd Birthday







on Friday so thought it would be fitting (we already had a big party for her last weekend).

We'll get settled in and await all of you to arrive. If you need any assistance getting into your sites i'd be happy to assist and guide you from my lawn chair with Beer in hand. Cheers!









Can't wait to meet everyone.

One last question. What time is the potluck likely to be on Sunday? If it's early enough we might be able to participate if there is a spot we can park our rig once moved off of the site. I'll ask when I check in.

See you all in a few days!

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

I just got off the phone with Thor and We figure the Pot Luck will be on 
Sunday @ 5:30pm 

If thats is fine for everyone

Don


----------



## SharonAG

Great for us...we're bring baked beans, and also a cake....

Question for the Verizon cell customers....Have you used them in Canada? I looked up the price and it was 60 something a minute. I just wanted to know in case my elder inlaws needed us. I will give them Bissells number just in case too.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Sharon,

Our verizon cell phone costs me 0.60/minute when in Canada. Reception works, just costs lots.

I would do as you already mention, get the bissells number as well. Also give them the address in case an operator needs to look the place up and can't find it under the campground name.

see you soon

I will email you our cell phone number in case we need to connect on journey northward.

kevin


----------



## HootBob

Ditto Sharon give them the Camp ground phone # and site #

Don


----------



## SharonAG

Thanks for the info....can't wait to see everyone!!
Sharon


----------



## Thor

Cell Phone users.

Crossing the border is very costly. Canada to US or US to Canada. Call your network and ask about the actual cost (set-up, roaming and per minute). I know with my network when I travel to the states I pay an extra fee that allows me to talk anywhere in North America. I only do this when I travel more than a week.

Sun Pot Luck

tdvffjohn - has signed up for meatballs and potatoe salad.

Wayne - we are aiming for around 5:30pm - is that too late? I think with the # of site we booked keeping your rig somewhere should not be a problem. I glad you are planning on attending the potluck

Marineland - They for special group rates for large groups. I have contacted them regarding our group. So far no word back.

Only a few more days







- TT has been cleaned from our last trip and we are starting to it ready.

Kevin - I willl bring lots of wood so your levelling blocks are safe

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor,

We might be interested in Mairneland.









Tami


----------



## matty1

Anyone know of a close place to the campground to buy firewood. (the site probably sells the little bundles, but I was interested in enough for the week) thanks!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor said:


> Kevin - I willl bring lots of wood so your levelling blocks are safe


Great!!!














since you burned all of mine up I have gone plastic, all that I have now are Lynx blocks, they tend to smell a little when burned, but they do keep the skeeters sway









The fridge and freezer are already full, where am I going to put my breakfast stuff???? ohno!!!

kevin

Campground- Bissell's Hideaway---click here for more information

****List Updated Tues. 07-25-2006****

Site 9---KernFour*****Sat. July 29th*: Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Dessert *
Site 46---Rob*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, chinese cabbage sweet salad *
Site 47---Sensai**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Virginia country ham biscuits and Mac & Cheese* 
Site 48---huntr70**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, macaroni salad, Something from Keebler*
Site 49---hootbob**** *Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug 5th-----*No Soup For You!*
Site 50---Firefighter2104 / Golden Mom*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Dessert*
Site 51---happycamper*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Fiesta Dogs; Buns and fixin's, M&M's*
Site 52---tdvffjohn*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Thurs. Aug. 3rd-----*Potluck #1, Meat balls and potato salad*
Site 53---Karma*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Mon. July 31st 
Site 73---RizFam*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Kielbasa & saurkraut from the German butcher*
Site 74---nonny**** *Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 6th
Site 95---hatcityhosehauler*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Tim's chili







, Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies*
Site 96---camping479*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.
Site 97---SharonAG*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd-----*Potluck #1, baked beans, and also a cake*
Site 98---wingnut*****Sat. July 29th*; Departing Sat. Aug. 5th
Site 99---Luv2rv*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
Site 101---Thor*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Wed. Aug. 2nd-----*Potluck #1, BBQ salmon







& glowsticks *
Site 102---hurricaneplumber*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Tues. Aug. 1st.-----*Potluck #1 Broccoli casserole, about 40 hotdogs-rolls & hotdog sauce*
Site 103---Matty1*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Fri. Aug. 4th-----*Potluck #1, Chicken wing dip and salt potatoes*
Site 104---dmbcfd*****Fri. July 28th*;Departing Sat. Aug. 5th-----*Potluck #1, Sausage, peppers, and onions with sub rolls *
Site 105---McBeth*****Thurs.July 27th*; Departing Mon. July 31st
Site 106---Z-Family*****Fri. July 28th*: Departing Tues. Aug. 1st-----*Potluck #1, Jambalaya*

Site ???---bachala*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th
Site ???---Mike*****Fri. July 28th*; Departing Sun. July 30th

*Arriving Wednesday August 2nd:*
Site 96---port4**** Departing Sun. Aug. 7th

*Arriving Thursday August 3rd:*
Site 93---LILLUKIE **** Departing Sun. Aug. 6th








our2girls







Fire44


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Due to my work schedule and trip upcoming, Wed. evening will be the last time that I update this list, after that it can be put into storage for another year. Thanks to Rob for helping keep it going and improving the picture thingy.

Please remember that you are all welcomed to stop by my site, please feel free to drop off any screaming kid that you have, they will be taken care of. Also, please don't bring any beverages as I will provide everything that you need, remember go to Site #49, in case you forgot. Just stop by Site 49, go right in, grab a snack or beverage and enjoy, the door is always open at site 49!!!!

See you all soon, drive safe and get ready to relax and have some fun.

kevin


----------



## luv2rv

****** Also, please don't bring any beverages as I will provide everything that you need, remember go to Site #49, in case you forgot. Just stop by Site 49, go right in, grab a snack or beverage and enjoy, the door is always open at site 49!!!!********

That's great Kevin. That'll save me some room and extra weight in the TT you are a real generous Outbacker









Wayne


----------



## nonny

Howdy! Sorry I've been absent awhile but happy to report it's because I was traveling and, for the past week, camping. I'm wondering about the Michiganders/Michiganians (what the heck do we call ourselves nowadays?). Are we going to caravan? I think I'm going to camp locally until Friday morning so I don't have to tear down just to hook up again. I have to pick up my granddaughter and my daughter's offered to meet me in Port Huron. I only get to check in occasionally but can have my son, Grunt0311, keep me current on the updates on this thread. I glanced at the menu for the #1 Potluck and it looks like we have lots of main dishes. Shall I bring some type of salad or fruit dish and a dessert? I am in for Marineland and Maid of the Mist. Is it cheaper to buy at AAA or just get them with coupons we get upon arrival? I'm excited, too! See y'all soon!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Golden Mom said:


> Hi Everyone action
> A while back, I had asked about taking food into Canada. Some of you gave me websites to look up and I did that, but I just don't understand some of the "customs" language being used. In other words, I just didn't get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in case anyone else didn't get it either ( I hope I'm not the only one), here is some info. in "southern" terms.
> I called Customs today and here's what they told me.
> 
> Going into Canada - you can basically take any food items, it does not have to be in original container. The rule is you can take 500 lbs. of meat per person, and 40 lbs. frozen & canned vegies and fruit. There is no restrictions on fresh fruit, vegies, dairy or eggs.
> But coming back to the US is a different story. All eggs, beef, chicken being bought back has to be in the original container saying it came from the U.S. In other words, eggs, beef and chicken can only be brought back in the US, if it came from US to start with. You can bring pork back either way. Fresh fruits & Vegies has to have a label on it where it came from. No milk can be brought back in.
> 
> Hope that makes sense to everyone else. It did me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day! sunny


I went looking for this info, so in case anyone else needs it.....................Bump


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> They do have group rates. We were kicking around possibly going on Monday. I think it will be so much more fun if we go with a group & an awesome memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, figured it would be less crowded during the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> Banners & name tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, they look great !!
> 
> Tami


[/quote]

Good Point Wendy







If we don't go on Monday we'll have to go on Tuesday b/c we are leaving on Wed.







So, either day works, I was hoping for Monday...........but I am flexible what ever the group prefers.

Tami


----------



## Thor

Did I hear this correctly - Did someone say PARTY at Site #49


































































Kevin

Drive safe and see yah soon

Thor


----------



## kernfour

matty1 said:


> Anyone know of a close place to the campground to buy firewood. (the site probably sells the little bundles, but I was interested in enough for the week) thanks!


We got firewood when we were up the last time from a farmer near by.
When leaving campground turn right and go to the first stop sign and turn left.
Follow for approx. 1/2 mile and the farm is on the right. He had firewood signs out front.
Firewood seemed light, but burned good. It was $5 a bundle. Campground was $8 and the bundle was a lot smaller.

Leon


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> Please remember that you are all welcomed to stop by my site, please feel free to drop off any screaming kid that you have, they will be taken care of. Also, please don't bring any beverages as I will provide everything that you need, remember go to Site #49, in case you forgot. Just stop by Site 49, go right in, grab a snack or beverage and enjoy, the door is always open at site 49!!!!
> 
> See you all soon, drive safe and get ready to relax and have some fun.
> 
> kevin


Funny one Kevin when did you and I switch sites























Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

That Kevin is quite a guy! I think you should all drop by site #49. It's not often one person at a rally will offer to take care of screaming kids and your garbage! So be sure to stop by site #49. He will be there 24-7!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

Do not worry about firewood. I believe Site #49 uses wooden levelling blocks. Trust me...wooden levelling blocks burn until 2:30am.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Do not worry about firewood. I believe Site #49 uses wooden levelling blocks. Trust me...wooden levelling blocks burn until 2:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Nope I use Lynx Blocks
















Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> Do not worry about firewood. I believe Site #49 uses wooden levelling blocks. Trust me...wooden levelling blocks burn until 2:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Nope I use Lynx Blocks
















Don
[/quote]

Those burn too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Do not worry about firewood. I believe Site #49 uses wooden levelling blocks. Trust me...wooden levelling blocks burn until 2:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Nope I use Lynx Blocks
















Don
[/quote]

Those burn too!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That reminds me to keep my eye on you and the Fall Rally...


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Reply back from Marineland regarding discounts.

Dear Thor:

We would like to thank you for your email and interest in Marineland.

Please find attached our 2006 discounted group rates. Also attached you will find a group booking form. Should you be interested, please complete and return the form to us so that we may proceed with your request. An advance booking of 3-4 business days prior to your outing is required.

A minimum of 15 paying persons (5 years & up) is required in order to
qualify. We ask that one person pay for the whole group upon arrival. All
group members must enter the park at the same time.

Should you have any questions, please feel free to ask or contact us.

Sincerely,

Marineland Canada, Inc.
Phone: 905-356-2142
Fax: 905-356-6305

Thor


----------



## HootBob

I think Peg wants to do that also I'll have to double check

Don


----------



## Golden Mom

Marineland - Count us in for 3 persons.


----------



## Thor

Well got the grass cut last night and all of the yard work down







. Tonight after work the olde Outback will be packed and fridge turned on.







This way friday after work ... I back-up into our drive, hitch up and go









Can hardly wait. Safe travels to the Outbackers who are leaving today and see you tomorrow.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor glad to hear you got everything done in the yard
Now the best part packing before the trip








We'll see you Saturday








Have a good and safe trip all

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

When I spoke to you lat night, I was using the new TV hands free phone.







Hootbob you were on full surround sound.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> When I spoke to you lat night, I was using the new TV hands free phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hootbob you were on full surround sound.
> 
> Thor


Cool I'll have to check that out at NF

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Leaving 6 am fri morn. See everyone there









John


----------



## Thor

Lots of emails regarding border crossing into Canada

Border crossing with the TT is real easy. Customs usually will ask a few questions and you go thru.

Questions I typically get asked:

Citizenship?
Where are you from?
Where are you going?
How long?
Business or Pleasure?

Have a nice trip.

Couple hints:

Have ID ready
Have windows down so they can see inside the truck
Have the radio off
Do not wear sunglass
Short & sweet answers

Do not tell them you know me...you might be there awhile









Hints to save a few $$$

Fill up your truck before you cross the border 
Buy beer, wine, coolers, smokes at the duty free or before you cross

Have a blast.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Good Tips








Thanks Thor!

Tami


----------



## HootBob

And make sure you know your License Plate # they will ask you for it

Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks for the tips, Thor.

We are all packed and ready to go. Leaving at 6 AM Friday also. I am counting on about 10 hours with stops for food, fuel, and bathroom.

See you there!

Steve


----------



## ARzark

action Everyone have a great time and safe travels! action

Don't forget to post lots of pics!


----------



## RizFam

http://www.niagarafallstours.net/tours/tou...ail.cfm/tid/837

Link for Maid of the Mist, it says please buy tix online?


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

z-family said:


> We spoke with nonny on the phone tonight and we have a mini convoy going from michigan. We are both leaving around 6 am tommorrow morning. We should be arriving around 4 or 5 pm. We can't wait and see ya all there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Have a safe trip Rob and can't wait to finally meet you

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> Thanks for the tips, Thor.
> 
> We are all packed and ready to go. Leaving at 6 AM Friday also. I am counting on about 10 hours with stops for food, fuel, and bathroom.
> 
> See you there!
> 
> Steve


Don't forget oil.....Sorry Steve, I couldn't resist. See you Saturday.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper

One more day for all of ya...

Have a great trip!


----------



## SharonAG

Have a safe trip...

see ya soon

Sharon and family


----------



## Thor

Everyone - Safe travels and seen you soon. Last post before heading to Rally.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Weather Forecast

FRIDAY AFTERNOON FRIDAY EVENING FRIDAY OVERNIGHT SATURDAY MORNING

TEMPERATURE 29Â°C 25Â°C 22Â°C 23Â°C 
CONDITION Cloudy periods Mainly clear Mainly clear Mainly sunny 
P.O.P. 30% 0% 0% 10% 
FEELS LIKE 36 35 32 31 
WIND SW 20 km/h SW 25 km/h SW 15 km/h SW 15 km/h 
HUMIDITY 56% 88% 100% 83%

We don't expect any precipitation from Friday afternoon to Saturday afternoon.

Updated : Friday July 28 2006, 10:00 EDT

SAT PM
JUL 29 SUN
JUL 30 MON
JUL 31 TUE
AUG 1 WED
AUG 2 THU
AUG 3

HIGH 29Â°C 31Â°C 32Â°C 29Â°C 33Â°C 24Â°C 
LOW - 19Â°C 21Â°C 17Â°C 20Â°C 18Â°C 
CONDITION Thunderstorms Chance of thunder- showers Variable cloudiness Cloudy periods Mainly sunny Scattered showers 
P.O.P. 70% 40% 20% 30% 10% 40% 
WIND W 20 km/h NW 5 km/h W 20 km/h NE 10 km/h SW 20 km/h NE 15 km/h

Updated : Friday July 28 2006, 10:02 EDT

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Everyone is having a wondeful time, the campground is very nice & the weather is beautiful. Here is the group photo after last nights Potluck. 









Tami


----------



## luv2rv

That's a great Photo - taken in front of the two Outbacks that Colton RV brought for us all to view.

We missed the Potluck as we had to checkout by mid day on Sunday bur still had an amazing time.

We had an absolutely great time and enjoyed meeting everyone and really wished we didn't have to leave.









Hope the weather holds out for the rest of the week.

I really think this one should be become and annual event.

Wayne


----------



## campmg

That's a great picture. Looks like fun for all.

Is that Thor in the middle with a beer?


----------



## luv2rv

campmg said:


> Is that Thor in the middle with a beer?


Sure is! and HootBob is the flag waver









Wayne


----------



## BoaterDan

And who's on the bike?!
















We need a legend with that picture. So far we have Thor and Hootbob....


----------



## madmaccm

Great pic of the group. We've definitely got to make to one of the rallys next year.

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug

It looks like all are having a grand time!
Sure wish we could have joined you guys. action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## McBeth

Hi All,
We just got home from the Niagra Rally. We spent four days with the Outbackers and had a great time ! 
So many nice people. The locals kept asking "What's going on with all these Outbacks ? "

We were at the pool on Saturday, when the caravan of 5 Outback's from the east all showed up. It go alot of attention around trhe pool.

I have a some pictures, I will try and get them posted in the next couple of days.

Keith


----------



## HootBob

BoaterDan said:


> And who's on the bike?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a legend with that picture. So far we have Thor and Hootbob....


Don't know who he was
Just had to have the flags flying high for the picture

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Whew...that is a lot of people. What was the final Outback count?


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew...that is a lot of people. What was the final Outback count?


There is no final count because we have 2 more families coming in on Wed and Thurs

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Looks like you managed to find a wireless connection? Awesome - keep the pictures coming.

Funny thing was that with all the Outbacks continually rolling in the locals (permanent sites) were surprised when a trailer went rolling by that wasn't an Outback and even commented on it.

We sure got a lot of attention - it was really cool.

All you remaining Niagara Outbackers take care and have a safe journey home.

Wayne


----------



## RizFam

There were a couple OB groups that went to see the falls yesterday & we were in a group of 7 that went in the afternoon. We took the boat tour "Maid of the Mist" & you get very wet.







It was lovely because the temps here have been in the 90's & humid ............







Here is a photo from our group.









Hootbob, RizFam, Happycamper, Wingnut, Kernfour, & Huntr70



luv2rv said:


> Looks like you managed to find a wireless connection? Awesome - keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Funny thing was that with all the Outbacks continually rolling in the locals (permanent sites) were surprised when a trailer went rolling by that wasn't an Outback and even commented on it.
> 
> We sure got a lot of attention - it was really cool.
> 
> All you remaining Niagara Outbackers take care and have a safe journey home.
> 
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne & sorry we missed you


















Tim, "HatCityHoseHauler" playing the pipes for us last night at the group camp fire.









Thanks Tim ..... You're The Best









Tami


----------



## luv2rv

McBeth said:


> Hi All,
> We just got home from the Niagra Rally. We spent four days with the Outbackers and had a great time !
> So many nice people. The locals kept asking "What's going on with all these Outbacks ? "
> 
> Keith


Keith, glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. My girls enjoyed playing with your daughter. Did the glow stick liquid wear off?
















We really enjoyed meeting you and the family. Hope we can do this again next year!

Wayne


----------



## BoaterDan

So, is the campground as awesome as it seems from their web site?

I think having the local dealer there is a great idea. Did they realize that this web site steers a couple people a month towards dealers who offer lowball prices and will deliver?? Seems like it could really be in a dealer's best interest to "sponsor" events like this and really pull out the stops to make a good impression.

Maybe we can get Lakeshore to sponsor something on Lake Michigan???


----------



## campmg

Tami, that's a great picture at the Falls. Glad to see the group having so much fun.


----------



## LILLUKIE

How was the border crossing? Both ways did anyone have any problems crossing the border?







or







We leave on thursday morning just wondering what to look forward to. Thanks Hope everybody is havinng a great time. See you Thursday. Paul


----------



## McBeth

We did not have any issues crossing the border at either Sarnia or Niagra Falls.

We crossed over to New York on Friday to view the falls from the US side. It was very enjoyable.

Make sure you have picture ID for the adults and birth cetificates for everyone.

The campground is very nice and the pool is awesome. With all the hot weather the pool was a life saver.

Keith


----------



## McBeth

luv2rv said:


> Hi All,
> We just got home from the Niagra Rally. We spent four days with the Outbackers and had a great time !
> So many nice people. The locals kept asking "What's going on with all these Outbacks ? "
> 
> Keith


Keith, glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. My girls enjoyed playing with your daughter. Did the glow stick liquid wear off?
















We really enjoyed meeting you and the family. Hope we can do this again next year!

Wayne
[/quote]

Wayne,
Marilyn really enjoyed being a big sister to your girls and was really disapointed when you left. The glow stick liquid wore off with no adverse affects.

I think having this an annual event would be a good idea.

BTW, we did see an OPP @ 80 KM east of Sarnia and everone slowed down to the speed limit.

Keith


----------



## johnp

Glad you guys are having a great time. Somebody ask Steve if he wants me to Fedex him a case of oil for the ride back or if he needs a tow.









John


----------



## McBeth

BoaterDan said:


> So, is the campground as awesome as it seems from their web site?
> 
> I think having the local dealer there is a great idea. Did they realize that this web site steers a couple people a month towards dealers who offer lowball prices and will deliver?? Seems like it could really be in a dealer's best interest to "sponsor" events like this and really pull out the stops to make a good impression.
> 
> Maybe we can get Lakeshore to sponsor something on Lake Michigan???


Rob from Z-Family and I actually talked about contacting General RV about some sponsership of a Michigan event. With five or six locations all over the state you would this it would be in there interest.

We sat with Liz from Colton RV during the Pot Luck, she mentioned the their organzation does a anual customer appeciation weekend. She indication the Coulton picked up the tab for the whole weekend.

Keith


----------



## Camping Fan

BoaterDan said:


> I think having the local dealer there is a great idea. Did they realize that this web site steers a couple people a month towards dealers who offer lowball prices and will deliver?? Seems like it could really be in a dealer's best interest to "sponsor" events like this and really pull out the stops to make a good impression.
> 
> Maybe we can get Lakeshore to sponsor something on Lake Michigan???


Hmmmm, I like that idea.







There are some nice campgrounds in the Muskegon area, wonder if they would go for it?


----------



## z-family




----------



## hatcityhosehauler

hey all, the rally was great, the trip up and back were safe, and aside from a 1/2 hour wait at the border coming into the US Tuesday morning, the crossings were uneventful for us.

For all who couldn't make it, as mentioned, Coulton RV in Buffalo, NY brought over a 31RQS, and the new Bunkhouse fiver for everyone to look at. They also provided the beverages for the pot luck. They will be there all week.

Also, Keystone does read this site. We were treated with a visit from the Outback Division Production manager, and the Division Sales manager Monday evening, and they were going to be around I think on Tuesday also.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

Just a couple photos from last nights group fire









Tami


----------



## campmg

Tami, thanks for posting the great pictures.

I recognize some of the folks but not all. Probably from pictures at the the Post Office or Americas Most Wanted. And yes, they show Canadians too.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Those pictures remind me of a scene from the movie Kelly's Heroes. All you need is Gavin MacLeod chewing on a day old stoggie!









I think that is so cool the Keystone people came by. I hope you guys were all gentle with them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SharonAG

We arrived home safely and miss everyone...Can't wait to see all of you again and others also....have fun and drive safe.

Sharon 
Greg
and Steph


----------



## HootBob

Sharon glad to hear you arrived home safely

Nice pictures Tami









Don


----------



## Thor

Ok, I have to make this short and sweet. I will post more pics and details by the weekend. Bye to everyone that we missed before we left, I know we will see you soon. DW is now talking about Otter Lake - Thanks everyone and Mrs Hootbob for the photo album









Everyone who is still there...have a safe trip back home

The Rally was and still is fantastic.
















Outbackers are always great








The weather was hot and humid
The food was superlative (we an upside down pineapple upside down cake which right side up)
The drinks were cold

What a great Rally - Thanks to everyone

Here are some pics - more to follow









Group photo - The best looking campers you ever did see

















The pool at Bissell's - with the heat you needed this big. Can you see Young Hootbob?









Jr. Outbackers having a blast - Sr. Outbackers did as well

















View of the Niagara River from a Bike Path which went from the Falls to Niagara-On-The-Lake









Hurricane cooling off with some Canadian, eh

















Hootbob getting ready for his big speech.









Ethan at the Butterfly Conservatory - Kids always have a great time here

Thor

PS - Tami, I hope your dog is feeling better


----------



## 3athlete

Hi All, action

Trip home was long, but safe! Hope everyone up there is still enjoying. Our family had an awesome time. It was great to meet so many people, and of course see the ones we've met before, again. Thor, Tami, awesome pics...can't wait to see ours. Our camera died before we hit the falls, so we'll have to wait for the prints to come back. Thanks Lisa for being my walking partner in the am, had fun exploring the different parts of the campground! Hope we can do it again in NH.

I think it's pretty neat that the Keystone people showed up, they talked about perhaps having us all out to the plant for a rally kind of thing...could be interesting. Thanks to Coultons for the tasty beverages!!!

Food was awesome...who made the dish with the rice and keilbasa? I would like the recipe please!

Now that I've met so many wives, I want to see them on here too...so guys, tell your wives to get a screen name and join the group, we should be allowed some of that great Outbackers banter too!

Looking forward to seeing more pics, and will post some of ours too!

Safe trip for all you still there!

Clare...3alete, not Mrs. Hatcityhosehauler (sorry hon)


----------



## Thor

More Pics.....

The Food - More receipes need to be posted - I will not have to eat for a week.









Lawerance and his DW - Outbackers from Our Capital - Ottawa

Lawerance - If you wish a copy, email me and I will send you the file. The file is large 7mpix camera









The Waterslide at Bissell's - The smile priceless

Thor

Tami

Awesome Pics. How come I always have my picture taken with a drink in my hand







It was hot and humid and I am sticking to that story.

Thor


----------



## campmg

Thor said:


> Awesome Pics. How come I always have my picture taken with a drink in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was hot and humid and I am sticking to that story.
> 
> Thor


That's good Thor. The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## HootBob

Great pics Thor
As soon as I get home I'll get ours posted as well

Don


----------



## BoaterDan

HootBob said:


> Great pics Thor
> As soon as I get home I'll get ours posted as well
> 
> Don


Keep the pictures coming. I can't wait until the 2007 rally or the national one next year.

I showed the DW some of the pictures here and she said "Wow, look at all the kids. Now I really wish we would have gone. They're not just a bunch of old farts."


----------



## HootBob

BoaterDan said:


> Great pics Thor
> As soon as I get home I'll get ours posted as well
> 
> Don


Keep the pictures coming. I can't wait until the 2007 rally or the national one next year.

I showed the DW some of the pictures here and she said "Wow, look at all the kids. Now I really wish we would have gone. They're not just a bunch of old farts."
[/quote]

Wish you would have been able to go also
Kids were all having a blast

Don


----------



## Thor

Is it too early to starting thinking about next year???? Maybe Sherkston Shores

Thor


----------



## matty1

Great pictures!

We just got home, had a wonderful time. I agree with Wayne - let's make this annual! It was so nice meeting everyone.

Will post our pictures as soon as we get them downloaded!

Jenn


----------



## HootBob

Tami says hi all and to tell all that she doesn't have any service for her laptop right now
Glad all got home safe and sound
Thor tell Helen Boone is OK and he had a huge one









Signed
Tami
on HootBob's Computer


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> Boone is OK and he had a huge one


One can only imagine...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44

Great pictures everyone...I really wish that I had made it up there!!! Maybe next year???

Gary


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> Boone is OK and he had a huge one


One can only imagine...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Tami's dog(Boone) had a large piece of bone that he ate lodged at his butt
And was ill
You know what I mean

Don


----------



## Thor

Tami

We are glad Boon is ok. DW sends her wishes.

"What goes in, must come out"









Thor


----------



## camping479

Just got home ourselves from the rally and Lake George. Chris just said this was the first trip in a while that she didn't want to come home from. The rally was lots of fun and the girls didn't want to leave because none of their friends would be at Lake George.

We, including our lunatic dog Bella







, had a great time meeting and hanging out with all of you.

Tim, I'll be needing those screws back









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'll get them in the mail to you as soon as well get back from Cape Hatteras......









Glad to hear that Lake George went well.

Tim


----------



## SharonAG

Caught a glimse of these Outbacker's going home from NF Rally.
Hope you all had a safe trip home. Can't wait to see ya all again!!!
See my webpage for more.


----------



## z-family




----------



## matty1

SharonAG said:


> Caught a glimse of these Outbacker's going home from NF Rally.
> Hope you all had a safe trip home. Can't wait to see ya all again!!!
> See my webpage for more.


Sharon,

Very impressive! I just said to Matt at dinner... "wonder if the convoy was going down 90. It would have been cool to go to one of the overpasses to watch!"

Jenn (still to lazy to get my own screen name)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I think I recognized Hootbob, Kernfour, and RizFam in that convoy you captured Sharon. That is pretty cool. Hope everyone made it home ok.

Tim


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Hi everyone!

This is Lisa -- Steve's wife (DMBCFD). I took Clare's advice and created my own screen name.

We arrived home early this evening. Uneventful ride home ... just very long. We passed two Outbacks heading north on 90. One pointed at us while we were pointing at them.

We had an awesome time. Very happy to see everyone again and to meet the new families! Yes, thanks Clare for walking with me. That was great. We will download our photos very soon and will post them.

Lisa

Steve (dmbcfd - DH), Nick (DS), Justine (DD), Otto (DP)


----------



## RizFam

Hi Everyone,

Just in & settled & very tired. Had a wondeful time, can't wait till the next one.









Sharon & Greg, you guys Rock







That was awesome seeing you on the bridge very very cool








Pics came out great! Did you see me waving?










Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Sounds [looks] like you all had a GREAT time!!! We were hoping we might see some of you on our way home today...thought maybe we could just slip into the convoy and pretend we'd been at the rally too. Oh well. Guess we'll just have to wait 'til Oct. in NH. Welcome home all!



Thor said:


> Is it too early to starting thinking about next year???? Maybe Sherkston Shores
> 
> Thor


Thor, we were going to pop over the border while in transit home from our week in the Adirondacks [just to say Puff had been there] but we agreed that we'd rather take another REAL vaca north of the border .... when KB suggested a rally somewhere in Ontario. Whatchathink? You had some great photos from a couple of your Prov.Parks.....

[ok - maybe I'm an idiot...Bissell's is  in the US, right?]


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> [ok - maybe I'm an idiot...Bissell's is in the US, right?]


Sorry Wolfie....Bissell's is located in Ridgeville, Ontario. Doesn't mean we can't do it again though.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I think I recognized Hootbob, Kernfour, and RizFam in that convoy you captured Sharon. That is pretty cool. Hope everyone made it home ok.
> 
> Tim


 Yep...

The other 2 would be us, Huntr70, and Happycamper.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Great picture Sharon








I was wondering who was more excited us or you

Don


----------



## SharonAG

I think that it was a tie!!! You have to admit that was pretty cool!!
Next time we hope to be part of the caravan!!

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> I think that it was a tie!!! You have to admit that was pretty cool!!
> Next time we hope to be part of the caravan!!
> 
> Sharon


That was very cool







Did we look good or what









Just posted some pics in the gallery will post more later. Have to get busy cleaning my OB







Got in late last night & just pulled her in & parked.
Tami


----------



## HootBob

OK here we go

THis is Thor with the new USA shorts I give him
And the next morning he came down to site 49 to show them off

















And Here is me talking to John with my new Canadain shorts on
Also take notice I have laptop with me got signal but it was weak










Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

"Thor

PS - Tami, I hope your dog is feeling better"

Yes, Thank You Thor! Please tell Helen thank you very much for all of her help w/ Boone. That one big piece was the culprit, & Thank God he is OK! I was very concerned as you know.

Tami
Here he is the morning we were leaving


----------



## RizFam

Just got finished washing the OB inside & out & she sure looks pretty










Hey has anyone heard from Nonny







I am starting to get a little worried that we haven't seen any "action" from her on the board yesterday or today?

Tami


----------



## HootBob

Sorry Tami I haven't seen or heard from her

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## matty1

Tami,

I think she said she had a wedding to go to after she left NF.

Jenn


----------



## RizFam

z-family said:


> We just talked with Nonny on the phone and she made it home safely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob & Colleen





> matty1 Posted Today, 04:53 PM
> Tami,
> 
> I think she said she had a wedding to go to after she left NF.
> 
> Jenn


OK, Thanks








I did send her a PM before I saw your responses.









Tami


----------



## wingnut

Hello all we are finally home! total of 1632 miles. We had a lot of fun meeting you all. Boy that was a busy week. Hope everyone got home as safe as we did. We will see you real soon. Took a little detour coming home through Maryland and put a good cap on a great time.


----------



## HootBob

Todd glad to hear you made it home safe and sound
Hope you had a good time on your detour

Don


----------



## matty1

z-family said:


> Glad to hear everyone is making it home safe...sorry to anyone we missed saying goodbye to tuesday morning. The pictures look awsome! I tried uploading all of our pictures to the gallery but kept having problems so we created an online photo album. Please feel free to check it out here. I am going to load up mod pictures and other trips to this new site so keep checking back...If anyone sees a picture that they want I can send you a full size high resolution copy, just let me know.


Rob,

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!

Jenn


----------



## Thor

Ok - A successfull rally. Lots of fun and everyone made home safely









Don - I love the the boxers, please email the pic. You should see the next pair shy ....this time for you









Wolfie

What part of Ontario are you looking at? Ontario is pretty big province. Let me know where and what type of things you are interested in and I will send you a few suggestions.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

Hi Everyone! Well we finally made it home tonight. 
For those of you wondering about our 2nd week of vacation after Bissell's - we ended up in 
Frankenmuth, MI. It was awesome! We shopped all week LOL.

The rally was awesome and it was great meeting everyone! 
I haven't even begin to go thru pics yet. We made over 150 within the 2 weeks.

No major problems at the Sarnia border. We did have to wait about an hour in traffic. But nothing major.
We hit Frankenmuth about 6:00 PM that Saturday night. We headed to Yogi Bear CG. Actually paid for a site, but left within 30 minutes with a full refund. Sites were so close together - our awning touched the next person's camper. Get this - $57 per night and you had to wear a bracelet if you wanted to go swimming and $3 for mini-golf. I know I gave the lady a dirty look when she said "bracelet". LOL. We ended up 4 miles south at Pinewood RV Park. There was nothing to do there.......no pool. But it was alot cheaper and larger sites.

We left at 9:30 this morning and were only 3 miles from IN state line when "IT" happened. We had a blow out on the truck. It was rear passenger side. Talk about scary! I prayed a whole lot during those few seconds. Trailor was fish tailing across both lanes. But DH (bless him) got it under control and pulled us to safety. It took about 45 minutes in changing the tire. (We didn't have to unhook). So after getting the spare on, then driving to a gas station to put more air in.........we were on the road again. I felt God was truly watching us as just five miles before we were in a construction area with concrete barriers on each side.

But we are safely home now. With it all waiting to be unpacked.....tomorrow!








Our round trip was 1548 miles!

Beth


----------



## HootBob

Welcome home Golden Mom 
Another bracelet CG bummer








Sorry to hear of the blow out on the TV, Real glad to hear you both made it home safe and sound

Don


----------



## Guest

Beth,

You're right, He was watching over you. Rear tire blow-outs on the TV are the worst! Give Bill a big Attaboy for me, he did a good job.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## happycamper

Beth

We are glad you all are OK!!!! Gotta love those little angels who keep us safe!!!

Sounds like despite the campground experience you all had a good time. Glad to hear it!!

Happy unpacking that's the worst part









Jim and Steph


----------



## huntr70

Glad to see you're home safe.

Give Bill a pat on the back for the great save.

Gee, why didn't you want to wear a wristband??














(Ours were off before we pulled out of the site)

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Glad you had a good second week and that the trip was safe. The DW handled the blowout perfectly, no panic. Somehow you shopping all week might have scared him more









John


----------



## RizFam

Oh Beth how scary indeed, Thanks God no one was injuried. I am always asking the DH if I can drive. I want to become proficient with everything having to do with the trailer. Then after our Blow Out & Sensai's & now reading about yours, I am very leery that I would have been able to handle the situation as well as our DH's did








Fish tailing & construction a head







so very frightening.

Glad everyone is home safe & sound. Looking forward to seeing your photos.

Tami


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

We're back! Sorry to have worried any of you. Cae and I decided to go to the UP following our family reunion on Saturday after we left Niagara Falls. We had an awesome trip, all 2774 miles of it. I sure enjoyed meeting everyone at the Rally. You are all as wonderful in person as I expected you to be from your posts. I feel so blessed to have had the opportunity to find Outbackers.com and get to know everyone. I can't wait until the MI Fall Rally and am already getting excited about next year. I'm planning on trips to Canada (hoping Rob, Lawrence and Thor will send pointers on where to go and what to see) and the East Coast, which I anticipate seeing following the Lake George Rally! Rally! Rally! Rally! I am so hooked! Hugs to all y'all and thanks for the memories!


----------



## RizFam

HOME NONNY 
I enjoyed being neighbors even though it was just for 1/2 the week








Glad you & Cae are home safe & sound & *YES >>>> RALLY RALLY RALLY!!!!!*

Tami


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Home Nonny
Glad you both made it home safe and sound
It was sure nice meeting you in person

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## Karma

Just back ourselves and wanted to say that it was great meeting all you folks at the rally. While it was unfortunate that we were unable to stay longer, and our wee baby meant we weren't able to join you all at the camp fires in the evening, as far as our first rally goes, I can honestly say that we found the experience to be quite fun. 
Our 3-week camping trip was our first long trip since buying the TT this spring, and did we sure have some adventures -- having a baby along was the easy part -- it was the two 15 year olds that made things a little more electric at times. Chasing and being chased by some record storms throughout Ontario and Quebec simply added to the adventure -- never knowing if you were safer camping under the trees and the risk of having one fall on you, or being out in the open and taking the chance of being sent to OZ, also added to the fun. (Our firts day's drive had us go through parts of Ontario that were hit four days earlier by such a large storm trees and barns were down for about 300 miles of our route, with the camp ground where we stayed having lost 124 trees and three TTs destroyed.) We also managed to be at Toronto's zoo for the hottest day on record -- 36.4 degrees C. and 45 with the humidex -- man those animals weren't moving at all -- thank God for the Outback's AC.
Glad to hear everyone else is arriving home safe and sound.
Best wishes from Lawrence and Anne, the kids, and guide dog Karma.


----------



## nonny

Ooooooh, sounds like you had an exciting adventure! Glad you made it home safe and sound and enjoyed yourselves despite all the added exitement! We sure enjoyed meeting all of you, too! Sure gave you a nice birthday party, eh, Lawrence? Thanks for having us join you in the celebration. My birthday's in May but we can all get together next June to celebrate? Rally! Rally! Rally!


----------



## Thor

Welcome back







Karma, Nonny & Golden Mom

I am sure glad everyone had a great time and made it home safely. Beth - A blow is scary, but I am sure glad that your DH kept everything under control.









Thor


----------



## happycamper

Karma

Glad to hear you enjoyed your adventures. It was nice having you all for neighbors even for a short time. I hope we can meet up again at a future rally!

Happycamping!

Steph, Jim and the kids


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looks like the last of the group made it home safely







What a great time we all had.

John


----------



## forgetfulmom

Welcome home everyone!

Nonny thanks for helping with the boys. Jared still talks about nonny (I think NANA is getting a little jealous.







I have some nice pictures of us on the paddle boats! I will make sure I get them to you!

Jenn


----------



## nonny

Jenn, you've got to post the sea doo rides pics and your other event pics. They were great! Of course, helping out with the boys was truly my pleasure! I look forward to the next opportunity!


----------



## luv2rv

Glad everyone finally made it back. It was great meeting all of you. We truly wished we could have stayed for the potluck and more.

Hey - anyone heard from Hurricane Plumber? Must still be fishing in Canada.

We are still waiting for Pebbles Margarita recipe - yum yum.









Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nope haven't heard from him, That Pebbles sure can make a mean margarita, she sure is swell









As far as fishing, heard he has been 'slaying' them this year, look at the second picture down to see one of his 3 lb 13 oz fish, also the same day had another 3-13 and a 3-3 smallmouth, and picked up two more 3 plus pounder a few weeks ago.

Fishing page


----------



## nonny

Those are some very nice size fishies. Good thing you had a picture to prove it, Naughty One!


----------



## SharonAG

[quote name='hurricaneplumber' date='Aug 14 2006, 02:00 PM' post='143027']
Nope haven't heard from him, That Pebbles sure can make a mean margarita, she sure is swell









Does she make it with that grinder thing that you let Matty1 use?????
Just had to add that!!!

Sharon


----------



## forgetfulmom

SharonAG said:


> Jenn, you've got to post the sea doo rides pics and your other event pics. They were great! Of course, helping out with the boys was truly my pleasure! I look forward to the next opportunity!


Once I figure out how, I will!


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Nope haven't heard from him, That Pebbles sure can make a mean margarita, she sure is swell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fishing, heard he has been 'slaying' them this year, look at the second picture down to see one of his 3 lb 13 oz fish, also the same day had another 3-13 and a 3-3 smallmouth, and picked up two more 3 plus pounder a few weeks ago.
> 
> Fishing page


Pebbles margaritas - I just had one and woke up last week









Thor


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Welcome Home to everyone! It sure was a fun rally and we can't wait to do it again in October at Twin Mt.


----------



## RizFam

Holy Cow Nonny! 2774 miles. You're something.
Does Caelan realize her Grandma is a super hero?
Glad your home safe and sound and had a great time cruising the country.
John xo


----------



## HootBob

Wow Karma sounds like you had some real exciting adventures on your trip

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## hurricaneplumber

Well I have to say, the last week has been pretty weird for me and I haven't been here very much.

Lastnight I went to a funeral for a friend of ours, not something I care to do, especially when he was only 44. A devastating car-pedestrian accident that has made news from Albany to Rochester. Poor Adam, out training for a marathon was hit by a car driven by a drunk 21 year old at about 3:45 in the afternoon, hit from behind, whether that is good or bad has ended a very nice persons life and left behind 3 little kids and wife. The worse part was he was out of town and carried no ID while jogging, his wife looked for him for 2 days and finally received the worst news imaginable.

For me, besides losing someone you know that is young, this event has helped me put things in perspective a little more. Life isn't about going as fast as you can and owning more junk than the next guy, it should be about enjoying living today and those around you. I felt a great sense of friendship at this last rally, in some ways almost family like, weird, sort of. But it is these events that help make life more enjoyable and worthwhile.

So to the Outbacker family, thanks for being such good people, looking out for others in the group and enjoying life together in the best hobby/sport around, Outbacking!

Just remember what is really important.

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have a friend, Kevin , who does the same thing, jog in the early morning every other day. The other days he bicycles. I will be telling him of your friend as a safety reminder so the same thing does not get repeated. It is never easy to say good bye to a friend so young especially when they have kids.

Sometimes the friends we make at these rallies mean more than we realize.

John


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

Kevin,

I am very sorry to hear about your dear freind & his family, how awful I will pray for them.

I couldn't agree with you more about what is really important in life. It is about spending time with loved ones & making as many wonderful memories as possible. Life is so precious & we should never take one day for granted.

Be well,
Tami


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

z-family said:


> Welcome home Karma sounds like you all had a great trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nice catch Kevin looks like some great fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Such terrible news about your friend, Kevin. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## camping479

My heart breaks when I read something like you just posted Kevin. I'll be praying for his family and all those including you who were close to him. I beleive there is a purpose in everything, no such thing as a coincidence, good or bad luck. But sometimes it's impossible to understand the reason something like this happens.

Mike


----------



## matty1

sorry to hear Kevin.

That is one one of the reasons we went into insurmountable debt and bought the Outback... to spend time with the family.... and of course to be able to join the outbackers cult.


----------



## nonny

One thing I learned when I lost my husband is never to question why. You'll drive yourself crazy and get nowhere fast. What I did was focus on my gratitude. Though the time was short, it was wonderful and that union gave me 3 wonderful children and a second family. When my second husband died, I thanked God that he had brought me a partner and father to my kids when my sons were approaching adolesence. When you look at the good you find so many memories to cherish and feel so blessed. The pain is huge, far beyond description. If you focus on that, you'll be overwhelmed and incapable of getting beyond it. Though I know not everyone will agree with me, I believe if you maintain your focus on God, you realize you're not alone and He will heal your pain while allowing you the treasure of your memories. I will be praying for this family and keeping you and Pebbles in my prayers, Kevin. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RizFam

nonny said:


> One thing I learned when I lost my husband is never to question why. You'll drive yourself crazy and get nowhere fast. What I did was focus on my gratitude. Though the time was short, it was wonderful and that union gave me 3 wonderful children and a second family. When my second husband died, I thanked God that he had brought me a partner and father to my kids when my sons were approaching adolesence. When you look at the good you find so many memories to cherish and feel so blessed. The pain is huge, far beyond description. If you focus on that, you'll be overwhelmed and incapable of getting beyond it. Though I know not everyone will agree with me, I believe if you maintain your focus on God, you realize you're not alone and He will heal your pain while allowing you the treasure of your memories. I will be praying for this family and keeping you and Pebbles in my prayers, Kevin. I am so sorry for your loss.


AMEN!


----------



## forgetfulmom

Kevin - Sorry to hear about your friend. It has been all over the news up here.

Our thoughts are with all of you!

Jenn


----------



## hurricaneplumber

many, many thanks. When Adam and Christine moved to Rochester we lost touch and it is sad to have to reunite for these types of situations. The memories are all good and that is what I will remember, especially their wedding in Lake Placid, NY, breathtaking.

The really sad part is the kid who was driving the car had gotten another "driving while under the influence of drugs" in July of 2006. 3 weeks later he gets a DWI and possible homicide to go along with it. That type of behavior just frustrates me terrible.

Nonny, Pebbles and I are amazed at your positive outlook and full of energy personality, I was really glad to meet you and to see you share our craziness with your granddaughter. Although she is wondering why I'm the "naughty one",























Best to you all and your families.

kevin


----------



## HootBob

Kevin sorry to hear about your friend
Our thoughts go out to you and his family
Like I say "Outbackers is not just a site It's a Family"

Don


----------



## Thor

Kevin

I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend and our hearts and prayers to your friend and his entire family.

Nonny - I am speachless

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

hurricaneplumber said:


> Well I have to say, the last week has been pretty weird for me and I haven't been here very much.
> 
> Lastnight I went to a funeral for a friend of ours, not something I care to do, especially when he was only 44. A devastating car-pedestrian accident that has made news from Albany to Rochester. Poor Adam, out training for a marathon was hit by a car driven by a drunk 21 year old at about 3:45 in the afternoon, hit from behind, whether that is good or bad has ended a very nice persons life and left behind 3 little kids and wife. The worse part was he was out of town and carried no ID while jogging, his wife looked for him for 2 days and finally received the worst news imaginable.
> 
> For me, besides losing someone you know that is young, this event has helped me put things in perspective a little more. Life isn't about going as fast as you can and owning more junk than the next guy, it should be about enjoying living today and those around you. I felt a great sense of friendship at this last rally, in some ways almost family like, weird, sort of. But it is these events that help make life more enjoyable and worthwhile.
> 
> So to the Outbacker family, thanks for being such good people, looking out for others in the group and enjoying life together in the best hobby/sport around, Outbacking!
> 
> Just remember what is really important.
> 
> Kevin


Oh my goodness! Kevin I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. I read that in the local paper while on vacation at Lake George because it happened near there. It was in the paper for a couple of days because they could not ID the person. The thing that really struck me was that the drunk driver was a young guy (kid as far as I'm concerned) who was drunk at 4:00 p.m. - two lives and families destroyed because of drunk driving.

I'll pray for your friend's family.

Scott


----------



## 3athlete

Kevin,

I am so sorry to hear about your friend...what a tradgedy for all involved! I run too and found this site so in the event of a horrible emergency (God forbid) I could be identified and people notified...

For anyone who does any kind of road exercise, please check this out....http://www.roadid.com/. YOu create your own id and personal info. and wear it on your shoe/sneaker or wrist.

I don't know if I got the chance to say how much I enjoyed meeting everyone, it is so true, like a second family.

When we were in the Outer Banks, there were 5 Outbacks during the course of the week. I spoke with one family from FL and told them about us, they said they would check it out.

Anyway, we're off again tomorrow, NH this time, for my triathlon...should be interesting.

Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of their summer and looking forward to the next 2 rallies!!!!

Take care,
Clare

Thor & Don...those are some shorts!


----------



## luv2rv

Kevin,

Sorry to hear about your friend. That is absolutely senseless.

We've had a rough couple of weeks as well. Lisa's Dad was admitted to hospital the day after we got back from the Rally and died the following Saturday (Aug 5th). He had been sick for some time.

We ended up cancelling our Grundy Lake trip. Lisa's doing better now ... still very painful for her though.

Take care.
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Clare,

Our friend Adam was training for a marathon and he had competed in the Lake Placid Iron Man a few times. The sneaker ID thing is a good one, assuming they know to look there. In this case, Adam was hit so hard by the car that his sneakers were left strewn on the bridge and he was thrown all the way across the creek. Be safe out there.

Wayne,

I am very sorry to hear about Lisa's dad. Tell her that we wish her the best in this sad time and are thinking of you guys.

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug

Kevin,

I just read the devastaing story of your friend. How senseless.








I must say I applaud and am heartened by your response to it though. Awful as it is, the ability to see past the pain and focus on the big picture is an inspiration indeed. And thank you to all the Outbackers family. You guys are the greatest, and I am honored to be a part of this wonderful *community*.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

luv2rv said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend. That is absolutely senseless.
> 
> We've had a rough couple of weeks as well. Lisa's Dad was admitted to hospital the day after we got back from the Rally and died the following Saturday (Aug 5th). He had been sick for some time.
> 
> We ended up cancelling our Grundy Lake trip. Lisa's doing better now ... still very painful for her though.
> 
> Take care.
> Wayne


I am very sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts & prayers are with you at this time.

Tami


----------

